# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  एक साधक की साधनात्मक  रहस्यमय कथा

## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक  रहस्यमय कथा * 

*मित्रो जब मै इस फोरम पर आया था 

तब भी एवं आज भी मुझे computer एवं internet का ज्ञान

 बहुत ही कम था एवं अभी भी कम ही है  |

उस समय मै अपने computer में 

ca internet security anti virus डाल रखा था

 जिसके कारण मंच के post करने वाली जगह से 

मुझे चित्र post करना एवं वाक्यों का size बदलने वाला

 कुंजी दिखाई ही नही देता था |

जब हम ca internet security anti virus को हटाये

 तब ये सब दिखाई देना शुरू हुआ |

उस समय हमे हिन्दी लिखने नही आती थी |

तब हमने इस सूत्र को रहस्य रोमांच के अंतर्गत शुरू किया था |

उस समय इस सूत्र में लिखी गयी हिन्दी भाषा में 

बहुत सारी अशुद्धियाँ थी |

 हिन्दी लिखना न जानने के कारण हम उसे दूर नही कर पाए थे |

 तथा उसमे निहित चित्र भी नहीं डाल पाए थे | 

अब पुनः उस सूत्र को पुनः शुरू कर रहे है 

इस धर्म वाले बिभाग में | 

अब इसमे उस सूत्र में की भाषा सम्बन्धी 

अशुद्धता को दूर कर दिया हूँ 

तथा विषय से सम्बंधित चित्रों को भी 

यथा स्थान डाल दिया हूँ |

योग एवं तंत्र के साधनात्मक पक्ष के 

शैक्षणिक पक्ष को पसंद करने वाले 

मेरे प्रबुद्ध पाठक मित्रो को मेरा 

यह प्रयास पसंद आएगा |

जो मित्र इसे रहस्य रोमांच के अंतर्गत पढ़ चुके है

 उनसे विनम्र प्रार्थना है कि

 इसे यहाँ पर एक बार और पढ़े |

इससे उन्हें योग एवं तंत्र के साधनात्मक पक्ष के कुछ भाग 

 को समझने में ज्यादा सहूलियत होगी |

क्योकि ये दोनों विषय अगाध है |

एवं मै इन दोनों ही विषयों का कोई अधिकृत विद्वान् भी नही हूँ |

एवं मेरे जैसा अल्प्ग्य कहीं से इसे पाया था 

एवं इसे अपने प्रबुद्ध पाठक वर्ग से बांटने की 

सद इच्छा से इसे यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर रहा है |

आप सब का ज्ञानार्जन हो 

इसी कामना के साथ पुनः 

इसे परिमार्जित करके प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |*

----------


## shriram

*मेरे सभी आदरणीय प्रबुद्ध पाठक मित्रो पहले मै रहस्य रोमांच की कहानिओं की खोज में अंतर्जाल पर भटकता रहता था |

उसी क्रम में कहीं से यह कहानी मिली एवं संग्रह कर लिए |

इस मंच के मेरे प्यारे प्रबुद्ध पाठक मित्रो यह कथा मैंने इंटरनेट से ली है |

मै इस मार्ग का साधक नही हूँ |

बस ये कथा रहस्यमय एवं रोमांचक होने के साथ ही साथ मनोरंजक एवं ज्ञानार्जक भी है |

इस मंच के अपने प्यारे प्रबुद्ध पाठक मित्रो के साथ इसे बाँटने की इच्छा से इसे प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |

 साथ ही साथ में इसमे उस आदरणीय लेखक साधक ने अपने द्वारा की गयी अपनी साधना विधि को भी लिखा है |

मेरा अपने प्रबुद्ध पाठको से निवेदन है की कृपया इस कहानी एवं लेखक की साधना विधि के बारे में हमसे कोई प्रश्न न करें |

हम इन सबका उत्तर नही दे पाएंगे .क्योकि इन सबका उत्तर योग एवं तंत्र-मंत्र का कोई जानकार व्यक्ति ही दे सकता है जो की मै नही हूँ |

 मै इस रहस्यमय एवं रोमांचक कथा का लेखक नही हूँ |

उस आदरणीय लेखक साधक को मेरी तरह प्रणाम करते हुए बस आप सब भी इसे पढ़ते जाईये .*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक  रहस्यमय कथा -1* 

*आवाहन एवं सूक्ष्म जगत* 







*भूतनाथ मंदिर की सीढियों पर खिन्न सा बैठा हुआ मै

अतीत में बिखरी हुयी कड़ियों को जोडने की कोशिश कर रहा था.

कुछ दर्शनार्थी मुझे अजीब नज़रों,

एवं शंकास्पद नज़रों से देखते हुए जा रहे थे.

पिछले डेढ़ महीने से वे रोज मुझे शाम को यही बैठा हुआ पाते थे,

अपने आप में मै खोया हुआ रहता था .

ये पता नहीं था की मै कहा से शुरुआत करूं

उन बीते हुये पल के रहश्यो को खोजने की...

कहते है किसी भी कहानी का शुरुआत या अंत होता ही नहीं,

तो फिर मेरी कहानी अपने अधूरे अंत पर कैसे अटक गयी?*

----------


## shriram

*कुछ महीनो पहले की ही तो बात है .

घुंघराले लाल केश, अंडाकार चेहरा,

उसमे जो हजारो राज़ समाये हुये थे ,

साथ में ज़ाहिर करने को बेताब सी भूरी आँखे,

और कुछ लम्बाई लिए सांचे में ढला हुआ उसका पूरा कद,

देखने पर ऐसा लगे की जैसे पृथ्वी लोक में ये सौंदर्य संभव ही कहा है ?*

----------


## shriram

*और सही तो था,

स्थूल जगत की वो थी ही कहाँ ..

.पर ये कैसे संभव है की अस्तित्व हो ही नहीं उसका,

जब की अस्तित्व तो था ही उसका.

पर शून्य में बनी इमारत में आखिर रहा भी कैसे जा सकता है ...

और फिर कोशिश करने लगा रोज की तरह की आखिर हुआ क्या था ?
*

----------


## shriram

*आत्मा आवाहन में अतीन्द्रिय जागरण के बाद की जो स्थिति है ,

वो है सूक्ष्म जगत में प्रवेश.



स्थूल जगत और सूक्ष्म जगत में यूँ तो कोई ज्यादा भेद नहीं है .

धरातल भी एक ही है दोनों की.

मगर सूक्ष्म जगत में वायुतत्व और जल तत्व का अस्तित्व न्यून होता है .

अशरीरीओ के लिए बना हुआ वह सूक्ष्म जगत,



यूँ तो बेहतर यह रहेगा की कहा जाए की उनके लिए भी ये जगत है

जो किसी भी वक्त स्थूल शरीर धारण कर लेते है .*

----------


## shriram

*
अतीन्द्रिय जागरण के बाद
त्रिनेत्र आतंरिक त्राटक के अभ्यास से सूक्ष्म जगत में प्रवेश किया जाता है .
इसी तरह कुछ दिनों के अभ्यास मात्र से मै सफल भी हो गया था
सूक्ष्म जगत में प्रवेश करने के लिए.


वहाँ पर निवास करती हुयी कई आत्माओं से जाना करता था,
उनके जगत के बारे में.
कई विशेष माहिती (उच्च साधना संपन्न अति विशिष्ठ आत्माएं ) मिली मुझे.*

----------


## shriram

*सूक्ष्म जगत आत्माओं का निवास है ,

यही वह जगह है जहाँ मृत्यु और नए जीवन के बीच में आत्मा को विश्राम मिलता है .

ये कोई लोक नहीं है .




स्थूल जगत और सूक्ष्म जगत के बीच एक आवरण मात्र ही है .

आत्मा आवाहन में सूक्ष्म लोक से स्थूल लोक में आत्मा का प्रवेश होता है ,

यूँ तो आत्माओ में ये शक्ति रहती ही है की वे स्थूल जगत में प्रवेश कर सकती है,

मगर कुछ सिद्ध आत्माओ के पास कुछ ऐसी विशेष सिद्धियां भी होती है

कि वे स्थूल जगत में अपना जल व् भूमि तत्व को वापस बढ़ा कर स्थूल देह धारण कर लेते है.*

----------


## shriram

*

अभ्यास के दौरान , 

मैने कई ऐसी सिद्ध आत्माओं को भी देखा

 जो की वहाँ निरंतर गतिशील है

जिससे की वहाँ की व्यवस्था सुनियत रहे.



कभी कभी तो यूँ भी होता है कि कोई आत्मा 

अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर के साथ ही प्रवेश कर जाती है स्थूल जगत में,

ठीक हमारे सामने...

पहले तो डर लगता था लेकिन फिर धीरे धीरे कम होता गया वह डर.

ऐसे ही एक बार त्रिनेत्र त्राटक किया

और पूरक करके जैसे ही सूक्ष्म जगत् के निर्गद द्वार में प्रवेश किया ही था

कि सामने आ गई एक अतीव सुंदरी.

ऐसे लगा जैसे एक साथ हजारों कमल के फूल खिले हो.*

----------


## shriram

*मेरे सामने देख के वो मुस्कुरा दी,

और बस यही शुरुआत हुयी उस कहानी की.


उसने कहा मेरा नाम भावना है और में यहाँ पर निवास करती हूँ

यूँ तो में स्थूल जगत में भी रहती हूँ .

मैने कहा ये संभव नहीं है,

वो मेरे अज्ञानता पर हंस दी और बोली कुछ भी असंभव नहीं है .......

सिद्धता से कोई भी जैसे सूक्ष्म लोक में प्रवेश कर सकता है

बिना स्थूल देह के,

उस तरह स्थूल जगत में भी

*

----------


## shriram

*स्थूल देह में रह सकती है कुछ अशरीरी आत्माऐ.

कल पता चल जाएगा तुम्हे,

वैसे मुझे लाल वस्त्र बहुत पसंद है..

और वो हौले से मुस्कुरा दी,

और बस गायब हो गयी वह.



मुझे कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा था.

वापस इस स्थूल लोक में प्रवेश हुआ मेरा लेकिन जैसे मै वही पर बसा हूँ ,

पूरी रात बीत गयी,

सोचता रहा उस सुंदरी के बारे में.

न जाने क्या सम्मोहन कर दिया था उसकी आँखों ने मुझ पर..

शायद मै दिल के किसी कोने से उसे..*.

----------


## shriram

*
नहीं ये संभव नहीं है .
और मै वापस खो गया उसी मुस्कान में..
कब नींद आ गयी पता नहीं...
दरवाज़े पर दस्तक से मेरी आँख खुली ..
देखा दिन के तीन बजे है ..
दरवाज़ा खोला,
वहाँ पर मेरा दोस्त प्रवीन था...
आते ही बोला अरे भाई...
आज तो तुम होते साथ में...
एक एसी लड़की को देखा कि
 क्या बताऊ बस देखता ही रह गया..
लाल  कपडो मे  मै ,
वो लाल बालो वाली लड़की......
और मुझे जैसे एक भयंकर सा झटका लगा
=========================================*

----------


## Unregistered

वा वा श्रींराम जी बहोत खूब नए और अनोखे अंदाज में आपने सूत्र को पुनः प्रस्तुत किया है धन्यवाद - लूसिफर

----------


## shriram

> वा वा श्रींराम जी बहुत खूब नए और अनोखे अंदाज में आपने सूत्र को पुनः प्रस्तुत किया है धन्यवाद - लूसिफर


*सूत्र भ्रमण एवं हौसला आफजाई के लिए ह्रदय से आपका धन्यबाद प्रियवर |

पुनः आपसे विनती है की रहस्य रोमांच की कहानियों के सिलसिले को वहां पर जारी रखे |  

हम रोज उस सूत्र को खोल कर बड़ी आशा से देखते है की आज कोई नई कहानी पढने को मिलेगी , 

परन्तु नही मिलने पर उदास हो कर लौट आते है |*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -2*

*उपलब्धियां एवं रहस्यमयता* 




*प्रवीन के शब्द मेरे कानो में हथोड़े की तरह पड़े,

और मै तुरंत खड़ा हो गया,

वो अपनी ही धुन में बेखबर मुझे बराबर बताता जा रहा था,

एक दम सटीक वर्णन भावना के बारे में ही था.

बीच बीच में उस सुंदरी को याद करते करते

 उसकी आँखे कही शून्य में खो जाती थी.



मेरे और प्रवीन के बीच में भाई जैसा सम्बन्ध था,

अतः मैने उसे बताया की मै उससे परिचित हूँ ,

तो वो तब रुका और अपनी बडबड़ाहट बंद कर

 मुझे पागलो की तरह देखने लगा,

पूरी बात तो मै उसे बता नहीं पाया.

वो भी कुछ सोचता हुआ वापिस चला गया.

पूरे दिन मै यही सोचता रहा की हो न हो ये संयोग मात्र ही था.

ऐसा कभी हो सकता है कि सूक्ष्म जगत से कोई...

नहीं नहीं ये मात्र संयोग ही है ,*

----------


## shriram

*मगर फिर भी क्या खूबसूरत संयोग है .

रात को आवाहन की क्रिया शुरू करके

 जैसे ही प्रवेश किया सूक्ष्म जगत में

तुरंत ही वह सामने प्रकट हो गयी 

अपनी मोहक मुस्कान के साथ...



उसे देख के मुझे दिल में इतनी ख़ुशी हो रही थी कि

 जैसे में उससे सालो से बिछुड़ा हुआ हूँ .

और उसके गुलाब जैसे होंठ खुले और धीरे से बोली ...

क्यों अब तो मानते हो न....

सबकुछ सामने ही तो था मगर फिर भी मन का तर्क यूँ ही थोड़े ही मिटता है .

मैने उसे जवाब दिया की नहीं, 

आत्माओ की शक्तियों के बारे में मै भली भांति परिचित हूँ ,

तुमने जरुर कोई संयोग का निर्माण किया है ...

*

----------


## shriram

*तो मुझे उलाहने के स्वर में बोली की तो फिर मै क्या करू...

मैने कहा की अगर तुम सही में 

अपना स्थूल रूप ले सकती तो फिर तुम मुझे दिखाई देती,

मेरे मित्र को क्यों?...


तब वह मेरी आँखों में आँखे डाल के मेरे पास आके बोली..

क्यों मुझे देखने की इतनी जल्दी है ???

और एक मुस्कराहट के साथ वो ताकने लगी मेरे चहरे पर...

मेरा मन पता नहीं क्या आडोलन विडोलन में पड गया कि मै उसकी बात का कुछ जवाब न दे पाया...

तुरंत ही मै अपनी प्रक्रिया बंद करके लौट आया स्थूल जगत में...*

----------


## shriram

*छत पे जाके बैठा,

आसमान की ओर ताकते हुये ,

पता नहीं कितनी देरतक मै बैठा रहा .

मै यही सोचते हुये की आखिर क्या उसने जो कहा वो सच था..

क्या मै उसकी और आकर्षित हो रहा हूँ ...

पर मेरा लक्ष्य तो तंत्र है ..

ये सब संभव नहीं है ...

पर दिलसे तो में कमज़ोर हो ही चूका था...

बस, कुछ बात हम जान बुझ के स्वीकार नहीं करना चाहते है ,

मेरी दशा भी उस दिन कुछ वैसी ही थी.

पर न जाने क्यों मेरे मानस पट पर बार बार उसका ही चेहरा घूम जाता था.

और रहा नहीं जाता था उसे देखे बिना....


मगर क्या...

अभी तो सिर्फ २ दिन ही तो हुए है ..

मै  ये सब क्या सोच रहा हूँ ...*

----------


## shriram

*
महादेव, ये क्या हो रहा है .

पूरी रात मै सो नहीं पाया.

दुसरे दिन एक एक पल काटना मुश्किल हो गया था,

इंतज़ार रात का था की कब आवाहन करू...



पर अब मेरा जोश आवाहन की ओर कम,

किसी और चीज़ तरफ ज्यादा हो रहा था.

रात घिरी और में प्रवेश कर गया सूक्ष्म जगत में.



सामने वही बैठी थी जैसे मेरे इंतज़ार में.

उसने अभिवादन के साथ स्वागत किया मेरा.

जैसेकोई अपना बहुत करीबी हमे दुखी देख के प्यार से समझाता है ,

उसने भी कुछ यूँ ही प्यार से मेरी तरफ देख के बोली

"क्यों भाग रहे हो इतना...

खुदसे ही कट रहे हो...

नियति को स्वीकार करो...

प्रकृति को समझो और उसकी दी हुयी उपलब्धियों को स्वीकार करो"...*

----------


## shriram

*वो मेरी मनः स्थिति से पूर्ण वाकिफ थी.

मैने कहा शायद मै तुम्हारा साथ न दे पाउ,

मेरा लक्ष्य कुछ और है ,

वो मेरे पास आकर सट के बैठ गयी,

और कहा नियति का काम नियति पर छोडकर ,

इस क्षण की उपलब्धि को देखो,

और मै हूँ तुम्हारे साथ,

मै तुम्हारा साथ कभी नहीं छोडूंगी,

मैने उसकी आँखों में ताका,

वहाँ मुझे दुनिया का सबसे ज्यादा प्यार उमड़ता हुआ सा दिखाई दिया

और उसके आलिंगन में जैसे मुझे पूरी दुनिया ही मिल गयी थी.



और उस दिन के बाद से मै न जाने में किस ओर जा रहा था पर .

जैसे दुनिया का चेहरा ही बदल गया था.

कई बार वो दिखाई दी 

मुझे उसके स्थूल शरीर में भी 

और मै बस उसकी यादो में ही खोया रहता था.

मेरे लिए दुनिया का मतलब सिर्फ और सिर्फ मेरे और उसके दर्मियान ही था.

और उन दिनों, 

उसके सहयोग से क्या क्या नहीं समझा 

मै आवाहन की उपलब्धियों के बारे में.

*

----------


## shriram

*आवाहन का उद्देश्य सिर्फ मृतआत्माओ को बुलाना मात्र नहीं है .

आवाहन अपने अन्दर आवाहन प्रकृति को धारण करना है .

आवाहन की सम्पूर्णता का अंदाज़ा नहीं लगाया जा सकता.




आवाहन की उपलब्धियां अनेको है ,

चाहे वह किसी भी जगत का भ्रमण हो,

या फिर दूर जगह पर सन्देश भेजना,

या फिर किसी को मोहित करना,

बिना किसीको बताये उसकी सहायता करवाना,

किसी दुष्ट को पीड़ा पहुँचा के उसकी अकल ठीक करना,

विविध वर्ग की आत्माओं से विविध ज्ञान प्राप्त करना,

पूर्वजो से मुलाकात,

या फिर किसी के भी गोपनीय इतिहास को जानना,

आत्माओं के द्वारा अपना या किसी का भी भविष्य जानना ,

अगर आवाहन में साधक आगे बढ़ता रहे तो 

वो देवता का आवाहन भी कर सकता है .



ये सबको तो मात्र प्रारंभिक उपलब्धिया गिनी जाती है आवाहन में.

आवाहन एक सम्पूर्ण कला है ,

*

----------


## shriram

*जिसमे मनुष्य खुद की आत्मा को ही इतना सिद्ध कर लेता है कि आत्माओं की जो भी शक्ति है

और जो भी कार्य वे कर सके,

वह खुद अकेला ही कर लेता है .



आत्मा की शक्ति मनुष्य से कई गुना ज्यादा होती है

मगर मनुष्य में भी आत्मा होती तो है ही,

बाहरी आत्माओ को सिद्ध करने के बाद

मनुष्य खुद की आत्मा सिद्ध करले तो वो भी आत्मा की शक्ति से हरेक चीज़ संभव कर सकता है .

*

----------


## shriram

*

आवाहन के अत्यंत उच्चस्तरीय सिद्ध साधक

 कोई भी पदार्थ का निर्माण,

अणु आवाहन से कर लेते है .

किसी भी जगह वायु या वर्षा का 

आवाहन कर के बारिश करा सकते हैं ,

अग्नि का आवाहन कर के

 प्रलय की परिस्थिति का निर्माण कर देते है .

क्यूँ की आवाहन का अर्थ सिर्फ आत्मा का आवाहन नहीं है ,

आवाहन की प्रारभिक स्थिति आत्मा आवाहन है ,

आवाहन तो अनंत है .*

----------


## shriram

*और यु ही भावना के सहयोग से न जाने कितनी माहिती
(उच्च साधना संपन्न अति विशिष्ठ आत्माएं )
मिली मुझे आवाहन के बारे में.
लेकिन सब से ज्यादा उपयोगी मुझे एक रहस्य प्राप्त हुआ " सहयोगी, या आत्म पुरुष",

जो की योग तंत्र की एक दुर्लभ साधना है
आवाहन के माध्यम से,
सुना तो मैने भी था लेकिन आज क्रियात्मक रूप से जान पाउँगा .
मैने पूछा " क्या है वह और क्या किया जा सकता है सहयोगी के माध्यम से? "
==================================================  ========*

----------


## shriram

*मेरे सभी आदरणीय प्रबुद्ध पाठक मित्रो पहले मै रहस्य रोमांच 

की कहानिओं की खोज में अंतर्जाल पर भटकता रहता था |

उसी क्रम में कहीं से यह 37 कड़ियों की लम्बी कहानी मिली एवं संग्रह कर लिए |

इस मंच के मेरे प्यारे प्रबुद्ध पाठक मित्रो यह कथा मैंने इंटरनेट से ली है |

मै इस मार्ग का साधक नही हूँ |

बस ये कथा रहस्यमय एवं रोमांचक होने के साथ ही साथ मनोरंजक भी है |

इस मंच के अपने प्यारे प्रबुद्ध पाठक मित्रो के साथ इसे बाँटने की इच्छा से

 इस 37 कड़ीयों की लम्बी कथा को  प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |

साथ ही साथ में इसमे उस आदरणीय लेखक साधक ने 

अपने द्वारा की गयी अपनी साधना विधि को भी लिखा है |

मेरा अपने प्रबुद्ध पाठको से निवेदन है की 

कृपया इस कहानी एवं लेखक की साधना विधि के बारे में हमसे कोई प्रश्न न करें |

हम इन सबका उत्तर नही दे पाएंगे |

क्योकि इन सबका उत्तर योग एवं तंत्र-मंत्र का 

कोई जानकार व्यक्ति ही दे सकता है जो की मै नही हूँ |

मै इस रहस्यमय एवं रोमांचक कथा का लेखक नही हूँ |

उस आदरणीय लेखक साधक को मेरी तरह प्रणाम करते हुए

बस आप सब भी इस 37 कड़ीयों की  लम्बी कथा को बस  पढ़ते ही जाईये |*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -3*


*सहयोगी निर्माण साधना* 





*सहयोगी शब्द मेरे लिए नया नहीं था

मगर जो कुछ भी सहयोगी के बारे में पता चला

निश्चित रूप से एक नया अध्याय था.

और मैंने जाना की सहयोगी की उपयोगिता क्या है .

आवाहन के कई गुप्त सूत्रों मे से एक है सहयोगी या आत्म पुरुष.

इस साधना के मध्य सूक्ष्म जगत में 

प्रवेश के बाद ध्यान किया जाता है

 एक आकृति का.

वह आकृति की कल्पना हम जैसी चाहे वैसी कर सकते है,

उदाहरण के लिए
ताकतवर
या फिर चतुर
या फिर खोजी.

उसके साथ ही साथ उस आकृति को

 त्रिनेत्र के मध्य स्थापित किया जाता है.





आज्ञा चक्र का चित्र 

उस आकृति का ध्यान करते वक़्त मंत्र का जाप करते रहना चाहिए

" ॐ आत्म पुरुष सिद्धये नमः"

( “Aum aatm purush siddhaye namah”. ).

ये सम्पूर्ण क्रिया सूक्ष्म जगत में ही की जाती है .

धीरे धीरे इस प्रक्रिया को करते रहने से 

एक पुरुष आकृति प्रकट होती है

जोकि तीसरे नेत्र पर ही स्थापित रहती है.*

----------


## shriram

*सहयोगी का निर्माण सूक्ष्म जगत में किये गए आवाहन के द्वारा होता है

इस लिए उसमे न तो जल तत्व होता है न ही भूमि तत्व.

वह आकृति ठीक उसी प्रकार से प्रकट होती है

जिस प्रकार से हम उसकी कल्पना करते है .

वह सहयोगी का बिम्ब अभ्यास से हमेशा उपस्थित रहता है .

अभ्यास के मध्य ऐसा समय आता है जब सहयोगी पुर्नाकृति में परावर्तित हो जाता है .

अब आप उस सहयोगी को एक नाम प्रदान करते है.

सहयोगी उस नाम को अपना लेता है

और उसकी सत्ता आपके साथ ही जुडी हुई होती है .

कहने का मतलब ये है की सहयोगी आपका ही एक भाग होता है

पर निश्चित ही समय आने पर आप उसका खंडन करके अपने से अलग कर देते है.*

----------


## shriram

*
पर निश्चित ही समय आने पर आप उसका खंडन करके अपने से अलग कर देते है.

सहयोगी के बारे में एक और विशेष तथ्य ये भी पता चला कि

सहयोगी में किसी भी एक चीज़ की भावना दी जाती है ,

दुसरे शब्दों में उसे कोई एक निश्चित वर्ग के काम के लिए ही निर्मित किया जाता है.

जैसे की सन्देशवाहक.

संदेशवाहक सहयोगी आपका सन्देश किसी भी रूप में

आप जहाँ चाहे वहां पहूँचा सकता है,

त्रिवार्गात्मक होने के कारण,

उसे सैकड़ो मील दूर जाके सन्देश पहुचाने के लिए कुछ मिनट मात्र ही लगते है.*

----------


## shriram

*इसी तरह अगर सहयोगी का निर्माण किसी को पीड़ा पहुचाने के लिए किया जाता है

तो उसे जिस व्यक्ति को पीड़ा पहुचाने के लिए कहा जाएगा

वह तुरंत ही अलग अलग तरीको से उसे मानसिक यातना देता रहेगा

और तब तक देता रहेगा जब तक की आप खुद उसे रोकें नहीं.

इसी क्रम में रोग दूर करने के लिए,

जासूसी करने के लिए,

लोगो के मन की बात जानने के लिए,

दुसरे लोक की खबर लेने के लिए,

किसी के घर पर चौकी पहरा लगाने के लिए,

लोगो को स्वप्न में जाकर उसे डराने के लिए....

विभिन्न काम के लिए नाना प्रकार से सहयोगी अपना पूर्ण सहयोग प्रदान करता है .

सहयोगी या आत्म पुरुष साधना को कुछ ही दिनों में सिद्ध किया जाता है

और फिर वह एक आज्ञा पालक सेवक की तरह काम करता ही रहता है,

ध्यान में रखने योग्य बात ये है की सहयोगी का कार्य क्षेत्र अपने आपमें मर्यादित है

और वो उसी काम को कर सकता है

जिसके लिए उसका निर्माण हुआ है.*

----------


## shriram

*मै चमत्कृत हो चुका था.

अपने ही अन्दर कितनी शक्ति निसृत है 

वह इससे ही जाना जा सकता है .

खुद ही सर्जन करने की क्षमता प्राप्त करके

 सिद्धि के प्रतिरूप को बनाना...

सही में मनुष्य जब अपने बारे में ज्ञान प्राप्त कर लेता है

 तो पता नहीं वो क्या क्या कर सकता है .

उसके भी आगे मैने जो तथ्य जाना 

वो तो उससे भी चमत्कृत करने वाला था.

" सहयोगी के निर्माण के बाद,

आगे अभ्यास से महा सहयोगी का निर्माण किया जाता है ,

उसकी शक्तिया अनंत होती है

और वो सर्व शक्तिमान कुछ भी कर सकता है,

वह स्थूल रूप भी ले सकता है,

यु उसमे वैताल या फिर वीर जितनी शक्ति होती है.

धीरे धीरे अभ्यास के बाद 

उसे भी सिद्ध किया जा सकता है ."*

----------


## shriram

*मै सोचने पर मजबूर हो गया की तंत्र का क्षेत्र अनंत है,

अगर भावना न होती तो मै ये सब कभी नहीं जान पाता.



अब तो वह रोज़ आने लगी थी अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर में.

और हम दोनों एक दुसरे से घंटो बाते करते रहते

और यूँ ही दिन महीनो में बदलने लगे.

सूक्ष्म जगत में भी मैने अब जाना बंद कर दिया था,

पर एक सिद्धात्मा श्री चण्डेश्वर से काफी आत्मीयता थी,

उनके लिए कभी कभी जा कर आ जाता था.*

----------


## shriram

*आज भी भलीभांति याद है वो रात,

भावना को याद कर ही रहा था,

देखा रात के १ बज रहे है ,

अचानक कमरे में जो बल्ब जल रहा था,

टुकड़े टुकड़े हो कर टूट गया,

खिड़की जोर से एक बार खडकी

और एक तेज़ हवा का झोका कमरे में प्रवेश कर गया

और आते आते आवाहन के लिए जो मोमबत्ती जलाई थी वो भी बुझा गया.

देखना तो कुछ संभव ही नहीं था.

पूरा कमरा अन्धकार से घिर गया था.

उसी घोर अन्धकार में अपने पास किसीको महसूस किया मैने,

भावना ही थी वो .

धीरे से वो मेरे पास,

एक दम पास, आगई.

मेरा हाथ पकड़ा उसने और कहा

"मै तुम्हारा साथ कभी नहीं छोडूंगी".

और मै अपने आपमें जैसे सब कुछ पा गया,

दुनिया तो मेरी मेरे पास ही थी.

सुबह जब नींद खुली तो कोई नहीं था.

बल्ब के टुकड़ो को उठाया और बाहर फेंका.

शाम तक इधर उधर घूमता रहा.

यु भी मै भावना के आने के बाद

अपने कमरे से कभी कभी तो ३ ,३ दिन तक बाहर ही नहीं आता था.

शाम होने लगी तो उसका इंतज़ार करने लगा.

पर जब ३ बज गए कोई खबर नहीं.*

----------


## shriram

*
तब मै तुरंत ही बैठा और सूक्ष्म जगत में प्रवेश किया,

मुझे वो नहीं दिखी.

और मै स्थूल जगत में आ गया.

मुझे लगा की मै बहुत व्याकुल हो रहा हूँ ,

मुझे इतनी चिंता भी नहीं करनी चाहिए.

और ऐसे ही मन को समझा के शांत भाव से बैठा रहा.

फिर भी मन तो व्याकुल था ही था.

धीरे धीरे रात हुई.

आज भी कोई खबर नहीं.

फिर भी मै अपने आपको शांत करने की कोशिश करता रहा.

फिर सुबह और शाम फिर रात और आज फिर सुबह हो गयी.

कोई अता पता नहीं.

रात को मै आवाहन के लिए बैठा,

और भावना का ही आवाहन करने लगा...

लेकिन कुछ नहीं हुआ.*

----------


## shriram

*ऐसा तो आज तक कभी नहीं हुआ था.

बस और फिर चला गया सूक्ष्म जगत में एक बार और...



श्री चण्डेश्वर से पूछने की क्या उनके पास कोई माहिती है ?

श्री चण्डेश्वर को पूछा की मै भावना को खोज रहा हूँ.

उन्होंने शांत भाव से पूछा की कौन भावना?

मैने कहा वह यहाँ की ही एक सिद्ध आत्मा है.

उन्होंने कहा की यहाँ पे कोई भावना नहीं है .

मैने कहा तो वो कहा गयी है क्या आप मुझे बता देंगे ?

उन्होंने कहा सायद तुम समझे नहीं

" यहाँ पे कोई भावना थी भी नहीं और है भी नहीं "

मैने कहा शायद आपको पता नहीं है मै उससे यही मिला हूँ .*

----------


## shriram

*उन्होंने कहा की बंधू तुम्हे मालूम है कि

यहाँ की हर एक आत्मा व् सिद्धात्मा एक दुसरे से परिचित होती ही है ,

अगर तुम्हे मेरी बात का विश्वास न हो तो किसी से भी पूछ लो "

मैने कहा ठीक है,

मगर यह क्या ?

मैने न जाने कितने आत्मा , सिद्धात्मा से उसके बारे में पूछा,

सब ने यही कहा की इस तरह की

कोई सिद्धात्मा यहाँ पर है ही नहीं और न ही थी.

वहां के सिद्धात्मा मानसिक पृष्ठ भूमि को सहज ही जान लेते थे,

इस लिए मेरे मानस में भावना का चेहरा लाते ही वो भी उसे देख लेते थे

और तुरंत ही कहते की यहाँ पर ऐसी कोई सिद्धात्मा है ही नहीं.

ये मेरे साथ झूठ नहीं बोल सकते

लेकिन तो फिर क्या है...

मैने एक महीने तक उसका इंतज़ार किया

पर वो कभी नहीं दिखी,

इस दरम्यान मैने सूक्ष्म जगत से भी

संपर्क बनाये रखा जो की व्यर्थ ही था.*

----------


## shriram

*मेरी दशा दयनीय हो गयी थी,

और मेरा सब कुछ छीन गया था.

महीनो भर तक उसका इंतज़ार,

और फिर वह हताशा .

उसके बिना ज़िन्दगी व्यर्थ ही है

लेकिन ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है की उसका अस्तित्व हो ही नहीं. ?

पर सूक्ष्म जगत की सिद्धात्मा किसी भी हालत में झूठ नहीं बोल सकती.

फिर आखिर कौन सा सत्य है..

उसे पाने के लिए मै कुछ भी कर सकता हूँ

लेकिन करू भी तो क्या...

मै पागल की सी हालत में इधर उधर फिरता रहता,

और फिर एक दिन मैने हार स्वीकार कर ही ली कि मै उसे नहीं पा सकता.

लेकिन मुझे ये राज़ तो जानना ही है की आखिर हुआ क्या था ?*

----------


## shriram

*एक साल तक उसी सदमे में जीता रहा मै

और बस पिछले एक डेढ़ महीने से

यही भूतनाथ की सीढियों पर बैठ के



यही सोचता रहता हूँ की वो थी की नहीं थी ,?

थी तो वो कहाँ है ?,
क्यों छोड़ा आखिर उसने मुझे. ?

क्यों वो चुप चाप चली गयी , ?

लेकिन उसका तो अस्तित्व था ही नहीं !!!

और फिर से हताश और खिन्न सा कोशिश करता कि शायद कोई कडी जुड़ जाये.

पर ये तो शून्य में इमारत थी ,जो घर है ही नहीं,

उसमे रहा कैसे जाए,?

कहते है कि कोई कहानी की शुरुआत और अंत होती ही है ,

फिर मेरी ये कहानी कभी पूरी होगी ?

शाम घिर आई थी

और मै शून्य में ताकता हुआ चल दिया.

मेरे पास कोई जवाब नहीं था,

जो मेरे सवालो का समाधान कर सके.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -4*

*आवाहन एवं कल्पना* 




*जीवन क्या है ?,


शायद इस का जवाब देना अत्यंत दुस्कर है .

हो सकता है हर एक के लिए जीवन का मतलब अलग अलग रहता हो .

जीवन का मतलब मृत्यु से जीवन की यात्रा मात्र नहीं है ,

यह तो एक ऐसी क्रिया है जो कभी नहीं ख़तम होती.

काल के लिए हमारे जन्म से लेकर मृत्यु तक का सफ़र एक क्षण मात्र है ,

क्यूँ की काल भी अनंत ही तो है,

और पता नहीं मै अपने उन क्षणों को कैसे जी रहा था.

जहाँ मेरे लिए एक एक पल काटना एक एक सदी के सामान था,

उसी समय मेरे कई जन्मो की काटे हुये सैकड़ो वर्ष 

काल खंड में मात्र एक बिंदु से ज्यादा कुछ भी नहीं थे.

पर रुकना मेरा अभिष्ट नहीं था.

आगे बढ़ना और बढ़ते रहना ही मेरे जीवन का उद्देश्य था.

मेरा रास्ता तंत्र था

या बन गया था

ये तो में जनता नहीं

पर हाँ मेरे साथ हुयी हर घटना ने

मुझे तंत्र के क्षेत्र में आगे बढ़ने पर प्रेरणा जरुर दी थी.*

----------


## shriram

*अब मेरे लिए जीवन का कोई विशेष महत्त्व नहीं था

पर विशेष उद्देश्य जरुर था.

तंत्र के अनंत महासागर मे से मैने जो जाना वह बूंद भी नहीं थी,

नियति ने मेरे लिए एक रास्ता चुन लिया था.

और बीती बातो को कूड़े में फेंक के में आगे बढ़ गया,

पहली बार जाना की त्याग की महत्ता क्या होती है.

त्याग सिर्फ भौतिक वस्तुओ को छोड़ना नहीं है,

त्याग तो अपने अन्दर से वह मोह हटाना है

जो आपके रास्ते में बाधक है.

इसी दौरान मै शाबर साधनाओ का अभ्यास करने लगा,

एक साल बाद ही वह मेरा परम सौभाग्य था

जब कितने अथक प्रयत्नों के बाद

परमहंस निखिलेश्वरानंदजी ने मेरे सर पर हाथ रख के

मुझे दीक्षा प्रदान की |*

----------


## shriram

*मुझे मेरे भाग्य पर विश्वास नहीं हो रहा था,

सूक्ष्म जगत में जिस दिव्यात्मा ने मुझे सब से ज्यादा साधनाए प्रदान की थी

उनका चेहरा में कभी देख नहीं पाया था,


वह व्यक्ति जिसने मुझे बचपन से लेके आज मेरे जीवन के हर एक क्षण को मोड़ा था

जिससे की में तैयार हो जाऊ तंत्र जगत के लिए.

वही व्यक्तित्व थे परमहंस निखिलेश्वरानंद,


दीक्षा के बाद सब कुछ साफ साफ देखा मैने.

उनके प्रेम और स्नेह के सामने सब कुछ व्यर्थ सा लगा

और न जाने कितने आंसू

उनकी अभ्यर्थना में मेरे आँखों से निकलते ही रहे.*

----------


## shriram

*
जीवन की वह उपलब्धि ने मेरे सारे जख्म भर दिए,

और मिला विशुद्ध प्रेम.

प्रेम का सबसे सर्वोच्च स्वरुप.

फिर क्या था आगे बढ़ाते जाना ही ज़िन्दगी बन गयी थी.

सदगुरुदेव का मार्गदर्शन तो था ही.

और उन्ही दिनों एक ग्रन्थ को टटोलते समय आवाहन के बारे में पढ़ लिया,

मेरे सामने मेरा सारा भूतकाल एक बार फिर से घूम गया,

और मुझे वो शब्द फिर से याद आ गए

"मै तुम्हारा साथ कभी नहीं छोडूंगी".

वह रहस्य जिसने मेरी ज़िन्दगी को न जाने किस तरफ मोड़ दिया था.

खैर जो भी हुआ हो

सब तो प्रभु ने कुछ सोच समझ कर ही किया होगा...

लेकिन वो राज़ तो मुझे जानना ही था.

और सोचने लगा फिर से कि

"आखिर हुआ क्या था?

" लेकिन कोई समाधान नहीं मिल सका |*

----------


## shriram

*सदगुरुदेव ने एक बार पूछा की क्या बात है ?

मैने कहा कुछ नहीं बस ऐसे ही कुछ सवाल है

जिनका जवाब खोज रहा हूँ .

उनसे मै कुछ पूछ सकू

उतनी हिम्मत भी नहीं थी.

लेकिन उनके पास तो शिष्य के हर एक क्षण का भी हिसाब रहता है ,

कुछ व्यंग के साथ उन्होंने कहा

" मिला जवाब ?"

मैने कहा नहीं.

उन्होंने फिरसे कहा

" क्या है पूछो ?"

मैने कहा कुछ खास नहीं, मिल जाएगा,

और वो मुझे उलझन में देख किंचित मुस्कुरा दिए.
*

----------


## shriram

*ऐसे ही एक दिन गुरुदेव ने बताया कि

हमारे प्राचीन ग्रंथो में जो वर्णन दिया है

वह सही है .

तो ये भी समझ लो की हमारा अस्तित्व है ही नहीं.

मैने पूछा ऐसा कैसे...

हम है

आप है

सब है

फिर कैसे हो सकता है कि हमारा अस्तित्व ही नहीं हो,

उन्होंने कहा की तुमने पढ़ा होगा कि भगवान विष्णु निद्राधीन है

और वो जो स्वप्न में देखते है

वही सृष्टि की गति होती है.

इस धारणा से तो हम सब उनके स्वप्न के एक भाग है

और उसी में ही गतिशील है.

जब उनका स्वप्न टूटेगा

हमारा अस्तित्व भी समाप्त हो जाएगा.

मै सोच में पड़ गया कि

आखिर हम है

या नहीं है.?*

----------


## shriram

*उस दिन गुरुदेव ने कहा कि ब्रह्माण्ड अनंत, है
हम नहीं.
हमारी विचार शक्ति भी सीमित है,
और इसी लिए हमारी कल्पना भी.
हम कोई कल्पना करते है तो
यूँ तो उसका अस्तित्व नहीं होता
मगर अनंत ब्रम्हांड में तो उसका अस्तित्व कहीं न कही तो होता ही है,
अगर हम कोई बच्चे को १० अंक सिखा दे, तो
वो उसमे से कई अंक की कल्पना करता है,
उसके लिए उन अंको का अस्तित्व नहीं है,
ये मात्र उसकी कल्पना ही है,
लेकिन गणित शास्त्र के ग्रन्थ के लिए
 वो एक अत्यंत न्यून स्थिति होती है.*

----------


## shriram

*मैने कहा कि क्या तब हर एक चीज़ ,

जो की हम सोचते हैं ,

वह होती है ?

उन्होंने कहा कि

" ब्रह्माण्ड में कोई भी चीज़ कल्पना नहीं होती,

योगी अपनी सिद्धियों के माध्यम से ,

अपनी कल्पना को साकार स्वरुप दे सकते है,

चाहे वह कुछ भी हो

क्यूँ की अस्तित्व की प्रारम्भिक स्थिति ,

ही तो कल्पना होती है

और यही कल्पना योग है ,

अगर इसमे तंत्र का समन्वय करवा दे

तो वह बन जाता है कल्पना तंत्र.

अगर किसी ऋषि ने किसी को वरदान देने के लिए सोचा  है ,

कल्पना की है

तब ही वो उसे सिद्धिबल से वरदान दे देगें ,
ये सब कल्पना पर ही आधारित है.

भौतिक जगत में कल्पना से अविष्कार का

पूर्ण निर्माण होने में सालो का समय लग जाता है ,

सिद्ध उसे अपने सिद्धि बल का "आवाहन" 

करके एक क्षण में साकार रूप दे देते है "*

----------


## shriram

*मन ही मन मैने सोचा 

तो क्या भावना भी

 मेरी कल्पना का साकार रूप थी ?

शायद नहीं....

(क्रमशः)*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -5

अस्तित्व एवं माया जगत* 





*भावना मेरी कल्पना मात्र अगर होती भी,

तो में उसे प्रत्यक्ष कर नहीं सकता था



या उसे दुसरे शब्दों में स्थूल रूप नहीं दे सकता था,

यूँ भी इसके लिए कल्पना करना आवश्यक है ,

भावना से मेरी मुलाकात एक संयोग थी,

संयोग....

जो की प्रकृति ने निर्माण किया था.



खैर ,सदगुरुदेव ने आगे बताया कि

जैसे मैने कहा मानव कि विचार शक्ति न्यून है

लेकिन ब्रह्माण्ड नहीं,

इसी क्रम में हमने स्थूल और अस्थूल को अस्तित्व का नाम दिया है .

विज्ञानं की भाषा में कहे तो अणु ही अस्तित्व का निर्माण करता है

जिससे घन प्रवाही वायु वगैरह का निर्माण होता है .

पर अस्तित्व हीनता का क्या ?

अस्तित्व हीनता का भी कोई अस्तित्व होता है ?*

----------


## shriram

*
शिव और शक्ति निरंतर गतिशील रहते हुए निर्माण को जन्म देते है .

शिव स्थूल रूप है

तो शक्ति आत्म रूप.

शिव के अन्दर शक्ति है

और शक्ति के बाह्य में शिव.

अस्तित्व के क्रम में हमे शिव और शक्ति को समझना पड़ेगा .

शिव का पूर्ण रूप शक्ति से सायुज्ज है .



मतलब कि स्थूल रूप में शिव का अंश ज्यादा होने से वह पुरुष आकृति में दिखाई देते है

पर शक्ति उनके अन्दर स्थापित होती ही है .

शक्ति की बात करे तो शक्ति का जो स्थूल रूप है

या जिसे चरम चक्षु से देखा जाता है

उसका पिंड शरीर शिव से निर्मित मात्र ही है .

यूँ तो दोनों अपने आप में पूर्ण है .

लेकिन एक दुसरे में समाहित होते हुए भी एक दुसरे से अलग है .*

----------


## shriram

*अस्तित्व हीनता और अस्तित्व

एक दुसरे में समाहित ही है

लेकिन जहाँ पर जिस का भार बढ़ जाता है

वही स्थूल रूप में उसका बाह्य आवरण नज़र आता है .

इसका मतलब ये है की पदार्थ के अन्दर उसका अस्तित्व ठोस रहता है .

पत्थर बिना हिले डूले कुछ नहीं कर सकता

लेकिन उसके अन्दर की शक्ति देखनी है तो

उठा के किसीके सर पे फेंके तो सर फोड़ देता है .

तो फिर हम उसके अन्दर निहित शक्ति का अस्तित्व गिने

या शक्ति की अस्तित्व हीनता ?

इसी लिए मैने कहा की हरे एक पदार्थ में

अस्तित्व

और अस्तित्व हीनता

सम्मिलित होती ही है .*

----------


## shriram

*स्थूल जगत से सूक्ष्म जगत के बीच में अंतर कुछ भी नहीं है .

जहाँ आप बैठे है वही स्थूल जगत है

और वही सूक्ष्म जगत भी

लेकिन अगर आप में जल तत्व और भूमि तत्व है तो

आपके लिए सूक्ष्म जगत का अस्तित्व नहीं है

और अगर अगर जल और पृथ्वी तत्व का लोप हो गया तो

फिर आपके लिए सूक्ष्म जगत का अस्तित्व है .

इसी प्रकार से हरेक अस्तित्व में

उसकी अस्तित्व हीनता है

और हर एक अस्तित्व हीनता का अस्तित्व

स्थूल रूप में भी होता है

वहां पर निर्माण की प्रक्रिया

अणु विज्ञान से नहीं

बल्कि ऊष्मा विज्ञान से होती है .

और जिस प्रकार से स्थूल और सूक्ष्म एक है

फिर भी अलग अलग है ,

ये जगत भी यही पर विद्यमान है

जिसे "माया जगत" कहते है .*

----------


## shriram

*मैने प्रार्थना की कि माया जगत पर 

थोडा और प्रकाश डाले, 

तब उन्होंने कहा की माया जगत में 

प्रकृति निर्माण का कार्य ऊष्मा से करती है . 

ऊष्मा को एक ठोस रूप देने पर 

वह पदार्थ में परिवर्तित हो जाती है

 लेकिन वह पदार्थ सिर्फ और सिर्फ 

उसी को दिखाई देता है 

जिसके लिए वो निर्मित हो. 

दुसरे शब्दों में वह निर्माण 

किसी एक उद्देश्य मात्र से होता है .


माया जगत में जाने पर

अगर आपको प्यास लगी है

तो पानी आपके सामने प्रकट हो जाएगा

पर आपके मित्र को भूख लगी है

तो उसके सामने खाद्य पदार्थ आ जायेगा.

आपके लिए खाद्य पदार्थ का अस्तित्व नहीं होगा

और आपके मित्र के लिए पानी का अस्तित्व नहीं होगा,

भ्रम और अस्तित्व के बीच में जो पर्दा है

उसे जिस जगत पर हटा दिया जाता है

उसे ही माया जगत कहा जाता है .*

----------


## shriram

*मुझे श्री लाहिडी महाशय के साथ 

हुयी घटना याद आ गई 

जब बाबा महावतार बाबा 


( महावतार बाबा जी का चित्र ---
स्वामी योगानंद ने  Auto Biographi Of a Yogi -एक योगी की आत्मकथा --नामक किताब में महावतार बाबा की चर्चा की थी |
1980 में 70 रूपये की किताब खरीद कर हम पढ़े थे |
इस किताब में अपने देश के कई महान साधु संतो के बारे में लिखा हुआ है |
कई महान साधु संत एवं उच्च स्तर के साधको के उस समय तक उपलब्ध चित्रों का  भी वर्णन है |
बाद में स्वामी योगानंद अपने गुरुदेव की आज्ञा से --क्रिया योग --को फैलाने के लिए अमेरिका चले गये |
किन्तु --क्रिया योग -- पर आधारित उनका एक आश्रम बंगाल में कहीं पर अभी भी चल रहा है | इस किताब ने भारत के कई महान साधु -संतो तथा साधको के बारे में मेरे ज्ञान को तो बढाया ही साथ में -क्रिया योग - के बारे में जबरजस्त जिज्ञाशा उत्पन्न कर दी |बहुत वर्षो तक इसके बारे में जानने के लिए सार्थक प्रयास किये परन्तु असफल ही रहे |बहुत बाद में श्री अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की किताब -तीसरा नेत्र भाग 2 -में पृष्ठ संख्या 317 पर इसके बारे में जानकारी मिली |  )


ने उनके लिए जंगले में सोने का महल बना दिया था, 

जिसका अस्तित्व सिर्फ उन लोगो के लिए ही था.

,*

----------


## shriram

*स्वामी योगानंद जी का चित्र* 

*स्वामी योगानंद जी का चित्र* 



*
सदगुरुदेव ने कहा की

और तुम जो प्रश्न का जवाब ढूंढ रहे हो,

उसका जवाब भी माया जगत ही है .

मतलब की भावना माया जगत से निर्मित थी ?

हाँ, इसी लिए उसका अस्तित्व सिर्फ तुम तक ही सीमित था.

फिर वो सूक्ष्म जगत में कैसे आ सकती है ?

माया जगत सूक्ष्म जगत से ऊपर स्थित अवस्था है ,

उसमे प्रवेश करने के लिए खुद को ऊष्मामय बनाना पड़ता है ,

इसमे पृथ्वी, जल एवं वायु तत्वों का लोप करके

अग्नि और आकाश तत्व मात्र से उसमे प्रवेश पाया जाता है ,

इसी प्रकार जिस प्रकार सूक्ष्म जगत से

स्थूल जगत में प्रवेश किया जाता है ,

उसी प्रकार से माया जगत से

सूक्ष्म या स्थूल में भी प्रवेश किया जाता है 

माया जगत में निवास करती हुयी आत्माए

अपना अस्तित्व सिर्फ उनके सामने प्रकट करते हैं

जिनके सामने वो करना चाहे और

फिर अपना अस्तित्व समेट लेती है .

अब मै सब कुछ समझ पाया कि भावना माया जगत से थी,

जिससे मेरी मुलाकात तब हुयी थी

जब उसने सूक्ष्म जगत में प्रवेश किया था

और संयोग वश मैने भी प्रवेश किया था,

उसने अपना अस्तित्व सिर्फ मेरे सामने प्रकट किया था,

इस लिए उसका अस्तित्व सिर्फ मेरे लिए ही था.

और किसी के लिए उसका अस्तित्व था ही नहीं.

ख़ुशी तो बहुत हुयी दिल के अन्दर कि आखिर रहस्य का अनावरण हो गया.

तो भावना का अस्तित्व जरुर माया जगत में अब भी होगा ही.*.[/I][/B].

----------


## shriram

*एक दिन गुरुदेव मूड में बैठे थे

तब मैने पूछा कि गुरुदेव कितने जगत होते है ?

तो उन्होंने कहा अनंत....


मै ने और कुछ सवाल नहीं किया

और मुस्कुराकर योजना के अनुसार पूछा कि

गुरुदेव एक और सवाल है ,

तो उन्होंने मुस्कुराकर कहा कि क्या है पूछो.

तो मैने कहा गुरुदेव माया जगत में कैसे प्रवेश किया जाता है

और वहां के निवासियों से कैसे मिला जा सकता है ?



बस इतना ही कहना था कि

गुरुदेव के नेत्र जैसे अग्नि ज्वाला बन गये

चेहरा लाल सुर्ख हो गया

और चिल्लाते हुए बोले

" मुर्ख.........., लगता है

तू अभी भी उस मायाविनी के मोह से मुक्त नहीं हुआ है ,

तंत्र के रास्ते पर मोह ग्रस्त होना,

खुदका पतन करना ही है .

मोह को छोड़ और आगे बढ़ वर्ना...."


सही ही तो था,

मै मोह से बाहर ही नहीं आया था उसके, 

बस फिर क्या था,

जीवन का वो एक नया अध्याय था

जहाँ पर भावना का अध्याय ख़तम हो गया.


काफी समय बाद मैने गुरुदेव से माफ़ी मांगी

तो उन्होंने मुझे आगे बढ़ने का आशीर्वाद दिया
==================================================*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -6*



*आवाहन के अंतर्गत हमने अब तक जाना की

क्या होता है  बाहरी आत्मा आवाहन,

अपनी ही आत्मा से आत्मा आवाहन के सभी लाभ मिल सकते है

और अतीन्द्रिय जागरण के बाद

किस प्रकार आत्मा समूह पर भी काबू पाया जा सकता है.



आगे हमने ये भी जाना की क्या होता है सूक्ष्म जगत,



क्या होती है आवाहन की उपलब्धियां,

सहयोगी या आत्म पुरुष का निर्माण,

कल्पना योग

कल्पना जगत का आवाहन से सम्बन्ध,

माया जगत

और अस्तित्व से आवाहन किस तरह से जुड़ा हुआ है.*

----------


## shriram

*यहाँ पर एक बात कहना चाहूँगा की

हर मनुष्य के ज्ञान की एक सीमा होती है,

जिससे वह आगे जाना चाहता है.

ज्ञान अनंत है,

इस लिए हर वो व्यक्ति

जिसे ज्ञान अर्जित करना हो

वह अज्ञानी ही है,

जहा पर ज्ञान की सीमा आ जाती है

वही से चमत्कार का सिलसिला शुरू होता है.

जो चीज़ हमारे ज्ञान से परे है

वही चमत्कार है.

एक मनुष्य का बच्चा बिछड़ के जंगल में चला जाए,

कई साल तक वह जंगली पशुओ की तरह रहता है,

न ही वह मनुष्यों की तरह बोल सकता है ,

न हीं मनुष्यों की रीत भात से वह परिचित है.

सालो बाद उसे कोई शहरी मनुष्य दिखाई दे


और उसे बोलता सुने उसकी सभ्यता को देखे,

तो उसके लिए वह एक बहुत बड़ा चमत्कार ही होगा.

आश्चर्य की सीमा पार हो जाएंगी

और वही से प्रारंभ होगा ज्ञान बोध.*

----------


## shriram

*सन्याशी ने मेरी और कुछ अजीब ढंग से देखा
और किंचित मुस्कराहट के साथ कहा "

क्योंकि यह तुम्हारा वास्तविक शरीर नहीं है ,

तुम अभी सूक्ष्म शरीर में हो"...






और काफी समय से कुछ भी भाव नहीं था वहा पर

जैसे मानस में एक भाव आया " आश्चर्य " ...


सुबह का ही समय रहा होगा,

सूर्य को पूर्व की और देख कर मैने अंदाज़ा लगाया.

धुप अत्यंत ही प्रखर थी

लेकिन गर्मी का लेश मात्र भी एहसास नहीं,

बायीं ओर एक रेल की पटरी थी

जिसपर सायद सालो से कोई रेल नहीं चली थी,

सामने की तरफ दूर दूर तक फैला हुआ पत्थरीला मैदान...


होश हुआ तो मैने कुछ ऐसे ही पाया मुझे,

पता नहीं की मै यहाँ पर पहुचा भी कैसे,

आश्चर्य तो होना चाहिए था

लेकिन लेश मात्र भी आश्चर्य नहीं हुआ मुझे.

उस वक्त सायद मेरा मानसिक संतुलन मेरे हाथ में नहीं था,

मै कुछ एसा बूत सा बन गया था कि

जिसकी कोई सोच नहीं है

कोई भी गति नहीं

और न ही कुछ समझ है.*

----------


## shriram

*न मुझे मौसम का एहसास था

न ही कोई भय.

लग तो रहा था की बहुत लम्बी मुसाफ़री की है

लेकिन थकावट भी नहीं.

पता नहीं क्यों,

चारो ओर घुमाके मैने एक नज़र दौड़ाई,

दूर दूर तक इंसान और इंसान की वसावट का कोई नामोनिशान नहीं.

चारो तरफ का वातावरण अत्यंत ही अजीब लग रहा था

सिर्फ इतना ही महसूस कर पाया कि मेरे शरीर में जरुर कुछ परिवर्तन सा हुआ है

और वो अत्यंत ही सुखद है.

न कोई कष्ट

न ही कोई पीड़ा

न कोई विषाद,

और एक अजीब सी शांति

अन्दर ही अन्दर आनंदित करती हुयी सी .



रेल की पटरी से दूर पथरीली ज़मीन पर में चलने लगा

लेकिन चलने का एहसास ही कुछ और था,

एक सुखद अनुभूति हो गयी थी,

मेरी गति मुझे असामान्य लगी,

धीरे धीरे एसा लगा जैसे मै हवा में तैर रहा हु,

चल नहीं रहा पर उड़ ही रहा हु.

मुझे पता नहीं था की मै किस तरफ और क्यों जा रहा हु.

ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे कोई दूर बहुत दूर से

मुझे कोई अद्रश्य डोर से खिंच रहा है...

थोड़े ही समय में न जाने कितना अंतर ख़तम कर दिया

कुछ अंदाज़ा नहीं

पर बहुत ही दूर एक इंसान की आकृति मुझे दिखाई दी,

जो एक टक मेरी ओर देखे जा रही थी .*

----------


## shriram

*मै उन्ही के नज़दीक पहुचा तो वह एक मनुष्य की आकृति थी.

मुस्कुराके उसने अभिवादन किया.

मेरी मनः स्थिति जिस प्रकार से थी

मैने उसे परिचय पूछना भी उचित्त नहीं समझा.

क्यूंकि सब कुछ दिमाग में जैसे स्पष्ट ही तो था.

सिर्फ एक भाव लाते ही उनका परिचय भी मिल गया.

उन्होंने बिना मुह खोले कहा की कैसे हो ?

और मैने ये सुना

या यु कहू की

मैने उनकी मानस से निकली हुयी

उन तरंगों को समझा.

जवाब में मैने भी बिना आवाज निकाले उत्तर दिया कि ठीक.

मुझे पता नहीं था की ये मै कैसे कर रहा हू...

यहाँ पे मूक वार्तालाप हो रहा था

जिसमे शब्द और ध्वनि सिर्फ मानसिक तरंगे ही थी...

उनके संकेत से हम दोनो आगे निकल गए...

थोड़ी दूर और आगे चलने पर एक सन्याशी नज़र आए.

भारी लंबा शरीर

उलझी जटाए.

भगवा धोती.

तेजश्वी मुख पर कुछ चिंता की लकीर सी लग रही थी.

हमारे उनके पास पहुंचते ही

उन्होंने कहा अच्छा हुआ आप लोग आ गए है ...

मै उस मायावी योगिनी से परेशान हो गया हूँ.....


(क्रमशः)*

----------


## Unregistered

बहोत बढ़िया श्रीराम जी , आगे भी बताए

----------


## Unregistered

बहोत बढ़िया श्रीराम जी , आगे भी बताए 

लूसिफर

----------


## shriram

> बहोत बढ़िया श्रीराम जी , आगे भी बताए 
> 
> लूसिफर


*कुछ कार्य व्यस्तता के वजह से विराम लग गया था |

आज समय मिलने पर यहाँ आया हूँ |

आपका अनुरोध सिर माथे पर प्रियवर |

आप ही की तरह से मै भी जब post करता हूँ 

तो लगातार करता रहता हूँ 

जब तक कि उसे समाप्त न कर लूं |

पुनः इसे उसी अंदाज में प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -7*



*योगिनी ?

सन्याशी के हाव भाव से साफ़ नज़र आ रहा था कि वे सहमे हुए है,

घबराये हुए है.

मैंने मेरे साथ आए दूसरे व्यक्ति की ओर देखा,

वे कुछ गुस्से मे नज़र आ रहे थे,

उनके इशारे से हम तीनों आगे की और चल पड़े.

रास्ते मे मुझे सन्याशी जी से पता चला की वे

हिमालय मे कई साल तक साधनारत रह चुके है.

सन्यासी महोदय के गुरूजी को

परमहंस निखिलेश्वरानंद जी का अत्यधिक

सहयोग एवं मार्गदर्शन मिला था

साधना मार्ग मे.

सन्यासी महोदय की भी इच्छा थी कि

वे भी निखिलेश्वरानंद जी के चरणों मे बैठे

और कुछ ज्ञान प्राप्त करे.*

----------


## shriram

*अपने गुरूजी से ये प्रार्थना बार बार करने पर

उन्होंने श्री निखिलेश्वरानंद जी से आज्ञा प्राप्त की.

सन्यासी महोदय को अपने गुरु के सहयोग से

आखिरकार निखिलेश्वरानंदजी की छत्रछाया मिल ही गयी.

निखिलेश्वरानंदजी ने सन्यासी महोदय को

योग तन्त्र का अभ्यास करना शुरू किया

और आवाहन की उच्चतम क्रियाए सिखाई

जो अत्यधिक श्रमसाध्य और गुह्य है.

सन्याशी महोदय ने भी अत्यधिक परिश्रम के साथ

इन आवाहन की साधनाओ को सिद्ध किया.

एक दिन वे निखिलेश्वरानदजी से आज्ञा प्राप्त कर


सन्यासी महोदय देशटन पर निकले.

लेकिन बीच मे जहा कही भी सिद्धो का जमावड़ा होता

तो वही रुक जाते,

उनकी सिद्धियो को देख के सिद्धो के भी होश उड़ जाते

ऐसी गज़ब सिद्धिया प्राप्त इस व्यक्तित्व का जीवन

अब बदलने वाला था,

घुमते घुमते जब वह बंगाल के पास पहुचें*

----------


## shriram

*तब उनकी भेंट एक अघोरी से हुई,

अघोरी भी अघोर साधनाओ मे निष्णात था.



दोनों सिद्ध साधको ने

अपने अपने क्षेत्र मे मिले ज्ञान को

आपस मे बांटा

और अघोरी ने अपनी सिद्धियो का प्रदर्शन किया,

तब सन्याशी महोदय ने भी अपनी सिद्धियो को

अघोरी के सामने रखा,

न जाने क्यों ?

अघोरी को क्या सूझा,

उसने कहा

अगर बात सिद्धियो की हो

तो तुम सिद्ध हो

लेकिन जब बात ज्ञान की हो

तो तुम अभी कच्चे हो...


सन्यासी को अपनी सिद्धियो पर

अबतक कुछ विशेष गर्व

या यु कहा जाए की अभिमान सा हो गया था...


उसने कहा की मेरी सिद्धियो के सामने

अच्छे अच्छे सिद्ध भी पानी भरते है,

अघोरी को भी चमक आ गयी...

अघोरी ने कहा अगर यही बात है

तो जाओ यहाँ से कुछ ही दुरी पर योगिनियो का कस्बा है,

हिम्मत है तो वहाँ जाकर अपनी सिद्धियो का प्रदर्शन करो,



अभी तुम बच्चे हो,

वहाँ जाने का नाम तो बड़े बड़े तांत्रिक भी नहीं लेते...

दिखाओ अब अपनी सिद्धिया वहाँ जाके....

सन्यासी की आँखों मे खून उतर आया,

अपमान मे जुलस के रह गया वह एक बार मे ही...

और बिना कुछ कहे वह चल दिया

उस सूखे पथरीले रास्ते पर..

उस कसबे की और....

अगर सन्यासी को पता होता की

उसका यही कदम उसके लिए एक भयंकर आफत लाने वाला है

तो वो सायद अघोरी की बात मान लेता...

लेकिन अब तक तो उसके कदम उसे काफी दूर तक ले चले थे.....

============================================ 
*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -8*



*सन्यासी के कदम तेज़ी से आगे बढ़ रहे थे.

शाम घिरने को थी

और तब तक सन्यासी पहुच चुका था

अपनी मंजिल तक.

एक छोटासा क़स्बा था,

जिसमे कुछ कच्चे और कुच्छ पक्के मकान बने हुए थे.

कोई आम छोटे गांव की तरह ही वह था,

नगर से थोड़े दूर सन्यासी के कदम रुके

और उसने देखा उस जगह को जिसके बारे मे

उसने न सिर्फ अघोरी से बल्कि कई और लोगो से भी सुना था..


सालो से होती आ रही तीछण साधनाओ का गढ़,

जिसे एक समय चिरकूट कस्बा भी कहा जाता था,

लेकिन आज ये बहुत बदल चूका है,

यहाँ तक की नाम भी.

झोपडियो की जगह ले ली है

नए मकानोंने,

इंसानों को इस वसाहट की

पहले के विवरणों से जैसी भयंकर कल्पना मन मे होती थी

अब ऐसा नहीं है.

सब बदल सा गया है.*

----------


## shriram

*यही सब देख के

सन्यासी ने सोचा कि

अब शायद लुप्त हो गयी है यहाँ की योगिनिया

और साथ ही साथ

अब शायद नहीं रह गयी

यहाँ पे उनकी मायावी साधनायें ......

.डर के मारे कई सालो तक

यहाँ पर कोई नहीं आया

और किसीको पता भी नहीं चला कि

ये तो अब एक आम गांव की तरह ही बन गया है.

मुस्कान के साथ ही वो आगे बढ़ा,

गांव के बाहर ही उसने रात बिताने का निर्णय किया

लेकिन फिर कुछ सोचता हुआ सा

गांव के अंदर जाने लगा.

रास्ते मे ही एक व्यक्ति ने उसे रोक कर प्रणाम किया

और बैठने का निवेदन किया.

कुछ देर बैठने के बाद सन्यासी ने

रुकने की जगह की चिंता जताई.

साथ के व्यक्ति ने कहा यहाँ पर


कई परिवार सन्यासी को

अपने घर मे आसरा देना

अपना सौभाग्य समझते है.

आप चलिए,

मै आपकी व्यवस्था कर देता हू...

इसी के साथ वह व्यक्ति उठा

और एक तरफ आगे बढ़ गया...


सन्यासी भी उसके पीछे पीछे चल पड़े.
*

----------


## shriram

*थोड़ी दूर पर ही एक कच्चा मकान बना हुआ था,

व्यवस्था कुछ ऐसी थी कि एक कमरा थोड़ी ऊंचाई पर बना हुआ था

जो की घर से थोडा अलग था

और वहाँ जानेका रास्ता भी अलग ही था.

जो व्यक्ति उन्हें यहाँ लाया था,

वह उसी कमरे के दरवाज़े के पास रुका

और थोडा सा किवाड़ खोल के

सन्यासी को कहा कि

आपकी व्यवस्था यही हो जाएगी.

सन्यासी ने अभिवादन मे एक स्नेह युक्त मुस्कान से

उस व्यक्ति की ओर देखा.

वह व्यक्ति किवाड़ से दूर हो गया

और सन्यासी अब दरवाज़े के बिलकुल पास आ गए.

दरवाज़े पर हाथ लगाते ही

एक तेज़ हवा ने

उनको कमरे मे धकेल दिया

और दरवाज़ा भी अपने आप ही बंद हो गया...



सन्यासी इसके लिए तैयार नहीं थे .

हडबडाहट मे वह दरवाज़े की और भागे

लेकिन वापस उन्हें किसीने खीच लिया...

सन्यासी ने कमरे मे पीछे मुडके देखा...

दिए की पतली सी रोशनी मे जो कुछ भी दिखाई दिया

उससे सन्यासी के दिल की धडकन थम सी गई.


छोटा सा हवनकुंड,

उसके पास नुकीला त्रिशूल गड़ाया हुआ.

आस पास कुमकुम हल्दी और न जाने क्या क्या पदार्थ बिखरे से थे .

शराब की खाली पड़ी बोतल,

नरमुंड,

उफ़

और इस सब के बीच मे

एक आसान पर वीरासन मे बैठी हुई

२५-२६ वर्ष की अत्यधिक सुन्दर योगिनी,*

----------


## shriram

*उसने एक लाल रंग का चौगा लपेटा हुआ था

जिसमे से उसके कमनीय बदन का

अत्यधिक गोरा रंग साफ़ नज़र आ रहा था,

खूबसूरती को जैसे वह मुट्ठी मे बांधे हुई थी,

कपाल पर अत्यधिक लंबा सिन्दूर का लाल तिलक.


ध्यानस्थ मुद्रा मे बैठी हुई उस कोई काल्पनिक मूरत सी

उस रूपसी ने अपनी आँखे धीरे से खोली

और सन्यासी को देख के मुस्कुरायी...

सन्यासी अभी भी सदमे मे ही थे,

निश्चय ही वह व्यक्ति

जिसने उन्हें यहाँ छोड़ा था,

इस योगिनी से परिचित था

और उन्हें इस षड़यंत्र मे फसा कर

यहाँ लाया गया था,


मगर किस लिए ?*

----------


## shriram

*तभी उस रूपसी ने अट्टाहास्य किया

जैसे के वह सन्याशी की मूर्खता पे व्यंग कर रही हो.

सन्याशी को काटो तो खून नहीं सी की स्थिति हो गयी


यही सोचके की पता नहीं

अब आगे उसका क्या होगा..

=========================================== 
*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -9*



*संन्यासी की साँसे अभी भी फूली हुयी थी...

योगिनी के अट्टाहास्य ने वातावरण मे चारो तरफ खौफ फैल गया...

संन्यासी को देखते हुए योगिनी ने कहा,

तुमको यहाँ पे आना ही था

वर्ना मेरा पराकेशी साधना कैसे सिद्ध होता...

मुझे ज़रूरत थी एक अक्षत कौमार्य युक्त पुरुष की,

जिसके साथ मैथुन के बाद मेरी साधना पूर्ण हो जाएगी,

अगर तुम अपनी मर्ज़ी से मुझे सहयोग दोगे

तो शायद बच जाओगे

नहीं तो मे अपना उदेश्य तो पूर्ण कर ही लुंगी

साथ ही साथ तुम्हारी बलि भी दे दूंगी...


योगिनी की सफ़ेद आँखे अब खुनी लाल हो चुकी थी...

संन्यासी भय के मारे अंदर से कांप उठा.*

----------


## shriram

*उसने इस प्रकार की साधनाओ के बारे मे सूना था,

यौन मत एक अलग ही साधना पद्धति है.

इस साधना के अंतर्गत साधक को अपनी साधना पूर्ति के लिए

अक्षय यौवना नारी जिसका कौमार्य भंग न हुआ हो

उसका साथ मंत्रजाप के बाद मैथुन करना अनिवार्य है,

इसके विपरीत सधिकाओ को अक्षत कौमार्य युक्त पुरुष के साथ

मैथुन करना अनिवार्य है.


इसी मत के अंतर्गत पराकेशी साधना भी होती है

जिसे सिद्ध करने के बाद एक एसी विशिष्ट सिद्धि प्राप्त कर लेता है

जिससे उम्र का या काल का उस पर कोई प्रभाव नहीं होता है,

ऐसे साधको को अन्य लोक लोकान्तरो मे जाना सुलभ हो जाता है

और पुरे ब्रम्हांड मे द्रष्टि मात्र से किसी को भी अपना गुलाम बनाया जा सकता है.


संन्यासी को ये भी पता था कि अधिकांश विवरणों मे ये जाना गया है कि


जिसके साथ मैथुन किया जाता है

उसकी बलि हो जाती है.

संन्यासी ने बचाव के लिए

वीर आवाहन शुरू किया

लेकिन एक क्षण मात्र मे ही

योगिनी स्तम्भन व् किलन प्रयोग कर चुकी थी.

सन्यासी अब कुछ भी प्रयोग नहीं कर सकता था

क्यूँ की उसकी सारी सिद्धिया स्तंभित हो चुकी थी

और वह क्षेत्र कीलित.


संन्यासी के पास अब कोई रास्ता नहीं बचा था,

हिम्मत के साथ वह पद्मासन मे बैठ गया.


योगिनी का चेहरा खिल उठा,

उसने सोचा की संन्यासी तैयार हो गया है

साधना मे सहयोग देने के लिए.*

----------


## shriram

*लेकिन नहीं,

संन्यासी के पास एक ओर रास्ता बचा हुआ था.

उसने दिव्य मंत्र से स्वआवाहन किया

और शवाशन मे लेट गया.


योगिनी को कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि

संन्यासी आखिर कर क्या रहा है

किन्तु वह निश्चित थी

अपने किलन प्रयोग के बाद.

सब से पहले उसने अपनी प्राण ऊर्जा का विखंडन किया.

और उसके बाद अपने स्थूल शरीर से उसने सूक्ष्म शरीर को अलग कर लिया.

योगिनी अभीभी मुस्कुरा रही थी,*

----------


## shriram

*वह संन्यासी के सूक्ष्म शरीर को देख सकती थी

जो की रज्जतरज्जू से उसके स्थूल शरीर से जुड़ा हुआ था.


योगिनी ने तारक तन्त्र का प्रयोग किया

जिससे किसी को भी

सूक्ष्म शरीर से अपने स्थूल शरीर मे वापस आने के लिए बाध्य होना पड़ता है.


लेकिन सन्यासी ने कुछ और ही सोचा था,

उसने अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर को निष्क्रिय कर दिया

और सूक्ष्म शरीर से एक ओर शरीर को निकाल दिया

जो की अब कारणशरीर था...*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -10*



*संन्यासी ने अपने कारण शरीर का निर्माण कर लिया था,

लेकिन इसके साथ ही योगिनी का तारक तन्त्र का प्रयोग भी हो चूका था.

सूक्ष्म शरीर मे प्राण उर्जा थी

लेकिन आत्म तत्व अब कारण शरीर मे था...

स्थूल शरीर तो शवासन मे ही पड़ा हुआ था



जिसकी रजत रज्जू से संन्यासी का सूक्ष्म शरीर और कारण शरीर जुड़ा हुआ था.

स्थूल शरीर मे प्राण उर्जा थी

जो कि संन्यासी के स्थूल शरीर को

सदियों तक बिना आत्मा के जीवित रख सकती थी,

और सूक्ष्म शरीर मे भी प्राण उर्जा थी ही,

लेकिन योगिनी के प्रयोग के कारण

सूक्ष्म शरीर निष्क्रिय होते हुए भी

स्थूल शरीर मे समां रहा था...*

----------


## shriram

*संन्यासी अपने कारण शरीर के माध्यम से

अपने दोनों शरीर की गतिविधियों को देख रहा था,

सूक्ष्म शरीर अब स्थूल शरीर मे समां चूका था

लेकिन आत्म तत्व सिर्फ कारण शरीर मे होने से,

संन्यासी अपने कारण शरीर मे थे

जब की उनका सूक्ष्म शरीर और स्थूल शरीर

योगिनी के द्वारा किये गए


तारक तन्त्र प्रयोग से प्राण संकलन हो के एक हो चूका था,

अब उनका सूक्ष्म शरीर वापस स्थूल शरीर मे समाहित हो चूका था.


लेकिन प्रयोग का असर सूक्ष्म शरीर को किसी भी तरह से

स्थूल शरीर मे समाहित करने के साथ साथ

बाहरी ब्रम्हांड से संपर्क काटने का भी था,

यु सूक्ष्म और स्थूल शरीर समाहित होते ही,

योगिनी द्वारा प्रणित तारक तन्त्र के प्रभाव से

संन्यासी की रज्जत रज्जू टूट गई.

अब उनके कारण शरीर से उनके स्थूल शरीर का सम्बन्ध विच्छेद हो गया.

अब संन्यासी की यह स्थिति हो गयी थी की

वो खुद चाह कर भी

अपने स्थूल शरीर मे नहीं जा सकते थे...

हो सकता है की अब अनंत काल तक

उन्हें अपने कारण शरीर मे ही रहना पड़े.*

----------


## shriram

*रजतरज्जू ही वह भाग होता है जो

हमारे आतंरिक शरीरों को जोड़ता है,

उसका टूटना मतलब की संन्यासी का

अब उसके स्थूल या सूक्ष्म शरीर से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है

और अब वो उस शरीर मे लौट ही नहीं सकता है..*

----------


## shriram

*योगिनी भी विस्मय मे थी ,

उसने ये नहीं सोचा था कि उसके प्रयोगसे

इस प्रकार की दुर्घटना हो जाएगी,

अब तक तो उसने सन्यासी के नाम का संकल्प भी ले लिया था

अपनी साधना पूरी करने के लिए...

लेकिन संन्यासी तो अब अपने कारण शरीर मे था

जिस पर किलन या स्तम्भन का असर नहीं होता है,

यकीनन संन्यासी ने स्तम्भन और कीलन को निष्क्रिय करने का प्रयोग

अपने कारण शरीर से ही शुरू कर दिया था,

थोड़ी देर मे ही,

संन्यासी ने अपने कारण शरीर के माध्यम से

स्तम्भन और कीलन प्रयोग सम्प्पन कर लिया

जिससे अब उसके स्थूल शरीर पर

कीलन व् स्तम्भन का कोई असर नहीं होने वाला था.*

----------


## shriram

*योगिनी को अब संन्यासी के साथ ही

अपनी तन्त्र साधना पूरी करनी पड़ेगी,

क्यूँ की उसने संन्यासी के नाम का संकल्प ले लिया था,

अगर वो संन्यासी के साथ साधना नहीं करती

तो उसकी साधना अपूर्ण और भंग मानी जाएगी,

हो सकता हे इसके लिए उसे मृत्यु का भी वरण करना पड़े|*

----------


## shriram

*संन्यासी ने अपने कारण शरीर के माध्यम से

कीलन और स्तम्भन प्रयोग को निष्क्रिय कर दिया था,

अब किसी भी तरह उनका रजतरज्जू जुड जाए तो

वो अपने स्थूल शरीर मे प्रवेश कर के

योगिनी के माया चक्र से बहार निकल सकते है |

योगिनी अब संन्यासी के शरीर का स्पर्श नहीं कर सकती थी ,

क्यूंकि साधना जगत मे अगर किसी व्यक्ति का रजत रज्जू टूट जाए

और शरीर मे प्राण उर्जा हो तो

कोई भी स्त्री

अगर उस शरीर को स्पर्श करे तो

स्त्री के ऋणआयाम रजतरज्जू को खीच के

शरीर के धन आयाम के साथ जोड़ देता है,


लेकिन अगर योगिनी ऐसा करती है तो

संन्यासी के किये गए प्रयोग से

कीलन और स्तम्भन का प्रयोग निष्क्रिय हो जाएगा

और संन्यासी आसानी से उस कसबे के बाहर चला जाएगा...

=============================================*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -11*



*संन्यासी ने अपने कारण शरीर का निर्माण कर लिया था,

लेकिन इसके साथ ही योगिनी का तारक तन्त्र का प्रयोग भी हो ही चुका था.

सूक्ष्म शरीर मे प्राण उर्जा थी

लेकिन आत्म तत्व

अब कारण शरीर मे था...*



*स्थूल शरीर तो शवासन मे ही पड़ा हुआ था

जिसकी रजतरज्जू से

संन्यासी का सूक्ष्म शरीर और

कारण शरीर जुड़ा हुआ था.


स्थूल शरीर मे प्राण उर्जा थी

जोकि संन्यासी के स्थूल शरीर को

सदियों तक बिना आत्मा के जीवित रख सकती थी,


ओर सूक्ष्म शरीर मे भी प्राण उर्जा थी ही,

लेकिन योगिनी के प्रयोग के कारण

सूक्ष्म शरीर निष्क्रिय होते हुए भी

स्थूल शरीर मे समां रहा था..*.

----------


## shriram

*संन्यासी अपने कारण शरीर के माध्यम से

अपने दोनों शरीर की गतिविधियों को देख रहा था,*



*सूक्ष्म शरीर अब स्थूल शरीर मे समां चूका था

लेकिन आत्म तत्व सिर्फ कारण शरीर मे होने से,

संन्यासी अपने कारण शरीर मे था

जब की उनका सूक्ष्म शरीर और स्थूल शरीर दोनों ही

योगिनी के द्वारा किये गए

तारक तन्त्र प्रयोग से प्राण संकलन हो कर एक हो चूका था,

अब उनका सूक्ष्म शरीर वापस स्थूल शरीर मे समाहित हो चूका था.*

----------


## shriram

*लेकिन प्रयोग का असर सूक्ष्म शरीर को किसी भी तरह से

स्थूल शरीर मे समाहित करने के साथ ही साथ

बाहरी ब्रह्मांड से संपर्क काटने का भी था,

यु सूक्ष्म और स्थूल शरीर समाहित होते ही,

योगिनी द्वारा प्रणित तारक तन्त्र के प्रभाव से

संन्यासी की रजत रज्जू टूट गई.

अब उनके कारण शरीर से

उनके स्थूल शरीर का सम्बन्ध विच्छेद हो गया.

अब संन्यासी की यह स्थिति हो गयी थी कि

वो खुद चाह कर भी अपने स्थूल शरीर मे वापस नहीं जा सकते थे...*

----------


## shriram

*हो सकता है की अब अनंत काल तक

उन्हें अपने कारण शरीर मे ही रहना पड़े.

रजत रज्जू ही वह भाग होता है

जो हमारे आतंरिक शरीरों को जोड़ता है,

उसका टूटना

मतलब की संन्यासी का

अब उसके स्थूल या सूक्ष्म शरीर से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है

और अब वो उस शरीर मे लौट ही नहीं सकता है..*

----------


## shriram

*योगिनी भी विस्मय मे थी ,

उसने ये नहीं सोचा था कि उसके प्रयोगसे

इस प्रकार की दुर्घटना हो जाएगी,

अब तक तो उसने सन्यासी के नाम का संकल्प भी ले लिया था

अपनी साधना पूरी करने के लिए...



लेकिन संन्यासी तो अब अपने कारण शरीर मे था

जिस पर किलन या स्तम्भन का असर नहीं होता है,

यकीनन संन्यासी ने स्तम्भन और कीलन को निष्क्रिय करने का प्रयोग

अपने कारण शरीर से ही शुरू कर दिया था,

थोड़ी देर मे ही,

संन्यासी ने अपने कारण शरीर के माध्यम से

स्तम्भन और कीलन प्रयोग सम्प्पन कर लिया

जिससे अब उसके स्थूल शरीर पर

कीलन व् स्तम्भन का कोई असर नहीं होने वाला था.*

----------


## shriram

*योगिनी को अब संन्यासी के साथ ही

अपनी तन्त्र साधना पूरी करनी पड़ेगी,

क्यूँ की उसने संन्यासी के नाम का संकल्प ले लिया था,

अगर वो संन्यासी के साथ साधना नहीं करती

तो उसकी साधना अपूर्ण और भंग मानी जाएगी,

हो सकता हे इसके लिए उसे मृत्यु का भी वरण करना पड़े|*

*
संन्यासी ने अपने कारण शरीर के माध्यम से

कीलन और स्तम्भन प्रयोग को निष्क्रिय कर दिया था,

अब किसी भी तरह उनका रजतरज्जू जुड जाए तो

वो अपने स्थूल शरीर मे प्रवेश कर के

योगिनी के माया चक्र से बहार निकल सकते है |

योगिनी अब संन्यासी के शरीर का स्पर्श नहीं कर सकती थी ,

क्यूंकि साधना जगत मे अगर किसी व्यक्ति का रजत रज्जू टूट जाए

और शरीर मे प्राण उर्जा हो तो

कोई भी स्त्री

अगर उस शरीर को स्पर्श करे तो

स्त्री के ऋणआयाम रजतरज्जू को खीच के

शरीर के धन आयाम के साथ जोड़ देता है,*

----------


## shriram

*लेकिन अगर योगिनी ऐसा करती है तो

संन्यासी के किये गए प्रयोग से

कीलन और स्तम्भन का प्रयोग निष्क्रिय हो जाएगा

और संन्यासी आसानी से उस कसबे के बाहर चला जाएगा...

==============================================*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -12*



*संन्यासी के साथ आगे बढ़ाते हुए मै

उनकी आपबीती के बारे मे जान रहा था..

रास्ता अब बीहड़ न होकर कुछ हरा भरा हो गया था...

संन्यासी ने दुखी और भग्न ह्रदय से

अपने दुःख के बारे मे बताया..

ज़ाहिर है कि वह मेरे साथ अपने कारण शरीर मे थे इस वक्त..

महीनो से ये यु ही भटक रहे है.

मेरे साथ आए दूसरे व्यक्ति के बारे मे

मैने जाना कि वह अघोर साधनाओ मे निष्णांत है.

उग्र साधनाओ मे उनको ज़बरदस्त महारत हासिल है...

मै ने उनको एक बार फिर से देखा थोडा गौर से...

सामान्य कद काठी

उम्र होगी कोई ४० के आसपास या उससे भी कम,

हलकी सी मुछे,

कोई विशेषता नहीं

लेकिन उनकी आँखे अत्यधिक लाल थी ,

मुझे पता चला की वह मेरे ही गुरु भाई है

और उन्होंने यह सब सिद्धिया

सदगुरुदेव निखिलेश्वरानंदजी से ही प्राप्त की थी .*

----------


## shriram

*वे सद्गृहस्थ है

और अपने परिवार के साथ ही रहते है.

संन्यासी ने कोई रास्ता बचा न देख

अपने गुरु का संपर्क किया था,

उनके गुरु ने श्री निखिलेश्वरानंदजी को

संन्यासी की समस्या से परिचित कराया,

तब निखिलेश्वरानंदजी ने मेरे साथ आ रहे

इन सद्गृहस्थ को

संन्यासी की समस्या सुलझाने की आज्ञा दी थी .*

----------


## shriram

*वे सद्गृहस्थ है

और अपने परिवार के साथ ही रहते है.

संन्यासी ने कोई रास्ता बचा न देख

अपने गुरु का संपर्क किया था,

उनके गुरु ने श्री निखिलेश्वरानंदजी को

संन्यासी की समस्या से परिचित कराया,

तब निखिलेश्वरानंदजी ने मेरे साथ आ रहे

इन सद्गृहस्थ को

संन्यासी की समस्या सुलझाने की आज्ञा दी थी .*

----------


## shriram

*अब दूर से ही कुछ नगर सा नज़र आ रहा था,

संन्यासी ने एक जगह रुकते हुए कहा कि

अब हम कसबे की सीमा मे दाखिल होने जा रहे है.


संन्यासी ने एक कदम आगे बढ़ाया

जिसके साथ ही साथ मेने और मेरे साथ आए सज्जन ने भी

आगे बढ़ाना उचित समझा.

लेकिन ज्यों ही मै उस कसबे की सीमा मे दाखिल हुआ,

मुझे बहुत ही अजीब सा महसूस हुआ

और मे रुक गया...

सन्यासी ने मेरी तरफ प्रश्न सूचक द्रष्टि से देखा..

मैने कहा की मुझे कुछ अजीब सा लग रहा है...

*

----------


## shriram

*संन्यासी ने मेरी तरफ अजीब ढंग से देखा

और किंचित मुस्कराहट के साथ कहा

“ क्योंकि यह तुम्हारा वास्तविक शरीर नहीं है,

तुम अभी सूक्ष्म शरीर मे हो...”


हाँ...

और अब मुझे जैसे सब कुछ समझ मे आ रहा था ...

सुबह जब मै उठा तो शायद एक घंटे बाद ही

मुझे जोरो से चक्कर आया था

और अचानक ही मै अपने बिस्तर पर गिर पड़ा था,

उसके बाद मैने अपने आपको

उस पथरीले मैदान पर पाया,

मेरा निश्चित दिशा की तरफ जाना,

असामान्य गति,

सज्जन से मूक वार्तालाप,

मनोभाव...

तो मै अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर मे हूँ ?

लेकिन अगर मै यहाँ पर आया भी तो कैसे ?

यही सब सोच रहा था कि

अचानक से संन्यासी ने मेरे मनोभाव को पढते हुए

मुझे कहा कि

मुझे अपने गुरु से आप दोनों को यहाँ बुलाने की आज्ञा मिली थी ,

इन सज्जन को मैने पहले ही बुला लिया था,

आपके सूक्ष्म शरीर का मैने आवाहन किया है...

जब सूक्ष्म शरीर

स्थूल शरीर से अलग  होता है तब भी

 सम्पूर्ण देह मे,एवं

 शरीर मे भी प्राण एवं आत्म उर्जा रहती ही है..*

----------


## shriram

*आवाहन के माध्यम से

आपके सूक्ष्म शरीर को

मैने यहाँ पर खीच लिया है,

आवाहन का अर्थ ही होता है बुलाना,

अपनी और खींचना,

आकर्षित करना...


आवाहन के इस पक्ष के बारे मे मैने कभी सुना भी नहीं था कि

किसी को भी किसी भी शरीर मे आवाहित किया जा सकता है...

सचमे ज्ञान असीमित है...

लेकिन फिर मै  सोच मे पड गया कि

मेरा यहाँ आने का उद्देश्य क्या होगा ?

तब उस सज्जन महोदय ने कहा कि

वो मे तुम्हे समय आने पर बता दूँगा

फिलहाल हमें चलना चाहिए...

इसी के साथ हम उस कसबे की ओर चल पड़े..

संन्यासी निश्चित गति से आगे बढ़ते जा रहे थे

और हम कुछ -2 पीछे पीछे संन्यासी के कदमो पर बढे जा रहे थे.*

----------


## shriram

*कसबे मे इधर उधर कुछ लोग थे

जो की शायद हमें देख नहीं सकते थे

क्यूँ की हम अपने वास्तविक शरीर मे नहीं थे...

आगे मैने देखा कि संन्यासी ने

योगिनी की जिस जगह का जिक्र किया था

कुछ उसी प्रकार की जगह हमें दिखाई दी...*

----------


## shriram

*कुछ ही दुरी पर वह मकान

और थोडा अलग सट कर

थोड़ी ऊंचाई पर एक कमरा...

हम २५-३० कदम दूर रुक गए...

संन्यासी ने मुझसे कहा कि

अब तुम्हे यह सूक्ष्म शरीर छोड़ना होगा

और कारण शरीर मे आना होगा...

मैने आश्चर्य से सन्यासी के सामने देखा...

और पूछा की कैसे ?

सन्यासी ने उत्तर दिया संभव है,

आवाहन से...
========================================*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -13*


*सन्यासी ने कहा कि

अगर तुम अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर मे रहे तो

योगिनी तुम पर तारक प्रयोग कर के

वापस अपने मूल शरीर मे भेज देगी.


इस लिए ये ज़रूरी है  की

तुम अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर को

छोड़ के कारण शरीर मे आ जाओ.



मै अभी भी विस्मय मे ही था कि क्या ये संभव है  ? .

संन्यासी अपने कारण शरीर मे ही थे

और अब तक मुझे समझ में  आ ही गया था कि

मेरे साथ आए हुए सज्जन भी

अपने कारण शरीर मे ही है.*

----------


## shriram

*
योजना के मुताबिक हमें योगिनी के पास जाना था

जहा पर संन्यासी का मूल शरीर पड़ा हुआ था...

कारण शरीर के माध्यम से जाने पर

योगिनी के कोई प्रयोग का हम पर

 कोई असर होना सायद ही संभव होता..*

----------


## shriram

*मेरे साथ आए दूसरे सज्जन के ऊपर ये जिम्मेदारी थी कि

वे अपने साधना के बल पर

संन्यासी के मूल शरीर के रजत रज्जू को

उनके कारण शरीर से जोड़ दे.

इससे संन्यासी अपने मूल शरीर मे आ जाएँगे और

योगिनी से त्रस्त उस संन्यासी को आज़ादी मिल जाएगी |

लेकिन योगिनी भी कोई मिट्टीकी मूरत नही थी ,

वह भी विभिन्न प्रकार के तांत्रिक प्रयोगों को सिद्ध कर चुकी थी ,

ज़रूरी यह भी था कि संन्यासी जब अपने स्थूल शरीर मे आ जाए तो

योगिनी तत्काल उन पर कोई प्रयोग न करे...*

----------


## shriram

*योगिनी कुछ भी कर सकती थी
क्यूँ की योगिनी ने अपने संकल्प के मुताबिक
संन्यासी के साथ साधना नहीं की तो
उसे मृत्यु का भी वरण करना पड सकता था .

लेकिन क्या हुआ
अगर उसने कोई प्रयोग कर दिया
और संन्यासी को कुछ हो जाए....
ज़रा सी भी गलती अनर्थ कर सकती थी ...
मेरा सूक्ष्म शरीर को छोड़ के
कारण शरीर मे प्रवेश करना भी
योजना का एक भाग ही था...
संन्यासी ने मुझे शवासन मे लेट जाने को कहा...
मै वही भूमि पर लेट गया...
संन्यासी ने कहा कि
तुम्हे कुछ नही करना है
बस तुम्हे मणिपुर चक्र पर ध्यान लगाना है...
मैने अपनी आँखे बंद की
और अपने मणिपुर चक्र पर ध्यान एकत्रित किया...
प्राण वायु को मणिपुर मे एकत्रित करने के बाद
मैने आँखे खोली तो
संन्यासी ने अपना हाथ आगे बढ़ाया
और मेरे हाथ को अपने हाथ मे ले लिया..*

----------


## shriram

*
उन्होंने आँखे बंद की और कुछ मंत्र मन ही मन बोल के आँखे खोली..
उन्होंने अपने हाथ से मेरे हाथ को अभी भी पकड़ रखा था...
उन्होंने कहा की अब धीरे धीरे खड़े हो जाओ...
मैने हलके से ऊपर उठने की कोशिश की...
मेरा पूरा शरीर मे जबरदस्त कंपन होने लगा और
धीरे धीरे मुझे लगा की मै अपने शरीर से अलग हो रहा हू..
धीरे धीरे मुझे अपना सारा शरीर ही अलग हो गया हो
ऐसा अनुभव हुआ..
जैसे की मैने कोई कपडा ओढ़ रखा था
जो धीरे धीरे हट रहा हो..
संन्यासी ने मेरे हाथ को खीचा
इसी के साथ मुझे जैसे एक विद्युत का ज़ोरदार झटका लगा
और मै अपने शरीर से अलग हो गया...
अब मै संन्यासी के सामने खड़ा हुआ था..
लेकिन जब मैने पीछे मुड के देखा तो
मेरी आँखे फटी की फटी रह गयी...
वहाँ पर मेरा अपना शरीर पड़ा हुआ था...*

----------


## shriram

*
उन्होंने आँखे बंद की और कुछ मंत्र मन ही मन बोल के आँखे खोली..

उन्होंने अपने हाथ से मेरे हाथ को अभी भी पकड़ रखा था...

उन्होंने कहा की अब धीरे धीरे खड़े हो जाओ...

मैने हलके से ऊपर उठने की कोशिश की...

मेरा पूरा शरीर मे जबरदस्त कंपन होने लगा और

धीरे धीरे मुझे लगा की मै अपने शरीर से अलग हो रहा हू..

धीरे धीरे मुझे अपना सारा शरीर ही अलग हो गया हो

ऐसा अनुभव हुआ..

जैसे की मैने कोई कपडा ओढ़ रखा था

जो धीरे धीरे हट रहा हो..

संन्यासी ने मेरे हाथ को खीचा

इसी के साथ मुझे जैसे एक विद्युत का ज़ोरदार झटका लगा

और मै अपने शरीर से अलग हो गया...

अब मै संन्यासी के सामने खड़ा हुआ था..

लेकिन जब मैने पीछे मुड के देखा तो

मेरी आँखे फटी की फटी रह गयी...

वहाँ पर मेरा अपना शरीर पड़ा हुआ था...*

----------


## shriram

*.....हवा मे एक फीट ऊपर उठे हुए,

शवासन लगे हुए....

मुझे विश्वास नही हो रहा था...

मै आगे बढ़ा और उसे हलके से स्पर्श किया...



संन्यासी ने कहा की यह तुम्हारा निश्चेत सूक्ष्म शरीर है....

मै कभी संन्यासी की और देखता

तो कभी अपने शरीर की ओर

और कभी मेरे निश्चेत पड़े हुए सूक्ष्म शरीर की ओर...

बड़ा ही अद्भुत द्रश्य था...

मेरे साथ आए सज्जन आगे बढ़ गए थे...

उनके पीछे सन्यासी भी बढ़ गए

और आखिर मे मै भी उनके पीछे बढ़ने लगा...

सन्यासी, और वे सज्जन उसी कमरे के दरवाज़े पर रुक गए


जिसमे संन्यासी का मूल शरीर पड़ा हुआ था...

जब मै कमरे के दरवाज़े पर पहूँचा तो

एक झटके के साथ ही दरवाज़ा अपने आप खुल गया...

और सामने ही अपनी मोहक मुस्कान के साथ

अपने आसन पर बैठी थी वह रूपसी योगिनी...

*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -14*




*लाल साडी मे सुसज्जित वह योगिनी का रूप और सौंदर्य गज़ब का था,

ऐसा लग रहा था मनो जैसे कोई अप्सरा ही आकर बैठ गयी हो सामने...

ओर उसके सौंदर्य की आभा हज़ार गुना बढ़ा रही थी

उसकी मनमोहक मुस्कान.

सज्जन और सन्याशी ने कमरे मे तुरंत ही प्रवेश किया

और साथ ही साथ मैने भी अंदर प्रवेश किया.

योगिनी ज़रा भी विचलित नही हुई

और हौले से उसने पहले सन्यासी को देखा

फिर साथ आए सज्जन को

और अंत मे मुझे..

जैसे ही उसकी नज़रे मुझसे मिली

मुझे लगा की धीरे धीरे जैसे मुझे मेरा बोध ही नही है,

जो भी है सो वही मात्र है...

जैसे उसकी नज़रे मुझे खींच के कही दूर ले जा रही है..*

----------


## shriram

*और तभी सज्जन की आवाज़ आई कि

संभालो अपने आप को

वह सम्मोहन प्रयोग कर रही है...

मैने अपने आपको तुरंत संयत किया..

योगिनी ये देख के हिंसक शेरनी की तरह तन गयी

और किसी विशेष मुद्रा बना कर उसने आँखे बांध कर ली...

सज्जन ने भी कुछ मंत्रोचार किया....

और तभी पूरे कमरे मे अंधकार छा गया...

कुछ भी सूझने की स्थिति मे नहीं था...

कुछ ही क्षणों मे एक प्रकाशपुंज फूटा

और सन्याशी का कारण शरीर एक झटके से खिंच के

स्थूल शरीर की और जा रहा था,

इसी के साथ सज्जन कमरे से बहार निकल गए...*

----------


## shriram

*
योगिनी ने अपनी आँखे खोल दी,

जैसे की संभावना थी,

उसका विचार सन्याशी पर तुरंत ही प्रहार करना था

जब वह अपने स्थूल शरीर मे प्रवेश कर ले...

योगिनी अपने आसान से उठी

और खड़ी हो कर के उसने अपना प्रयोग चालू किया...

लेकिन अब मेरी बारी थी ...

वही पर पड़े कुछ सरसों के दानो को उठाकर

मैने सदगुरुदेव निखिलेश्वरानंद को याद किया

और जैसा की सज्जन ने पहले ही मुझे कहा था

मैने भूतनाथ को स्मरण कर दिग्बन्धन किया,

योगिनी की यह पराजय हुई

और सन्याशी वापस अपने स्थूल शरीर मे आ गए थे...

वायुगमन के माध्यम से वे तुरंत ही उठे

और अद्रश्य हो गए...

मुझे भी जैसे कोई खिंच रहा हो ऐसा अनुभव हुआ...

हवा मे गज़ब की गति से मै

अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर तक पहूँचा

और उसमे प्रवेश किया...*

----------


## shriram

*उसके बाद क्या क्या हुआ ये भी एक अलग ही कहानी है,

लेकिन ये ज़रूर बताना चाहूँगा की क्या हुआ उस योगिनी का...

साधना खंडित होने से वह योगिनी को

अपने मृत्यु का वरन करना पड़ा,

जिसके बाद वह आत्मा मिली थी मुझे

लेकिन क्या सब कुछ खतम हो गया ?

नही.

उसकी आत्मा आज भी घूम रही है,

सूक्ष्म शरीर के साथ वह अभी भी गतिशील है

और बेताब है सन्याशी से बदला लेने के लिए...

काल के गर्भ मे आगे क्या होगा,

कुछ नही कहा जा सकता.

=====================================*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -15*



*एक लंबी सी सुरंग;

जिसमे चारो तरफ घोर काला रंग

लेकिन फिर भी उसमे से प्रकाश झर रहा था.

यूँ लग रहा था

जैसे वायु से बनी हुई है वह.

अजीब सा ही नज़ारा था

अपने आप मे.

उस ३०-४० फीट व्यास वाली सुरंग मे

पता नहीं कैसे पहुँच गया था मै .

जिसमे अपने आप मे

आश्चर्य चकित करने वाली गति से

जैसे हवा मे तैरते हुए आगे बढ़ता ही जा रहा था.

ज्यों -2 आगे बढ़ता जा रहा था,

प्रकाश भी उतना ही बढ़ता जा रहा था.

लौकिक भाषा मे कहे तो

करीब १५-२० मिनट की स्थिति रही होगी

उसी सुरंग के अंदर मे सफर की.

बहुत ही अद्भुत नज़ारा था

चारो तरफ वायु से निर्मित वह सुरंग

अपने आप ही जैसे घूम रही थी .

मेरी गति की तीव्रता और प्रकाश दोनों बढते ही चले गए.

लेकिन जैसे ही प्रकाश बढ़ता गया

वैसे अपने आप ही सुरंग दिखना बंद हो गयी

और फिर एक भयंकर तेज प्रकाश मेरे सामने था.*

----------


## shriram

*उस तीव्र प्रकाश को देखने की पूरी कोशिश की

लेकिन प्रकाश बढ़ता ही गया अपने आप मे.

और एक चरम सीमा के बाद

उस प्रकाश को देखना संभव नहीं हुआ अब मेरे लिए

और मेरी आँखे अपने आप ही बंद हो गयी.

जब आँखे खोली तो अपने आपको किसी पहाड़ पर पाया.

शाम घिर आई थी ,

और देखना थोडा मुश्किल हो गया था.

आस पास कुछ मिटटी के मकान और झोपडियां

पहाडो पर एक दूसरे से दूर दूर दिख रहे थे.

उसी झोपडियो मे से कुछ एक ने दिये जलाये हुए थे.

आगे बढ़ा तो थोड़े पत्थरो के बीच से एक रास्ता मिला.

ध्यान से देखने पर मुझे वो क्षेत्र कुछ परिचित सा लगा.

फिर से रहस्यों मे घिर ने लगा मेरा मन ...

लेकिन आगे बढ़ने पर काफी लोग और कुछ सन्याशीयों को बैठे पाया वहाँ पर .

यहाँ पर बिजली की कोई व्यवस्था नहीं थी .

बड़े बड़े पत्थरो के किनारे बैठे लोगो मे से

कुछ लोग मुझे देख सकते थे

और कुछ नहीं.*

----------


## shriram

*मुझे कुछ समझ में नहीं आया,

ये सूक्ष्म शरीर का अभ्यास था

लेकिन फिर ये कैसे देख सकते है.

आगे जाने के लिए रास्ता ज़रूर था

उसी कच्चे रास्ते पर कुछ कच्ची सीढियाँ सी दिख रही थी .

चारो तरफ जंगल से घिरी वह जगह अत्यंत ही मनोहर दिख रही थी.

फिर भी ऐसा लग रहा था की यह जगह कुछ परिचित सी है.

बस कुछ सीढियाँ ही आगे बढ़ा कि

अपने सामने जो द्रश्य देखा

वह देख कर मुझे विश्वास नहीं हुआ.

माँ कामाख्या का मंदिर.

लेकिन ना ही कोई गलियारा.

न ही कोई बिजली.

न ही वह फर्श

और कोई दिवार.

धूमिल सा प्रांगण

जिसके आस पास कुछ सन्यासी

और सन्यासिनी

तथा कुछ स्थानिक

या फिर पथिक थे.


ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है?

यह मंदिर तो मैने देखा है,

ये संभव ही नहीं है.

यहाँ पे बिजली है,

दुकाने है,

पक्के रास्ते है,

मकान भी है,

मदिर का प्रांगण,

सीढियाँ वगैरह

सब पक्का है

फिर ये मै क्या देख रहा हू.

पहचानने मे गलती नहीं हुई थी ,

१० फीट दुरी पर खड़ा था मै .


ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है कि

कुछ समय मे ही यह मंदिर

और ये जगह ऐसे बन गई जैसे की कभी....

*

----------


## shriram

*और उसी समय एक विद्युत झटका 

अपने आप मे मुझे खींच के ले गया उसी सुरंग मे

वही १५-२० मिनट और जब आँख खुली तो मन विस्मय से भर गया था.

कुछ सोचने समझने की शक्ति ही जैसे नहीं रही थी .


सूक्ष्म शरीर के अभ्यास मे एसी सुरंगों को देखना

तथा उसमे प्रवेश कर के यात्रा करना

ऐसा कभी मेने सुना भी नहीं था.

रहस्य अकबंध रहा.

फिर एक दिन सदगुरुदेव से ही पूछा कि क्या जो मैने देखा था

और जिस जगह मै गया था...


उन्होंने बीच मे ही रोक कर के कहा कि

वो माँ कामाख्या का मंदिर ही था.

मैने कहा की कामाख्या का मंदिर

और उसकी स्थिति तो अपने आप मे अलग है

और मैने वहा जा कर जो कुछ भी देखा

और अनुभव किया

वो भी अपने आप मे अलग है.

ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है?

उनके चेहरे पर एक रहस्यमय मुस्कान फ़ैल गई.

हो सकता है.

क्यों की तुम समय मे ६० साल पीछे चले गए थे...

मेरी आँखे फटी की फटी रह गई.*

----------


## shriram

*स्वाभाविक सी बात है मुझे सहसा विश्वास ही नहीं हुआ ,

इच्छा हुई की एक बार अपने आप को आईने मे देख लू

तुरंत के कही शरीर मे कोई तफावत तो नहीं आया

कहीं मेरा शरीर ६० साल...

मेरे मन मे उठ रहे विचारों को देख कर

स्वामीजी कुछ व्यंग और मधुर स्नेह से

मेरी तरफ देख के हसने लगे...

उन्होंने कहा की काल ज्ञान के सबंध मे

कई प्रकार की साधनाए निहित है

जिसके माध्यम से व्यक्ति काल को देख सकता है

चाहे वह भुत हो या भविष्य.

ये बिलकुल उस तरह है

जिस तरह आप किसी जगह की तस्वीरको देख रहे है .

लेकिन इससे भी आगे भी साधनाए है

जिसके माध्यम से व्यक्ति न सिर्फ काल को देख सकता है

बल्कि अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर से उस काल खंड मे उपस्थित भी हो सकता है.

ये कोई चित्र नहीं है,

ये अपने आप मे वास्तविक काल खंड है

जो की बराबर अपनी मूल जगह पर गतिशील है.

तुम्हारे योग तंत्र के अभ्यास के अंतर्गत

तुमने जाने अनजाने मे ही

उसी काल खंड मे प्रवेश कर लिया था

और इसी वजह से तुम उस काल खंड को

ना सिर्फ तुमने देखा

बल्कि उस काल खंड मे प्रत्यक्ष रूप से

गतिशील हो कर भाग भी लिया.*

----------


## shriram

*मैने कहा कि फिर तो इसका ये अर्थ है कि

किसी भी काल मे जा कर

हम वो हर घटना को प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव कर सकते है

जिसे हम करना चाहे.

लेकिन इसके सबंध मे तंत्र क्या कहता  है.

उन्होंने कहा की महाकाली


अपने आप मे काल की देवी है.

तथा देवी धूमावती विपरीत क्रम की देवी है.



अगर इन दोनों के बीज को सिद्ध कर

सम्मिलित मंत्र के रूप मे जाप कर लिया जाए

तो साधक के लिए ये स्थिति सहज ही संभव होने लगती है...

मैने पूछा की इसकी पूर्ण प्रक्रिया क्या है?...

(क्रमशः)*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -16*



*मेरी प्राथना को स्वीकार करते हुए

सदगुरुदेव ने पूरा विधान बताया कि

पहले व्यक्ति को माँ महाकाली के बीज मन्त्र -

क्रीं (क्रीन्ग) ( ‘Kreeng’ ) -

का सवालाख मंत्र का अनुष्ठान करना चाहिए

जिसे

किसी भी कृष्ण पक्ष की अष्टमी (8th dark night )

से किया जा सकता है*


*अपने सामने महाकाली का चित्र व् यन्त्र को स्थापित कर

पूर्ण नियम के साथ इस बीज का अनुष्ठान

एक हफ्ते मे कर ले.

जिसमे वस्त्र व् आसान काले रंग का हो

तथा माला काले हकीक की हो

इस अनुष्ठान के समाप्त होते ही*



*इसी प्रकार माँ धूमावती के बीज मन्त्र -

‘धूं’ (“Dhoom” )

का सवा लाख मंत्र जाप का अनुष्ठान हो.

इसमें भी वही माला का प्रयोग करे

जो माला महाकाली बीज मे प्रयोग हो गयी है.

जब यह अनुष्ठान समाप्त हो जाए


तब फिर से -

“ धूं क्रीं धूं” (“dhoom kreeng Dhoom” )


मन्त्र का सवा लाख मंत्र जाप का अनुष्ठान करने पर

साधक की यह स्थिति आ जाती है की

वह योग तंत्र के अभ्यास के माध्यम से

अपने वास्तविक काल खंड से अलग हो कर

सूक्ष्म रूप मे भूत काल मे उपस्थित हो सकता है*.

----------


## shriram

*इसके साथ ही साथ साधक को

यथा संभव कुण्डलिनी योग का भी

अभ्यास करते रहना चाहिए.

धीरे धीरे अभ्यास के माध्यम से

साधक फिर वास्तविक काल से

जितना भी संभव हो पीछे जा सकता है.*

----------


## shriram

*कुण्डलिनी योग का अभ्यास कैसे किया जाए ?*



*साधक को चाहिए कि वह शांत वातावरण मे बैठ कर

आँखे बंद कर अपनी कुण्डलिनी को देखने का प्रयत्न करे

और यह अनुभव करे कि

वह अपने शरीर की अनंत गहराई मे अंदर उतर रहा है.

इस वक्त साधक किसी भी प्रकार के चिंतन को

अपने मन मे ना रखे

धीरे धीरे अभ्यास करने पर

साधक को बाहरी आवाजे सुनाई देना बंद हो जाती है

और वह अपने शरीर की अनंत गहराई मे उतरता ही चला जाता है.

व्यक्ति को धीरे धीरे अपनी कुण्डलिनी साफ़ दिखने लग जाती है

( कुण्डलिनी का चित्र    )
जब वह पूर्ण रूप से अंदर उतर जाता है

तब वह मूलाधार चक्र पर स्थिर हो जाता है.



उसके बाद साधक अभ्यास को आगे बढ़ते हुए

ऊपर उठे और धीरे धीरे आतंरिक चक्रों को देखने का प्रयत्न करे.

इस प्रकार जब साधक आज्ञा चक्र को देखने मे समर्थ हो जाता है

( आज्ञा चक्र का चित्र   )
तब यह योग की पूर्णता को प्राप्त कर लेता है

तथा नाद योग की तरफ आगे बढ़ सकता है.*

----------


## shriram

*नाद योग क्या है?*



*ब्रम्हांड की संरचना मे जो मुख्य ध्वनि रही है

उस मूल ध्वनि को नाद कहा जाता है.

वह ध्वनियो मे मूल है

तथा वह सर्व जड़ चेतन मे निहित है.

वही नाद को ओम की ध्वनि कहा गया है.*



*हमारे शरीर मे नित्य वह ध्वनि गुंजरित रहती है.

उसी ध्वनि को आत्मसार कर

ब्रम्हांड से अपना संपर्क बनाने के लिए

जो योग है वही नाद योग है.

यु शरीर मे मुख्य नाद के अलावा

दो गौण नाद भी है.

साधक नाद की ध्वनि को प्राप्त कर लेता है तो

उस ध्वनि से निहित उर्जा का क्षय होने से बचता है

तथा वह उर्जा योग के माध्यम से संग्रहित होती रहती है.

इस तरह साधक अपने इष्ट को प्राप्त करने मे समर्थ हो जाता है.*

----------


## shriram

*तो क्या इन विविध योगो का काल से कोई सबंध है ?*



*योग तांत्रिक प्रक्रियाओ मे

इन विविध योग पद्धतियों का संयोग

तांत्रिक मंत्रो के साथ कराया जाता है

जिससे की इनका प्रभाव तीव्र तथा त्वरित हो.

जैसे की दोनों प्रक्रियाए

अपने आप मे पूर्ण योगिक प्रक्रियाए है

लेकिन अगर इनके साथ ही साथ

तांत्रिक मंत्रो का संयोग करा दिया जाए तो

साधक कम समय मे ही अपने लक्ष्य पर पहूँच सकता है.

तुम्हारी इच्छा इस प्रकार की प्रक्रियाओ की प्राप्त करने की है तो

आवाहन के माध्यम से

तुम्हे वह प्रक्रियाए प्राप्त हो जाएंगी

साथ ही साथ आवाहन से सबंधित

कई गोपनीय तथ्य भी तुम्हारे सामने साकार हो सकेंगे....*

----------


## shriram

*सदगुरुदेव निखिलेश्वरानंद जी के सानिध्य मे

योग तांत्रिक जटिल व् गोपनीय रहस्यों से

पर्दा उठाता ही जा रहा था .

अब इंतज़ार था रात्रि काल का.

आवाहन के माध्यम से मुझे

उन गोपनीय प्रक्रियाओ को प्राप्त करना था.

वस्तुतः ये प्रक्रियाए सदगुरुदेव खुद भी दे सकते थे,



लेकिन इसके पीछे उनका क्या चिंतन रहा होगा

कुछ पता नहीं.

यु भी उनका ये स्वभाव ही रहा है कि



वे कभी कभी अपने शिष्यों के पास

या अन्य सिद्धो के पास

ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए अपने शिष्यों को भेजते ही रहे है,

इसके पीछे क्या चिंतन होगा


कुछ कहना मेरे सामर्थ्य के बाहर की बात है.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -17*



*सदगुरुदेव निखिलेश्वरानंद जी के सानिध्य मे

योग तांत्रिक जटिल व् गोपनीय रहस्यों से

पर्दा उठाता ही जा रहा था .

अब इंतज़ार था रात्रि काल का.

आवाहन के माध्यम से मुझे

उन गोपनीय प्रक्रियाओ को प्राप्त करना था.

वस्तुतः ये प्रक्रियाए सदगुरुदेव खुद भी दे सकते थे,

लेकिन इसके पीछे उनका क्या चिंतन रहा होगा

कुछ पता नहीं.

यु भी उनका ये स्वभाव ही रहा है कि

वे कभी कभी अपने शिष्यों के पास

या अन्य सिद्धो के पास

ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए अपने शिष्यों को भेजते ही रहे है,

इसके पीछे क्या चिंतन होगा


कुछ कहना मेरे सामर्थ्य के बाहर की बात है.
*

----------


## shriram

*शाम का समय

और मेरे द्वारा शुरू हुई आवाहन की गुढ़तम प्रक्रिया मे से एक प्रक्रिया ;

सूक्ष्मजगत मे प्रवेश.

शुभ्र प्रकाश के मध्य

कई दिव्यात्मायें



अपने आप मे ही लीन.

तभी किसी तरफ से एक दिव्यात्मा

मेरे पास आ गए,

कौन थे वह कुछ ज्ञात नहीं.

उन्होंने सीधे ही कहा कि एक प्रक्रिया तो मे तुम्हे दे रहा हू

लेकिन इसके पूर्ण नियमों का पालन करना आवश्यक है.

मुझे आश्चर्य नहीं हुआ कि

उन्हें मेरे बारे मे सब कुछ कैसे मालूम हो गया |

क्यों की इन सिद्धात्माओं तथा दिव्यात्माओं के लिए

कोई भी चीज़ असंभव नहीं है*

----------


## shriram

*इसका मै कई बार अनुभव कर चूका था.

फिर भी मैने कहा कि यह प्रक्रिया किस सबंध मे है.

तब उन्होंने कहा कि कुण्डलिनी योग मे

इस मंत्र का प्रयोग करने पर

शरीर अपने आप ही नीचे स्थिर हो जाता है

तथा उर्ध्व गति त्वरित हो जाती है.

इसी प्रक्रिया के माध्यम से

मनुष्य अपनी आत्मा से सूक्ष्म लोको की यात्रा भी कर सकता है.

लेकिन साधक को चाहिए कि

वह इस मंत्र का जाप कुण्डलिनी योग के कुछ दिनोंके

अभ्यास करने के बाद ही करे.

साथ ही साथ इस मंत्र का जाप

अभ्यास के साथ ही होना चाहिए.

जो मंत्र उन्होंने बताया था

वह भगवान श्री कृष्ण से सबंधित था

जो की इस प्रकार से है:*

*ओम कृष्ण रुपस्ये क्लीं सर्व सर्वाय फट्

Om Krishna rupasye kleem sarv sarvaay phat*

----------


## shriram

*कुण्डलिनी योग के मध्य

इस मंत्र का अभ्यास करने पर

साधक कुछ ही दिनों मे मूलाधार पर

स्थिर होने लगता है

और बाद मे उसकी गति उर्ध्व होने लगती है.

साधक को ज्ञान मुद्रा मे

इसका जाप करना चाहिए

तथा वस्त्र सफ़ेद पहनना चाहिए.

इस मंत्र का उच्चारण नहीं किया जाता

इसे आतंरिक रूप से जपना होता है.

साधक के लिए यह विशेष नियम है

कि यह मंत्र कम से कम ३ साल तक

वो किसी को नहीं बताये.*

----------


## shriram

*क्या नाद योग से सबंधित भी कोई प्रक्रिया है ?

नाद योग तथा उसकी योग तांत्रिक प्रक्रियाओ मे बहुत ही तफावत है.

इससे सबंधित २ प्रक्रियाए है.

पहला मंत्र जो है वह है - सोऽहं


मेने कहा की आगे?

उन्होंने हस्ते हुए कहा कि यही मंत्र है.

ये २ बीज है

जिसमे शिव तथा शक्ति का समन्वय है.

आज बीज मंत्रो के बारे मे साधक रूचि नहीं लेते

लेकिन ये सामान्य सी बात है कि

कितना भी बड़ा मंत्र हो

लेकिन ज्यादातर मंत्रो मे बीज होंगे ही.

अगर साधक बीज मंत्रो को ही ठीक से साध ले तो

किसी भी सिद्धि को प्राप्त करना

एक सामान्य सी बात हो जाएगी.*





*==================================================  ============================*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -18*



*
दिव्यात्मा के द्वारा जैसे कहा गया था कि

सोऽहं

अपने आपमें एक अत्यधिक विशेष मंत्र है.

योगियो का मत रहा है कि

१२ प्रकार की विशेष सिद्धियो को प्राप्त करने के लिए

यह एक मंत्र ही काफी है.

इस मंत्र के भी कई उपभेद है.

योग तंत्र मे यह मंत्र अपने आप मे

अत्यधिक महत्वपूर्ण माना जाता है.

यु तो यह अजपा मंत्र है

जिसका उच्चारण किसी भी वक़्त किया जा सकता है

लेकिन इस मंत्र विशेष की

आवाहन की प्रक्रिया मे

सूक्ष्म जगत मे प्रवेश के लिए

एक अत्यधिक महत्वपूर्ण प्रक्रिया है.*

----------


## shriram

*प्राणायाम के मुख्य प्रकारों मे एक है

अनुलोम विलोम.

इस प्रक्रिया से पहले कुछ ज़रुरी बाते है.

हकीकत मे यौगिक प्रक्रियाओ के बारे मे

आज जो धारणा फ़ैल गयी है

वह यथा योग्य सही नहीं कही जा सकती.

योग कोई शारीरिक व्यायाम मात्र नहीं है,

योग का अर्थ अत्यधिक संकीर्ण कर दिया गया है.

कुछ एक उलटे सीधे हाथ पैर मोड़ माण कर

शरीर की लचक को बनाना

यह आज के युग मे योग की धारणा बनी हुई है.

योग आसन तो एक प्रकार के योग

जिसका नाम अष्टांग योग है

उसके ८ मुख्य पक्षों मे से एक है.*

----------


## shriram

*वस्तुतः यह मात्र शारीरिक रूप से सक्षम बनने का विज्ञान नहीं है

अपितु आध्यात्मिक जगत मे

स्व प्राप्ति का मार्ग है.

इसी प्रकार से प्राणायाम मे भी

कई प्रकार की गलत धारणाये

समाज मे फ़ैल गयी है.

प्राणायाम से सबंधित एक सामान्य नियम है कि

बाहर से शुद्ध वायु को अंदर खिंच कर

प्राणायाम उसे उर्जा के रूप मे

शरीर को प्रदान करता है

और दूषित वायु को शरीर से बाहर करता है .

आज कल के शहरी वातावरण मे

जो वायु होती है

उसकी अशुद्धता के बारे मे हर कोई जनता है.

भला उस वायु को अंदर खिंच कर

शरीर को कितना फायदा होगा या कितना नुकशान ?

यह जरुर ध्यान रखना चाहिए |*

----------


## shriram

*प्राणायाम शुद्ध वातावरण मे ही किया जाए

यह अत्यधिक ज़रुरी है.

साथ ही साथ प्राणायाम का सबंध चक्रों से है

इस लिए बिना पूरी जानकारी लिए

इसे करना फायदा नहीं नुकशान कर सकता है.

अनुलोम विलोम के सबंध मे बात आगे बढ़ाते है.

इस प्राणायाम के ५ भेद है.

अनुलोम विलोम प्राणायाम की

इस योग तांत्रिक प्रक्रिया मे

महत्वपूर्ण चिंतन यह है कि

साँस मे ली गयी वायु फेफडो मे ना भर के

उसे मणिपुर चक्र यानी के नाभि तक लाया जाए

Manipura Chakra
तथा उसे सिर्फ उतनी देर तक ही रोका जाए


जब तक वह अपने आप रुके,

किसी भी प्रकार की जोर ज़बरदस्ती ना की जाए.


प्राणायाम मात्र खाली पेट ही किया जाना चाहिए.

प्राणायाम के लिए ब्रम्ह मुहूर्त सबसे उपयुक्त समय है.*

----------


## shriram

*बरगद तथा पीपल के पेड के नीचे

दिन मे प्राणायाम करना अच्छा है.


बिल्व के वृक्ष के नीचे

दिन के अंतिम प्रहर मे

सूर्यास्त से पहले प्राणायाम करना अच्छा है.


किसी भी वृक्ष के नीचे या नजदीक बैठ कर

रात्री काल मे प्राणायाम की प्रक्रिया नहीं करनी चाहिए.

प्राणायाम मे मुख्य 3 चरण है

पूरक – वायु को शरीर के अंदर लेना

कुम्भक – वायु को शरीर मे स्थिर करना या रोकना

रेचक (rechak ) – वायु को शरीर से बहार निकलना*

----------


## shriram

*योग तांत्रिक प्रक्रियाओ मे

प्राणायाम को सगर्भयाम

या सगर्भप्राणायाम कहा जाता है

जिसका अर्थ है कि प्राणायाम की प्रक्रिया को

मंत्रो के साथ करना.

मंत्र की उर्जा का

वायु के माध्यम से

पूरे शरीर मे संचरण करना.*

----------


## shriram

*सोऽहं - बीज शिव तथा शक्ति से निहित है.

इस लिए यह प्रक्रिया अपनाने पर

साधक अपने आप ही

कई प्रकार के ज्ञान को

स्वतः प्राप्त करने लगता है.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -19*




*जैसा की कहा गया है अनुलोम विलोम के ५ भेद है. पूरक और रेचक की प्रक्रिया तथा दोनों नथुनों से यह भेद का अस्तित्व है.

१ ) दाहिने नथुने से पूरक तथा बाएँ नथुने से रेचक

२ ) दाहिने नथुने से पूरक तथा उसी नथुने से रेचक

३ ) बाएँ नथुने से पूरक तथा दाहिने नथुने से रेचक

४ ) बाएँ नथुने से पूरक तथा उसी नथुने से रेचक

५ ) दोनों नथुनों से पूरक तथा रेचक की प्रक्रिया*

----------


## shriram

*प्रथम चार प्रक्रिया मे

जब एक नथुने से पूरक करा जाए

तब दूसरी तरफ के नथुने को

अंगूठे से दबा दिया जाए

उसके बाद कुम्भक कर के

रेचक के समय भी

दूसरी तरफ के नथुने को

अंगूठे से दबा दिया जाए.*

----------


## shriram

*जब भी पूरक करे

तब  ‘सो’  का मन ही मन जाप करे,

जितना साँस को खींचने का समय होता है,

मंत्र का लय भी उतना ही लंबा रखे.

कुम्भक के समय

जितना भी संभव हो आज्ञा चक्र पर


आज्ञा चक्र का चित्र 



आतंरिक रूप से ध्यान देते हुए
सोऽहं मंत्र का जाप करे.

रेचक करते समय सिर्फ ‘हं’ बीज का जाप करे.*

----------


## shriram

*

इस तरह इस प्राणायाम के ५ प्रकार को

१०-१० बार करे.

यह प्रक्रिया २१ दिन तक

नियमित रूप से करने पर





आज्ञा चक्र पर एक पीला प्रकाश दिखाई देता है.



इस प्रकाश मे अंदर उतरने पर

सूक्ष्म जगत मे प्रवेश प्राप्त किया जा सकता है.

इसके साथ ही साथ साधक को

सोऽहं बीज का जितना भी

यथा संभव हो जाप करते रहना चाहिए.*

----------


## shriram

*यह नाद की योग तांत्रिक प्रक्रिया का

प्रथम चरण है.

इसी के दूसरे चरण के लिए

जो बीज मंत्र का जाप किया जाता है वह है

‘हंसः’

यह बीज भी अपने आप मे

एक अत्यधिक महत्वपूर्ण बीज है.

जिसका उपयोग भी इसी प्राणायाम के साथ होता है.

जब व्यक्ति सूक्ष्म जगत मे प्रवेश कर ले

उसके बाद उसे

इस दूसरे चरण की प्रक्रिया को अपनाना चाहिए.*

----------


## shriram

*इस प्रक्रिया को अपनाने पर

साधक का चित पूर्ण रूप से निर्मल हो जाता है.

साथ ही साथ ह्रदय चक्र के

चेतन होने से साधक

अपने आप मे अत्यधिक क्षमतावान बन जाता है.

किसी भी स्थान पर हो रही घटना को जानना

उसके लिए संभव हो जाता है.

ध्यान की स्थिति साधक के लिए सहज हो जाती है.*

----------


## shriram

*इस प्रक्रिया मे

साधक को प्रथम प्रक्रिया की तरह ही

जाप करना है,

जब पूरक किया जाए

तब   ‘हं’   बीज का जाप करना है,




जब कुम्भक करे तो

 ‘हंसः’ 

बीज का जाप करना है

तथा जब रेचक करे तब

 ‘ सः ’ 

बीज का जाप करना है.



साथ ही साथ यथा संभव जितना भी हो सके

इस मंत्र का जाप करते रहना चाहिए.

इस प्रकार अनुलोम विलोम की

पांचो प्रक्रियाओ को २०-२० बार करना चाहिए.

यह २१ दिन का दूसरा चरण है.*

----------


## shriram

*इसके बाद इस प्रक्रिया का तीसरा चरण आता है.


दिव्यात्मा ने जब इस प्रक्रिया का मंत्र

मुझे बताया

तब मै हक्काबक्का सा रह गया,

एक बारगी तो जैसे विश्वास ही नहीं आया.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -20*



*नाद सबंधित प्रथम प्रक्रिया के

दो चरण के बारे मे

पिछले लेखो मे हमने चर्चा की है.

इसी प्रक्रिया का अंतिम

और अत्यधिक महत्वपूर्ण चरण है

इसका तृतीय चरण.

दिव्यात्मा से जब इस तृतीय चरण पर

चर्चा चली तो उन्होंने कहा कि

ये चरण के बाद

साधक अपने आतंरिक ब्रम्हांड के माध्यम से

लोक लोकान्तरो की यात्रा कर सकता है.

वहाँ  की रीत भात से परिचित हो सकता है


तथा वहां के  निवासियों से वार्तालाप कर सकता है.

साथ ही साथ

उनसे साधनात्मक ज्ञान भी

प्राप्त कर सकता है.



साधक के लिए ये एक अत्यधिक महत्वपूर्ण पड़ाव है

जहा से आध्यात्म के क्षेत्र मे

उसकी प्रगति अपने आपमें ऐतिहासिक हो सकती है.*

----------


## shriram

*मैने इस से सबंधित विवरण जानने की इच्छा प्रकट की

तब उन्होंने कहा कि

पहले दो चरणों की तरह

यह प्रक्रिया भी २१ दिन मे पूरी होती है,



इस प्रक्रिया मे साधक को

सुबह एवं शाम दोनों समय

एक मंत्र का स्फटिक माला से

जाप करना रहता है,

वस्त्र सफ़ेद रहे

तथा दिशा उत्तर.

आसन भी सफ़ेद ही हो.

साधक प्रथम सदगुरु का पूजन करे

प्रत्यक्ष या फिर प्रतीक पर (फोटो / यन्त्र).

इसके बाद साधक को

निम्न मंत्र की २१ माला

जाप सुबह

तथा २१ माला रात्रि मे करे.*

----------


## shriram

*
अगर साधक के लिए संभव हो तो

उसे दोपहर मे भी

२१ माला जाप करना चाहिए.

यु दिन मे ३ बार/

दो बार सुबह ६ बजे के बाद,

अगर दोपहर मे साधक जाप करे तो

१२ बजे के बाद

तथा रात्रि मे ९ बजे के बाद

जाप करे.



इस साधना मे साधक को

अपनी आँखे बंद कर

ह्रदय पर ध्यान केंद्रित करते हुए

मंत्र जाप करना है.

मंत्र है-


“ॐ   सोऽहं  हंसः   स्वाहा”

(“Om  Soham  Hansah   Swaha”)*

----------


## shriram

*मेरे आश्चर्य का कोई पार नहीं रहा अब .

ये मंत्र तो मैने कई बार सुना है .

सदगुरुदेव ने शिविरों मे

तथा लेखो मे इस मंत्र को २-३ बार दिया है.

लेकिन हर बार की तरह

उनसे प्रदत मंत्रो को सामान्य

समझ कर हमने लाभ नहीं उठाया .

आज जब इन दिव्यात्मा से

इस सबंध मे पता चला तो

एकबारगी ही भावविभोर हो गई अंतर आत्मा .



सदगुरुदेव ने सच मे ही

हीरक खंड हमारे सामने बिखेरे थे

लेकिन हम उसे सिर्फ

कंकड पत्थर मान कर ही....*

----------


## shriram

*कुछ कहा नहीं गया अब मुझसे.

रात्री काल मे छत पर लेटा हुआ

सितारों को देख रहा था,

लग रहा था जैसे

सदगुरुदेव मुस्कुरा रहे है.

ये कोई प्रथम बार की घटना नहीं थी  ,

इससे पहले भी

एक बार मै ऐसी  ही कुछ गलती कर चूका था.

सदगुरुदेव का साहित्य ठीक है

अपनी जगह

लेकिन मुझे तो अज्ञात मंत्रो को जानना है;

कुछ ऐसी  ही सोच कर इधर उधर भटकता रहता था.

एक सिद्ध तांत्रिक से परिचय हुआ.*



*उन्होंने कहा की

तुम्हारे इष्ट को

प्रत्यक्ष कर दिखा दू अभी.

रात्री काल मे ऐसा

उन्होंने कर के भी दिखाया.

अभिभूत हो गया मै 

अपने उस अनुभव से.

उनसे कहा कि

आपने यह कैसे किया,

तब उनकी तरफ से जवाब आया कि

तंत्र के क्षेत्र मे ज्ञान ऐसे ही नहीं मिलता,

जब अपनी योग्यता सिद्ध कर

मेरा विश्वास जीत लोगे

तब बताऊंगा*

----------


## shriram

*तब बताऊंगा

वो एक मंत्र

जिससे मैने ये मुकाम पाया है.

और पुरे डेढ़ साल तक

कष्ट पीड़ा को सहते हुए

उनका विश्वास जीता.

और एक दिन वह आया

जब उन्होंने मुझे मंत्र दिया

लेकिन विषाद  सा फ़ैल गया अपने अंदर.

ऐसा लगा

जैसे एक साथ हजारो सांप

मुझे अभी डस ले

और मै  मर जाऊ.

जिस मंत्र से

उन्होंने इतनी सिद्धता पायी थी 

और जो मुझे उन्होंने कृपा कर

प्रदान किया था

वह त्रिबीज मंत्र था

जो की सदगुरुदेव

कम से कम १००० बार

अपने शिष्यों के मध्य दे चुके है.*

----------


## shriram

*और मैने भी

वह मंत्र कई बार सुना था.

ग्लानी भाव भर आया कि

मैने अपने सदगुरुदेव के द्वारा

दी गई साधनाओ का महत्व

कभी समझा ही नहीं.

उनको एक एक मंत्र प्राप्त करने के लिए

कितना कष्ट हुआ होगा

और वह मंत्र हमारे बीच.....*



*आँखों से आंसू निकलने लगे,

फिर से उन सितारों को देखने लगा.

आकाश मे उनका चेहरा

जैसे अभी भी साफ़ साफ़ नज़र आ रहा था,

मुस्कुराते हुए.

सायद इसी लिए

उन्होंने मुझे कहा था कि

आवाहन से इन प्रक्रियाओ को प्राप्त करो,

आवाहन तथा साधना से सबंधित कई रहस्य से पर्दा उठ जाएगा ....*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -21*



*अब तक नाद से सबंधित

प्रथम प्रक्रिया के

तीनों चरणों के बारे मे हमने जाना.

अब नाद से सबंधित ही

दूसरी प्रक्रिया

जिसका मुख्य आधार है 

‘गुंजरण’.

इस प्रक्रिया के बारे मे

सदगुरुदेव ने कई बार बताया है की

यह प्रक्रिया

साधक अगर सही रूप से

सम्प्पन करे तो

साधक कुछ ही दिनों मे

ध्यानावस्था को प्राप्त कर सकता है.

वस्तुतः

गुंजरण

और नाद मे

एक अत्यधिक गहरा सबंध है.

नाद आतंरिक रूप से निरंतर गतिशील ध्वनि है

जिसे बाह्य रूप से हम अपने अंदर सुन सकते है.*

----------


## shriram

*अब तक नाद से सबंधित

प्रथम प्रक्रिया के

तीनों चरणों के बारे मे

हमने जाना.

अब नाद से सबंधित ही

दूसरी प्रक्रिया

जिसका मुख्य आधार है 

‘गुंजरण’.

इस प्रक्रिया के बारे मे सदगुरुदेव ने

कई बार बताया है की

यह प्रक्रिया साधक अगर सही रूप से सम्प्पन करे तो

साधक कुछ ही दिनों मे

ध्यानावस्था को प्राप्त कर सकता है.

वस्तुतः गुंजरण और नाद मे

एक अत्यधिक गहरा सबंध है.

नाद आतंरिक रूप से निरंतर गतिशील ध्वनि है

जिसे बाह्य रूप से

हम अपने अंदर सुन सकते है.*

----------


## shriram

*हमारी गतिशीलता पर

नाद का बहुत ही प्रभाव रहता है.

अगर उस नाद को तीव्र बनाना है तो

बाह्य रूप से उसे विशेष ध्वनि के माध्यम से

उन ध्वनि तरंगों को आघात किया जाता है

जिससे उनकी तीव्रता बढ़ जाती है.

नाद का मुख्य सबंध ह्रदय से रहता है

वहा से आगे वह उर्जा को पहूँचाना कठिन है

इस लिए साधको के मध्य गुंजरन प्रक्रिया है

जिससे वह उर्जा मस्तिस्क तक पहूँचे.*

----------


## shriram

*मस्तिस्क पर वह उर्जा सीधे आघात नहीं करती

वरन हमारे ज्ञान तंतुओ की शिथिलता को दूर कर के

उन्हें उर्जा प्रदान करती है.



इस प्रक्रिया से व्यक्ति की ज्ञान शक्ति मे

तीव्रता आना स्वाभाविक है

और व्यक्ति कुछ दिनों तक

नियमित अभ्यास करता रहे तो

वह सहज ध्यान अवस्था को प्राप्त कर सकता है.

और ध्यानावस्था के बाद भी

नियमित अभ्यास से

वह मुख्य नाद को सहज ही सुन सकता है.*

----------


## shriram

*इस प्रक्रिया को करने से पहले

साधक के लिए अत्यधिक ज़रुरी है कि

वह नाडी शोधन करे.

इसके लिए

अनुलोम विलोम के पांचो प्रकार को

‘ह्रीं’(“Hreem”. )

बीज मंत्र के साथ करे.



इस प्रकार की प्रक्रियाए

पूर्व लेखो मे बता दी गयी है.

इस शोधन के बाद

साधक आँखे बंद कर

लंबी साँस खिंच कर

‘ॐ’  (‘Om’.)



का उच्चारण करे.

तीन बार के उच्चारण के बाद

साधक गुंजरन प्रक्रिया को शुरू करे.*

----------


## shriram

*इस प्रकार यह प्रक्रिया १५ मिनिट तक करे,

उसके बाद

‘हूं’(“Hoom”)

का गुंजरण करे.

यह प्रक्रिया भी १५ मिनिट तक हो.

उसके बाद साधक

‘ॐ हूं’  (“Om Hoom”)

बीज की २१ माला जप

आँखे बंद  कर के

स्फटिक माला से करे.

यह प्रक्रिया

सुबह या शाम के समय

की जा सकती है.

लेकिन पुरे दिन मे इसे एक बार ही करे.

यह क्रम ११ दिन तक रहे तो उत्तम है.

जिसके बाद साधक को

इस प्रक्रिया के दूसरे चरण की तरफ

जाना चाहिए.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -22*



*शरीर के मुख्य १० द्वार है

जहा से वायु निकल जाती है.

यु तो सूक्ष्म रूप से

हमारे शरीर के सभी रोम छिद्र मे से

वायु निकल सकती है.

परन्तु मुख्य रूप से

१० द्वार से यह निकल जाती है.

वे द्वार है

२ कान,

२ आँख,

२ नथुने,

मुख,

गुदा,

लिंग

तथा नाभि.

योग मार्ग मे

तथा योग तंत्र मे

प्राणायाम को

अत्यधिक महत्व दिया गया है.*

----------


## shriram

*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra* 

*प्राणायाम का एक सामान्य अर्थ

प्राणों को रोकना होता है.

अर्थात प्राणों पर आधिपत्य स्थापित करना.

और योग तंत्र मे

वायु को भी प्राण कहा गया है.

एक सामान्य योग सिद्धांत से

साँसों की गति जितनी रोकी जा सकती है,

उतनी ही आयु का विकास किया जा सकता है.

नाभि केंद्र स्थान है

जहा पर नाडियो का गुच्छा होता है,*


*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra*

----------


## shriram

*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra* 
*यु यह स्थान मणिपुर चक्र का भी है.

जठराग्नि भी यही पर स्थिर है.

पुरे शरीर मे अग्नि इस स्थान से उत्तपन की जा सकती है.

अग्नि अर्थात ऊष्मा.*




*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra*

----------


## shriram

*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra* 

*योग सिद्धांत मे वीर्य

अर्थात जीव तत्व को बचाव कर

उसे अपने घन स्वरुप से

प्रवाहित तथा उसके बाद

उसे वायु स्वरुप मे

परावर्तित करने का विधान है.

वायु को जब ऊष्मा मिलती है तो

वह ऊपर उठता है.

यु इस जीव द्रव्य को वायुवान बना कर

उसे पुरे शरीर मे प्रसारित किया जा सकता है.

यह कार्य मणिपुर चक्र के माध्यम से संभव है.*




*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra*

----------


## shriram

*नाद से सबंधित

दूसरी प्रक्रिया के पहले चरण मे

गुंजरण की प्रक्रिया मे

७ द्वारों को बंद किया जाता है.

अब आगे की प्रक्रिया मे हमें

बाकी बचे २ और द्वारों को बंद करना है.

जो की गुदा तथा लिंग है.



इसके लिए साधक

अपने दाहिने पैर की एडी

पर गुदा द्वार को स्थिर कर के बैठ जाए

तथा बाए पैर की एडी से

अपने लिंग स्थान के द्वार को दबा दे.

अब शरीर मे जो भी उर्जा होगी

वह नाभि द्वार से बाहर जाने की कोशिश करेगी

लेकिन अग्नि कुंड होने के कारण

वह सहज संभव नहीं है.

इस लिए वह वायु उर्जा मणिपुर चक्र के

आस पास ही घुमती रहती है.*

----------


## shriram

*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra* 

*यु मणिपुर चक्र

अत्यधिक तीव्रता से गतिशील हो जाता है.

सदगुरुदेव ने एक बार बताया था कि

अगर साधक यह प्रक्रिया

बिना गुंजरण तोड़े 

२० मिनिट तक कर लेता है तो

वह शून्य मे आसान लगा सकता है.*



*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra* 

*क्यों की जो भी वायु होगी

वह गुंजरण के माध्यम से

मणिपुर चक्र पर केंद्रित होगी

और अग्नि कुंड के कारण

वह वायु के कण धीरे धीरे फैलने लगते है.

इस प्रकार से वह वायु

शरीर से बाहर निकलने का प्रयत्न करेगी

लेकिन जब शरीर के द्वार बंद रहने से

यह संभव नहीं होता तो

वह ऊपर दिशा मे गति करने लगती है.

इस लिए जब वह ऊपर उठेगी

तब अपने साथ ही साथ पूरे शरीर को भी उठा लेती है.*



*The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra*

----------


## shriram

[B]_The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra_ 
*यु यह क्रिया पेचीदा है

तथा साधक मे धैर्य होना ज़रुरी है.

पढ़ने मे यह जितनी आसान लगती है,

उससे कई कई गुना यह श्रम साध्य है.*



[B]_The Manipura (solar plexus). Third chakra_ 



*यहाँ हम नाद के सबंध मे चर्चा कर रहे है.

जब व्यक्ति इस प्रक्रिया को अपनाता है

तब उसकी अन्तश्चेतना जागृत हो जाती है.

तथा गुंजरण प्रक्रिया की समाप्ति पर

उसकी धारणा स्थिति बन जाती है,

इस स्थिति मे वह अपने शरीर की

गहराई मे उतर सकता है

तथा अनहद नाद को

सुनने मे समर्थ हो जाता है.*


==================================================  ==================================================  =

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -23*



*जब इन दुर्लभ प्रक्रियाओ को अपनाया


तब जाना की वास्तव मे ही

योग तंत्र की इन सामान्य सी दिखने वाली

प्रक्रियाओ मे कितनी तीव्रता है

और साधक अगर नियमित अभ्यास जारी रखे तो

कुछ ही दिनों मे अपने अभीष्ट को प्राप्त कर लेता है.*



*प्राणायाम मे अनुलोम विलोम से सबंधित

विशेष प्रक्रियाओ के बारे मे हमने जाना.

वस्तुतः साधक को तुरंत ही

इन प्रक्रियाओ मे उलझ नहीं जाना चाहिए.

एक निश्चित समयकाल तक

इसे नियमित रूप से करते हुए

धीरे धीरे अभ्यास को बढ़ाना चाहिए.*

----------


## shriram

*इन प्रक्रियाओ को अपनाते समय

किसी भी प्रकार की जोर

ज़बरदस्ती नहीं करनी चाहिए

या फिर अपने हिसाब से

प्रक्रियाओ मे परिवर्तन

बिलकुल नहीं करना चाहिए.*


*ये प्रक्रियाए सीधे ही

चक्रों तथा कुण्डलिनी से

सबंध रखता है.

एक मामूली सी गलती भी

कुण्डलिनी का वेग बदल सकती है

तथा साधक को अत्यधिक

से अत्यधिक नुकशान हो सकता है.*

----------


## shriram

* Root Chakra (Muladhara)First chakra* 

*अभ्यास को सावधानी पूर्वक

करना ही हितकारक है.

साधक के लिए ये भी

उत्तम रहता है कि

वह कुछ दिन तक

मूलाधार मे सुषुप्त कुण्डलिनी को

जागृत करने की प्रक्रिया करे,*


* Root Chakra (Muladhara)First chakra* 



*जिससे की अचानक जागरण के वक्त

एक साथ जो उर्जा का

संचार हो सकता है

उससे संभवित नुकसानों

से बचा जा सके.*

----------


## shriram

*कुण्डलिनी जागरण के लिए

साधक को सर्व प्रथम

अनुलोम विलोम को

सोऽहं

बीज के साथ पांचो प्रकार से कर लेना चाहिए

जिसकी विधि पहले ही स्पष्ट की जा चुकी है

यह उर्जा का संचार तथा शरीर शुद्धि के लिए महत्वपूर्ण है.*

*
इसके बाद साधक को

भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम का

अभ्यास करना चाहिए.

भस्त्रिका करने पर

उसके मूल लाभ ना मिलने का

एक मुख्य कारण यह है की

जब व्यक्ति साँस के माध्यम से

वायु खींचता है तब वह पेट तक ही

पहूँच कर वापस आ जाती है.*



*जब की भस्त्रिका के लिए

जिस वायु को अंदर खिंचा जाता है

उसे मूलाधार तक

यानी के शरीर मे गुदा मार्ग तक

पहूँचाना चाहिए.*

----------


## shriram

*अब उसके वेग के ऊपर बात करे तो

साँस को जितनी जोर से खिंच सकते है

खींचना चाहिए

तथा उसे उतने ही वेग से

बाहर निकालना चाहिए.



रीड की हड्डी को सीधी कर के

बैठने पर और कुछ दिन

अभ्यास करने पर साधक

उस वायु को सीधा

मूलाधार पर आघात करने

मे सक्षम हो जाता है.*



* All Images --  Root Chakra (Muladhara)First chakra*

----------


## shriram

*साधक ने आगे की प्रक्रियाओ का
ठीक से अभ्यास किया होगा तो यह सहज ही है.

इस प्रक्रिया के बारे मे

सदगुरुदेव ने कहा है की

अगर साधक इस प्रकार से ५ मिनिट

अभ्यास कर ले (मतलब की २०० बार)

तो २१ दिन मे उसकी कुण्डलिनी

जागरण की प्रक्रिया शुरू हो जाती है

तथा मूलाधार पूर्ण रूप से जागृत हो जाता है.*

* All Images - Root Chakra (Muladhara – Kundlini )First chakra*

----------


## shriram

*कल्पना कर सकते है की रोज

मात्र ५ मिनिट का ही अभ्यास

और कुण्डलिनी जागरण संभव हो जाता है.



अगर आगे साधक अपना अभ्यास जारी रखे

तो वह अंदर ली गयी साँस को

निश्चित चक्र पर आघात करने मे भी

सक्षम हो सकता है

और इसके बाद साधक

सिर्फ इस एक प्रक्रिया के माध्यम से

रोज ५ मिनट अभ्यास करे

तो भी सभी चक्रों को जागृत कर सकता है.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -24*



*वास्तव में हर एक रहस्य को

जानने से पहले हम अपने ज्ञान को

पूर्ण समझ लेते है

लेकिन वस्तुतः ज्ञान तो अनंत है,

सीमाओ से परे है*



*और जिसको ज्ञान की ललक हो

वह हमेशा यह स्वीकार कर के ही चलता है कि

हर एक ज्ञान के अंत पर

एक नया ज्ञान आपको

आलिंगन बद्ध करने के लिए खड़ा हुआ है.

लेकिन कई बार ऐसा भी होता है कि

ज्ञान प्राप्ति का अनुभव तृप्ति देता ही है

लेकिन ज्ञान प्राप्ति का मार्ग

और प्रक्रिया मन को पुलकित कर देती है.*

----------


## shriram

*ज्ञान प्राप्ति में जो अनुभव हुए होते है

वह जो मूल लक्ष्य ज्ञान है

उसके साथ कई और ज्ञान जोड़ देती है.

वैसे भी साधना क्षेत्र में

व्यक्ति को हर क्षण नूतन ज्ञान की प्राप्ति होती ही है

कई बार उस सूक्ष्मता का आभास होता है

और कई बार नहीं हो पाता.

सफलता या असफलता तो बोध है

लेकिन प्रक्रिया से हमें

कुछ न कुछ सिखने को मिलता ही है.*



*कुछ ऐसा ही सोचने लगता था

मायूसी के क्षण में,

न जाने कहा से इस प्रकार के

विचार आ जाते थे अंदर,

जेसे सदगुरुदेव स्वयं ही बैठ कर समझा रहे है कि

असफलता से विचलित मत हो,

अनुभवों को संजोकर रखो

यही साधना पथ है,

जहा ज्ञान हर क्षण में निहित है

सफलता या असफलता के रूप में.*

----------


## shriram

*और सारे नकारात्मक विचार

ऐसे विलीन हो जाते जैसे 

सूर्योदय के समय

अंधकार छुप जाता है

कुछ ही पलो में.

और फिर मनोल्लास पूर्ण

सदगुरुदेव प्रदत सोऽहं

प्रक्रिया फिर से शुरू हो जाती.

लोक लोकान्तरो की यात्रा में

अभीतक जितनी सफलता चाहिए थी

उतनी न मिलने के कारण दुःख होता था*



*लेकिन एक दिन ऐसी घटना घटी

जिसने मुझे अचंबित कर दिया.

नित्यकी भांति अभ्यास कर रहा था

और फिर अचानक से

मैने अपने आप को

एक अद्वितीय जगह पर पाया.*



*अब तक में इतना समझ  सकने में समर्थ था कि

यकीनन उस वक्त मै अपने स्थूल शरीर में नहीं था.

अपनी आँखों को इतना सुखद नज़ारा

देख कर और स्वयं ही उस सुख की

अनुभूति कर में और भी आनंदित हो रहा था.*

----------


## shriram

*लेकिन अभी भी में विस्मय में ही था.

रात्रीकाल का अँधेरा छाया हुआ था

लेकिन एक शीतप्रकाश चारो तरफ

इस प्रकार फेला हुआ था कि

कुछ भी देखने में किसी भी प्रकार की

कोई समस्या ना आए.

मेरे आसपास कई प्रकार के भवन बने हुए थे



जेसे की कोई नगर हो.

लेकिन यह ये भवन वैसे थे

जैसे पहले कभी नहीं देखे थे.

आकार में अत्यधिक बड़े तथा

सभी कोई भी महलो से कम नहीं थे.

इसके अलावा सभी भवन में से

एक हल्का सा प्रकाश फूट रहा था.*

----------


## shriram

*चारो तरफ अलग ही प्रकार के

पुष्प खिले हुए थे

और कई प्रकार के पेड पौधे थे

जिन्हें भी पहले कभी नहीं देखा था

उनमे से कुछ पृथ्वी लोक के थे,

लेकिन दो पुरुष ऊँचे तथा

अत्यधिक सुन्दर लग रहे थे,

उनका वर्ण बहोत ही गोरा था

तथा सुन्दरता से परिपूर्ण थे.

उनके परिधान भी कुछ अलग लग रहे थे,

निश्चय ही वह पृथ्वी लोक के नहीं थे,

और ना ही यह स्थल पृथ्वी लोक का भाग था.

समजते देर नहीं लगी मुझे की यह कोई और ही लोक है.



मेरे सामने खड़े सभी लोग

मुझे देख कर अनदेखा कर गए,

शायद वो लोग कोई जश्न की तैयारी में थे,

क्यों की उनके सामने एक छोटा सा मेज था

जिस पर वह कुछ सामान सजा रहे थे,

और आपस में हस हस कर बात कर रहे थे,



उनके ठीक पीछे ही एक आलिशान

महलनुमा भवन था

जिसमे से गुलाबी प्रकाश झर रहा था.*

----------


## shriram

*हवा में एक हलकी हलकी सी सुगंध तैर रही थी.

क्या किया जाए यह सोचने और

समझने के लिए मै वहा खड़ा था.

फिर ना जाने क्यों में बायें तरफ चल दिया,

मुश्किल से ३०-४० कदम चलने पर

दूसरा भवन दिखा जिसका दरवाज़ा खुला था.



जेसे ही दरवाज़े पर खड़ा हुआ

एक दफा विश्वास नहीं हुआ

अंदर की भव्यता को देख कर.

दीवारों पर बेशकीमती धातुओ

की झालरे लटकी हुई थी,

मलमली प्रकार का कोई

कालीन पूरी जगह पर बिछा हुआ था,



पता नहीं विचित्र रत्न पथ्थरो से निर्मित

आदम कद की एक से एक आलिशान मुर्तिया वहाँ पर थी,*

----------


## shriram

*पता नहीं विचित्र रत्न पथ्थरो से निर्मित

आदम कद की एक से एक आलिशान मुर्तिया वहाँ पर थी,*

----------


## shriram

*आगे चलते ही एक खुला हुआ कमरा था.

कमरे के भीतररोशनी थी,

पूरा कमरा पीत तथा

रक्त वर्णीय धातु से मढ़ा हुआ था.*



*असबाब बेमिशाल ये कमरा

किसी की भी कल्पना से परे था,

पृथ्वी पर ऐसा वैभव संभव ही नहीं था,

तभी मेरी नज़र सामने की ओर पड़ी.

सामने एक बहुत बड़े नकास्सीदार

कोच पर एक नारीमूर्ति को देखा मैने.

एक दफा विश्वास नहीं हुआ

मुझे अपनी आँखों पर.*

----------


## shriram

*सामने एक बहुत बड़े नकास्सीदार

कोच पर एक नारीमूर्ति को देखा मैने.

एक दफा विश्वास नहीं हुआ

मुझे अपनी आँखों पर.*

----------


## shriram

*उसने गुलाबी रंग का परिधान पहना हुआ था,

कीमती रत्न तथा सजावटी गहने धारण कर रखे थे.

उसका शरीर एक काल्पनिक मूर्ति जेसा था,

दिखने में उसकी उम्र २३-२४ साल लग रही थी.

में उसे आश्चर्य के साथ देख रहा था

तभी उसकी बड़ी बड़ी आँखे मुझ पर पड़ी.

एक क्षण उसने मुझे देखा

और दूसरे ही क्षण मुस्कुराई.*



*मैअभी भी विस्मय में ही था

कि मै यहाँ से भाग जाऊ

लेकिन उसको देखने पर

कोई भी वहा से हिल नहीं सकता था.

शायद वह मेरी मनोदशा से परिचित हो गई

और खिलखिलाकर हस पड़ी.

उसके सौंदर्य में और भी

निखार करती हुई उसकी आवाज़

मेरे कानो में पड़ी;

विचलित मत हो,

तुम अपने लोक में नहीं हो.

थोड़ी विषमता के साथ मैने पूछा कि मै  कहा हू

उसने कहा ये गान्धर्वो का स्थान गान्धर्व लोक है.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -25*


*


गन्धर्वलोक

शब्द सुनते ही एक क्षण के लिए

ह्रदय प्रसन्न हो उठा,

गन्धर्व तथा उनके लोक के बारेमें

कई तंत्र ग्रंथो में मुझे विवरण मिला था.

लेकिन कभी सोचा नहीं था कि 

इस लोक को इस प्रकार देखूंगा भी.

वस्तुतः मैने जो छवि

अपने मन में बनायीं थी

यह लोक उससे बहुत ही भिन्न था.*

----------


## shriram

*सम्मोहन से भरपूर मुस्कान

के साथ वह गन्धर्वकन्या

मुझे विस्मत देख कर

आगे कहती है



“मेरा नाम हेमऋता है.

शायद तुम्हे इतना विष्मय

इस लिए हो रहा है की

तुम यहाँ पर पहली बार आए हो”.

में समझ गया की

यह देवकन्या मन के भावो को

किताब की तरह पढ़ लेती है.

उसने अपनी बात आगे

जारी रखी की

“तुमने यहाँ पर कुछ पृथ्वी लोक के

निवासियों को भी देखा है,

वो लोग इस लोक में आते रहते है”.

अब तक मै थोडा संभल चूका था,

मैने बीचमे ही पूछ लिया

लेकिन मै  खुद अपनी मर्ज़ी से

यहाँ नहीं आया हू.

  मै यहाँ पर कैसे पंहुचा ?*

----------


## shriram

*सम्मोहन से भरपूर मुस्कान के साथ

वह गन्धर्वकन्या मुझे विस्मत देख कर

आगे कहती है

“मेरा नाम हेमऋता है.

सायद तुम्हे इतना  विसमय

इस लिए हो रहा है कि

तुम यहाँ पर पहली बार आए हो”.

  मै समझ गया कि 

यह देवकन्या मन के भावो को

किताब की तरह पढ़ लेती है.

उसने अपनी बात आगे जारी रखी की

“तुमने यहाँ पर कुछ पृथ्वी लोक के

निवासियों को भी देखा है,

वो लोग इस लोक में आते रहते है”.

अब तक में थोडा संभल चूका था,

मैने बीचमे ही पूछ लिया

लेकिन मै खुद अपनी मर्ज़ी से यहाँ नहीं आया हू.

मैयहाँ पर कैसे पंहुचा ?

वो सुंदरी हौले से हसी

और कहा की

“तुम्हारी साधना से,

जो अभ्यास तुम कर रहे थे

उसीसे तुम यहाँ पहूँचे हो

मैने कहा लेकिन मेरा कोई चिंतन

इस लोक पर आने का नहीं था.

उसने कहा की अभी नहीं होगा

लेकिन कभी न कभी तो रहा ही होगा

और वैसे भी जब योग तंत्र की साधना होती है

तब अभ्यास के मध्य जो अनुभव होते है

वह साधक के हाथ में नहीं होता.

साधक के हाथ में सिर्फ प्रक्रिया को

अपनाना होता है.”

एक और बात मुझे समझ में आई कि

यह कन्या पृथ्वी लोक में प्रचलित

योग तंत्र की साधना के बारे में ज्ञान रखती है.*

----------


## shriram

*मैने पूछा कि आखिर यह अनुभव

फिर होते कैसे है ?.

उसने कहा कि इसका उत्तर

बहुत ही विस्तार में है.

इसके लिए ये जानना ज़रुरी है की

आखिर मनुष्य में ऐसा क्या होता है कि

सभी योनी उसकी तरफ

आकर्षित हो सकती है.



मैने कहा की सच है,

आखिर क्यों ऐसा होता है कि

कोई सामान्य मनुष्य से

उच्चलोक तथा उच्चवर्ण रखने वाले

दूसरे लोक के प्राणी भी

साधना के माध्यम से

उसके संपर्क में आ सकते है.

मुझे भी यह प्रश्न कई समय से है.

उसने कहा की भले ही

सौंदर्य या विलास में

देव योनी को मनुष्य योनी से

श्रेष्ठ कहा जाता है

जिसमे इंद्र,

गन्धर्व,

विद्याधरी,

नाग

या अन्य लोक

तथा उसके निवासी सामिल है



लेकिन मनुष्य की संरचना

किस इस प्रकार से होती है कि

उनमे जो अणु तथा तत्वों का जो संयोजन है

उस के आधार पर वह किसी भी

श्रेष्ठ योनी के गुणों को

विशेष प्रक्रियाओ के माध्यम से

प्राप्त कर सकता है

इस प्रकार वह एक से ज्यादा

या अनंत गुणों को प्राप्त कर सकता है.

यह प्रक्रियाओ को ही साधना कहा गया है.*

----------


## shriram

*यह विशेषता

मात्र मनुष्य योनी में ही है

इस लिए साधना के लिए

मनुष्य शरीर को धारण करना श्रेष्ठ होता है.

दूसरे लोक तथा जगत के व्यक्ति

अपने शरीर में मूल तत्वों को घटा बढ़ा सकते है

लेकिन उसमे परिवर्तन संभव नहीं होता है.

जैसे की पृथ्वी तत्व की मात्रा को

बढ़ा कर यहाँ के निवासी

पृथ्वीलोक के विशेष मनुष्यों के

सामने प्रकट होते है

या फिर माया लोक के निवासी

अग्नि तत्व में जल और पृथ्वी तत्व को मिला कर

इच्छित रूप धारण कर सकते है

लेकिन वह ना तो स्थायी होता है

ना ही उससे आगे कोई और गुणों को

धारण किया जा सकता है.

इसके अलावा,

सामान्य मनुष्य की द्रष्टि

सिर्फ बाह्य सुंदरता

तथा विलास की तरफ होती है,

जब की देवयोनी में दैहिक सौंदर्य

तथा भोगी विलास एक सामान्य बात है.

मनुष्यों में से कुछ मनुष्य

जब अपनी गति श्रेष्ठता की ओर

यानी की साधना पथ पर बढाता है*

----------


## shriram

*तब निश्चय ही वह

देवगणो से श्रेष्ठ बनने की प्

रक्रिया की और अग्रसर होता है,

उसकी आतंरिक सौन्दर्यता

खिल जाती है

तथा उसमे आतंरिक अशुद्धिया

दूर होती है,

यह आतंरिक सौंदर्य

देव योनी में भी प्राप्त करना दुस्कर होता है.

श्रेष्ठ योनी मंत्रो के आधीन

हो कर कार्य करती है

और आज्ञा पालन करती है

लेकिन मंत्र बद्ध होने के कारण ही

वह अपने मूल गुणों को

उजागर नहीं कर सकती,

लेकिन कोई भी गण

अपने मूल गुण में

विशुद्धता को प्राप्त किये नहीं होता है,

मूल तत्व पर ही आधारित होते है गुण

  जैसे की लोभ,

इर्ष्या ,

दर्प,

घमंड

इत्यादि.

यह गुण किसी न किसी रूप में

हमारे अंदर भी होते है

लेकिन साधक के अंदर

इन गुणों का धीरे धीरे नाश होता है

इस लिए देववर्ग का आकर्षण

सदैव ही इस प्रकार से

मनुष्यलोक की तरफ रहता है.

इस प्रकार जब कोई

उच्चकोटि का साधक हो

तो उसे इस लोक के किसी

गन्धर्व की मदद से

यहाँ प्रवेश मिल सकता है

लेकिन तुम्हारा यहाँ पर

आने इस प्रकार से नहीं हुआ है.

तुम्हारे यहाँ आने का कारण है

दूसरा लोक है.

मैने पूछा कौनसा लोक?*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -26*







*मैने पूछा कौनसा लोक?

उत्तर में उस देव कन्या ने मुझे जो बताया

वह योग तंत्र जगत का एक गुप्त पृष्ठ था.

उसने मेरे प्रश्न का जवाब देते हुए कहा

“वैश्वानरलोक”.*




*नाम सुनते ही एक बार अतीत

के गर्भ में चला गया,

सदगुरुदेव ने जब कुण्डलिनी

तथा चक्रों के बारे में बताया था

तब उन्होंने इस लोक का जिक्र किया था

कुण्डलिनी चक्रलोक स्थान में

जो तीसरा लोक है

वह यही लोक है.*

----------


## shriram

*निश्चय ही कुण्डलिनी

एक अत्यधिक गुढ़ विषय है

जिसे समझना बहुत ही कठिन है,

इस लोक को आत्म शक्ति लोक

भी कहा जाता है.

यह एक शुभ्र लोक है



जहा पर उच्चकोटि के योगी

अपने देहत्याग के बाद  निवास करते है

अपने सूक्ष्म या दिव्य शरीर के माध्यम से,

वैसे भी कई तंत्रग्रंथो में इस लोक

का ज़िक्र यदा कद मिल ही जाता है.*

----------


## shriram

*कुण्डलिनी के सप्त चक्रों का सबंध



सात लोक से है,
*





*वे सप्त लोक है

भू,

भुवः,

स्वः,

मह,

तपः,

जन

और सत्यं.* 

*ये तीसरा लोक अर्थात स्वः लोक है.

जिसका सबंध मणिपुर चक्र से है.*




*शरीर में समस्त प्राणों का संचार

और नियंत्रण मणिपुर चक्र से होता है.

योगी जब इस चक्र को पूर्ण रूप से

उसके वर्णों के साथ साध कर

उसका भेदन कुण्डलिनी से कर

चक्र को पूर्ण विकसित कर देता है*

----------


## shriram

*तब वह सिद्ध योगी का सबंध

इस लोक से हो जाता है.*




*वस्तुतः इस  लोक में योगी

अपनी जरूरत  के मुताबिक़

खुद ही आवश्यक चीजों का सर्जन कर लेता है.*

----------


## shriram

*फिर वह चाहे अपनी साधना स्थली हो

या पेड पौधे या ज़मीन.

इस प्रकार उनकी गतिशीलता

किसी भी रूप से बाधक नहीं होती.

हेमऋताने अपनी बात आगे बढ़ाई

“ इस  लोक में महासिद्धो में

ज्यादातर सिद्ध वे होते है

जिन्होंने समाधी ले ली हो

और वह फिर जन्म लेने के लिए

बाध्य नहीं हो.*





*ऐसी दिव्यआत्माये

साधको की सदैव मदद करती है,

साधक के साधनात्मक अनुभव में

कई बार इन सिद्धो की कृपा ही होती है,

अगर कोई साधक बार बार

कोशिश करता है

और कोई सामान्य चूक से

उसे सफलता नहीं मिल रही होती है

तब उनको प्रोत्साहन के लिए

कई प्रकार के अनुभव

साधको को कराये जाते है

इन्ही सिद्धो के द्वारा

जिससे की साधक की

मन:शक्ति बनी रहे

या विकसित  हो.*

----------


## shriram

*
तुम्हारा यहाँ पर आगमन का भी यही रहस्य है.

मेरे सामने से रहस्य का पर्दा उठ गया था.

मैने कहा की तुम कौन हो ?
और ये सब केसे जानती हो?

उस देवकन्या का चेहरा अचानक गंभीर हो गया,

उसने कहा की मै  तुम्हे इसके बारे में बता सकती हूँ

लेकिन तुम्हे एक वचन देना होगा.

मैने उससे पूछा की क्या ?

उसने जवाब दिया कि

पहले वचन दो की मै  जैसा  कहती हूँ वैसा ही  करोगे.

एक क्षण लगा मुझे ये सोचने में

कि इसे वचन दू या नहीं

लेकिन इससे पहले की मेरे मुख से

हाँ शब्द का उच्चारण हो,

मुझे जोर से खिंचाव महसूस हुआ

और मूल शरीर से जुड गया

मेरा सूक्ष्म शरीर.

मै वापस अपने पृथ्वी लोक पर था .*

----------


## shriram

*समझते देर नहीं लगी मुझे कि

स्वः लोक के सिद्धात्मा

जिन्होंने मुझे यह अनुभव कराया था

उनकी ही यह मर्ज़ी थी कि

मेरा अनुभव यही पर समाप्त हो जाए.

निश्चय ही स्वःलोक की प्राप्ति

अपने आप में एक दुर्लभ सिद्धि है.


आगे तंत्र के अभ्यास में मुझे पता चला कि

आवाहन की कई प्रक्रियाए है

जिनसे इन सिद्ध आत्माओ का

आवाहन किया जा सकता है

या उनसे संपर्क स्थापित किया जा सकता है,

कई महासिद्धो इस लोक में

सशरीर विचरण करते है*



*
ऐसे दिव्य सिद्धो के संपर्क में आना

अपने आप में सौभाग्य ही है.

लेकिन इनसे संपर्क स्थापित करने के लिए

आवाहन का सहारा नहीं लिया जाता

क्यों की मंत्र के आधीन हो कर

किसी सिद्ध को बुलाना

योग्य नहीं कहा जा सकता,

उनका एक एक क्षण अमूल्य होता है

तथा कई बार तंत्र के प्रकांड साधक को

उनकी मर्ज़ी के खिलाफ आवाहित करने पर

वे क्रोधित भी हो सकते है,

इस लिए ऐसे सिद्धो से संपर्क

बहुत ही मुश्किल है |*

----------


## shriram

*योग तंत्र में एक ऐसी  प्रक्रिया है

जिसके माध्यम से

व्यक्ति ऐसे सिद्धो से मानसिक रूप से

संपर्क स्थापित कर सकते है.

साधक को इस साधना का अभ्यास

ब्रम्हमुहूर्त

या रात्री काल में

११:३० के बाद करे.

साधक स्नान करे

और उसके बाद अपने आसान पर

बैठ कर   श्रीं    बीज के साथ

अनुलोम विलोम कर

शरीर की चेतना को

मणिपुर चक्र पर केंद्रित करे*

----------


## shriram

*अर्थात मणिपुर चक्र पर

आतंरिक रूप से ध्यान लगाए

इसके बाद साधक मन ही मन

ह्रों  ह्रीं  ह्रों  महासिद्धाय  नमः

(hrom  hreem  hrom  mahasiddhay  namah)

का जाप करे.
*





*ऐसा एक घंटे करने पर

धीरे धीरे साधक को ये सामर्थ्य आ जाती है

जिसके माध्यम से

वह सिद्धो से संपर्क करने में सफल हो जाता है,

ऐसा संपर्क स्वप्नावस्था

या भाव अवस्था में होता है.

तब साधक उनसे

साधनात्मक ज्ञान को प्राप्त कर सकता है.*

----------


## shriram

*
यह सहज नहीं है

लेकिन नित्य अभ्यास से

निश्चित रूप से ऐसा संभव हो जाता है.

इसके प्रक्रिया के अलावा

तंत्र मार्ग में एक गुप्त तथा अद्भुत साधना है

जिसे सम्प्रेषण साधना

या सिद्ध सम्प्रेषण साधना कहते है,

इस साधना के माध्यम से व्यक्ति का

कुछ ही दिनों में ऐसे ही स्वः

तथा अन्य लोक के महासिद्धो से

विचारों का आदान प्रदान संभव हो जाता है

और तब वह अपनी खुशी से

साधक को योग्य मार्गदर्शन देते है.



खैर हेमऋता का अनुभव

अपने आप में कई प्रश्नों  के उत्तर देता गया

और पीछे छोड़ गया कई और नए प्रश्न .

ये रहस्य का अनावरण क्यों नहीं हुआ ?

क्या बताना था उसे ?

क्या वचन चाहिए था उसे ?.

किसने ये अनुभव कराया ?,

मुझे ही क्यों?

क्या उन्हें भी कोई निर्देश देता है ?

इतने समय तक ही क्यों ?

गन्धर्वलोक ही क्यों?

और क्यों हेमऋता से मुलाकात?

कुछभी  समझ नहीं पाया.

  सैकड़ो सवाल आ गए दिमाग में.

लेकिन मेरे कमरे में मै अकेला था,

कोई नहीं था जो मुझे जवाब दे सके इन सभी बातों का.*





*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## shriram

* एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -27* 



*मेरे सवालो का जवाब अब मुझे खुद ही प्राप्त करने थे

 और इस लिए अब मेरे पास सिर्फ आवाहन का ही सहारा था, 

त्रिनेत्र त्राटक और सूक्ष्म जगत की प्रक्रिया के माध्यम से

 फिर से एक बार संपर्क किया 

सूक्ष्म जगत में निवास करने वाली दिव्य आत्माओ से . 

परिचय में एक दिव्यात्मा के आया मै ,



 मन को तसल्ली हुई की ज़रूर 

इनके पास मेरे सवालो का जवाब होगा. 

फिर रोक नहीं पाया मै अपने आपको एक क्षण भी,

 बोलने के लिए तो कुछ था ही नहीं, 

हमेशा की तरह महात्मा सब कुछ जानते थे.*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

jabardast............................

----------


## Krishna

[/QUOTE]


कृपया कर सभी देवियों के बारे में कुछ न कुछ अवश्य बताएं .. मेरे लिए तो ये भी रहस्य ही हैं |

----------


## Krishna

[QUOTE=shriram;2251572]
*
*आध्यात्म में नये साधक के लिए तो रीढ़ रज्जू का एक दम सीधा होना अनिवार्य है ... जिस के लिए अनेकों आसन आदि का जिक्र आता है | एक कमाल की बात है कि तुक्के में भी ध्यान लग जाता है |

पर एक बार जनस्तायी में ध्यान लग जाने पर आपका ध्यान किसी भी स्थिति में लग सकता है |

कुंडलिनी का भी ऐसा ही खेल है | लगने को सहज ही केन्द्रित हो जाये और नहीं लगे तो हजारों वर्ष तक भी नहीं लगे |

----------


## Krishna

साधना के प्रारंभिक क्षणों में अत्यधिक सर्दी या शरीर से गर्मी के प्रवाह का बढ़ जाना आदि संभव है |

आयुर्वेद के अनुसार यदि काफ वाट पित्त तीनों का अनुपात सामान हो जाता है उस स्थिति में भी कुंडलिनी जागरण संभव है |

अत: सूक्षम जगत में प्रवेश के लिए स्थूल शरीर का भी स्वस्थ होना अनिवार्य है इसी लिए आष्टांग योग में आसन पहले तथा प्राणायाम बाद में आता है | 

राम जी भाई से अनुरोध है कि वे आगे की ज्ञान गंगा रुपी कथा यात्रा को अनवरत रूप बहाते रहें जिस से हम सभी उस गंगा सागर में गोते लगाते रहें | 
धन्यवाद  |

----------


## shriram

*श्री कृष्ण जी सकारात्मक टिप्पड़ी के लिए ह्रदय से आपका आभारी हूँ |

आप जैसे गुणग्राहक साधक को पसंद आयी यह मेरे लिए अत्यंत ही  हर्ष की बात है |

वैसे मै इस कथा का मूल लेखक नही हूँ मित्र |

बस Internet (अंतर्जाल )पर भ्रमण के दौरान कही से यह कथा मिली 

एवं आध्यात्मिक प्रकृति के होने के कारण इसे संग्रह कर लिए |

तथा अब मंच पर इसे अपनों के बीच साझा कर रहे है |

इस गाथा के जो भी लेखक रहे होंगे वे निःसंदेह एक उच्च प्रकृति के साधक रहे होंगे |

उन्हें मै अपना सिर झुका कर प्रणाम करता हूँ 

तथा उनका ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ की इस तरह से  

उनके साधनात्मक  अनुभव की एक अच्छी चीज हमे मिली |

काश उनसे सम्पर्क हो पाता तो अपना भी कुछ कल्याण हो जाता |

जहाँ पर यह लिखा हुआ था वहां पर भाषा की ढेरो सारी अशुद्धियाँ थी |

हमने कथा की विषय वस्तु को यथावत रखते हुए 

उन्हें दूर करने का प्रयास बस किया है 

तथा सम्बंधित चित्रों को  Internet (अंतर्जाल ) से खोज कर

 अपने अल्पज्ञान के अनुसार यथा स्थान लगाने का प्रयास भर किया है|

आप इस विषय में हमसे ज्यादा जानकार है |

आप के अनुभव को पढकर अच्छा भी लगा और अपना थोडा ज्ञान भी बढ़ा |

बस ऐसे ही मेरे लिए ज्ञान वर्धक टिप्पणीयां करते रहे आभारी रहूँगा |

मै एक अत्यंत साधारण ब्यक्ति हूँ 
एवं साधना के पथ पर चलने का प्रयास भर कर रहा हूँ |

कथा को आगे बढ़ाने के आपके अनुरोध को शिरोधार्य करते हुए

इसे शीघ्रातिशीघ्र  आगे बढ़ाने का पूरा प्रयास करूँगा |

*

----------


## shriram

> 



कृपया कर सभी देवियों के बारे में कुछ न कुछ अवश्य बताएं .. मेरे लिए तो ये भी रहस्य ही हैं |[/QUOTE]

*ये दस महाविद्या के देवियों की तस्वीर है |ये सब माता दुर्गा के दस रूप है |सप्त चक्रो के जागरण में माता दुर्गा के इन दस रूपों का बहुत बड़ा योगदान है 


दस महाविद्या देवी दुर्गा के दस रूप कहे जाते हैं. 
प्रत्येक महाविद्या अद्वितीय रुप लिए हुए 
प्राणियों के समस्त संकटों का हरण करने वाली होती हैं. 
इन दस महाविद्याओं को 
तंत्र साधना में बहुत उपयोगी और महत्वपूर्ण माना जाता है. 
दस महाविद्या को उच्च स्तर कि साधनाओ में से एक माना जाता है,
 यह दस महाविद्याएं इस प्रकार हैं.

देवी काली | Devi Kali


देवी काली को मां दुर्गा की दस महाविद्याओं मे से 
एक सबसे पहली मानी जाती हैं.
 देवी काली शक्ति का स्वरूप है. 
मां ने यह काली रूप दैत्यों के संहार के लिए लिया था
 इनकी उत्पत्ति राक्षसों का अंत करने के लिए हुई थी
 तथा धर्म की रक्षा और उसकी स्थापना ही
 इनकी उत्पत्ति का कारण था 
देवी काली की पूजा संपूर्ण भारत में की जाती है. 
देवी काली की व्युत्पत्ति काल अथवा समय से है 
जो सबको ग्रास कर लेती है. 
देवी काली का स्वरूप काला व डरावना हैं
 किंतु भक्तों को अभय वर देने वाला है.
 शक्ति भगवती निराकार होकर भी 
समस्त जन का दु:ख दूर करने के लिये 
अनेकों रूप धारण करके अवतार लेती रहीं हैं. 
देवी काली काल और परिवर्तन की देवी मानी गईं हैं 
तंत्र साधना में तांत्रिक देवी काली के रूप की उपासना किया करते हैं.
 देवी काली को भवतारणी 
अर्थात 'ब्रह्मांड के उद्धारक' 
रूप में प्रतिष्ठित किया जाता है. 
तंत्र साधना में देवी काली की उपासना सर्वोत्कृष्ट है
 इनसे संपूर्ण अभिष्ट फल की प्राप्ति होती हैं.

देवी तारा | Devi Tara



दस महाविद्याओं में से माँ तारा की उपासना 
तंत्र साधकों के लिए सर्वसिद्धिकारक मानी जाती है.
 देवी तारा को सूर्य प्रलय की अघिष्ठात्री देवी का 
उग्र रुप माना जाता है. 
जब चारों और निराशा ही व्याप्त हो 
तथा विपत्ति में कोई राह न दिखे 
तब मां भगवती तारा के रूप में उपस्थित होती हैं
 तथा भक्त को विपत्ति से मुक्त करती हैं.
 उग्र तारा, 
नील सरस्वती 
और एकजटा इन्हीं के रूप हैं.
 शत्रुओं का नाश करने वाली 
सौंदर्य और रूप ऐश्वर्य की देवी तारा 
आर्थिक उन्नति और भोग दान 
और मोक्ष की प्राप्ति के लिए सहायक मानी जाती हैं.
 देवी तारा ब्रह्मांड-नायिका एवं राज-राजेश्वरी हैं,
 सृष्टि का समस्त ज्ञान शून्यआकाश में केंद्रित है 
और देवी तारा इसी शून्य में अवस्थित कही गई हैं.
 माँ तारा परारूपा हैं एवं महासुन्दरी कला-स्वरूपा हैं 
तथा देवी तारा सबकी मुक्ति का विधान रचती हैं.


*

----------


## shriram

*माता ललिता | Mata Lalita

ललिता त्रिपुरसुन्दरी ॥
देवी ललिता जी का ध्यान रुप बहुत ही उज्जवल व प्रकाश मान है.
 कालिकापुराण के अनुसार देवी की दो भुजाएं हैं, 
यह गौर वर्ण की, रक्तिम कमल पर विराजित हैं.
 ललिता देवी की पूजा से समृद्धि की प्राप्त होती है.
 दक्षिणमार्गी शाक्तों के मतानुसार 
देवी ललिता को चण्डी का स्थान प्राप्त है. 
इनकी पूजा पद्धति में  
ललितोपाख्यान, 
ललितासहस्रनाम, 
ललितात्रिशती का पाठ किया जाता है.
 दुर्गा का एक रूप ललिता के नाम से जाना गया है.

माता भुवनेश्वरी | Matha Bhuvaneswari



माँ भुवनेश्वरी

माता भुवनेश्वरी सृष्टि के ऐश्वयर  की स्वामिनी हैं. 
चेतनात्मक अनुभूति का आनंद इन्हीं में हैं.
 गायत्री उपासना में भुवनेश्वरी जी का भाव निहित है.
 भुवनेश्वरी माता के एक मुख, चार हाथ हैं 
चार हाथों में गदा-शक्ति का एवं दंड-व्यवस्था का प्रतीक है.
 आशीर्वाद मुद्रा प्रजापालन की भावना का प्रतीक है,
 यही सर्वोच्च सत्ता की प्रतीक हैं.
 विश्व भुवन की जो, ईश्वर हैं, 
वही भुवनेश्वरी हैं. 
इनका वर्ण श्याम तथा गौर वर्ण हैं.
 इनके नख में ब्रह्माण्ड का दर्शन होता है.
 माता भुवनेश्वरी सूर्य के समान लाल वर्ण युक्त दिव्य प्रकाश से युक्त हैं.
 माता के मंत्रों का जाप साधक को माता का आशीर्वाद प्रदान करने में सहायक है. 
इनके बीज मंत्र को समस्त देवी देवताओं की आराधना में 
विशेष शक्ति दायक माना जाता हैं 
इनके मूल मंत्र और पंचाक्षरी मंत्र का जाप करने से
 समस्त सुखों एवं सिद्धियों की प्राप्ति होती है.

*


*माता धूमावती का चित्र*

----------


## shriram

*त्रिपुर भैरवी | Tripura Bhairavi*
*


माँ त्रिपुर भैरवी तमोगुण एवं रजोगुण से परिपूर्ण हैं. 
माँ भैरवी के अन्य तेरह स्वरुप हैं
 इनका हर रुप अपने आप अन्यतम है.
 माता के किसी भी स्वरुप की साधना साधक को सार्थक कर देती है. 
माँ त्रिपुर भैरवी कंठ में मुंड माला धारण किये हुए हैं.
 माँ ने अपने हाथों में माला धारण कर रखी है. 
माँ स्वयं साधनामय हैं 
उन्होंने अभय और वर मुद्रा धारण कर रखी है 
जो भक्तों को सौभाग्य प्रदान करती है. 
माँ  ने लाल वस्त्र धारण किया है, 
माँ के हाथ में विद्या तत्व है.
 माँ त्रिपुर भैरवी की पूजा में लाल रंग का उपयोग किया जाना लाभदायक है. 
भागवत के अनुसार महाकाली के उग्र और सौम्य दो रुपों में
 अनेक रुप धारण करने वाली दस महा-विद्याएँ हुई हैं.
 भगवान शिव की यह महाविद्याएँ सिद्धियाँ प्रदान करने वाली होती हैं.

छिन्नमस्तिका॒ | Chinnamasta


दस महा विद्याओं में छिन्नमस्तिका॒ माता छठी महाविद्या॒ कहलाती हैं. 
छिन्नमस्तिका देवी को मां चिंतपूर्णी के नाम से भी जाना जाता है.
 मार्कंडेय पुराण व शिव पुराण आदि में देवी के इस रूप का विशद वर्णन किया गया है 
इनके अनुसार जब देवी ने चंडी का रूप धरकर राक्षसों का संहार किया. 
दैत्यों को परास्त करके देवों को विजय दिलवाई तो
 चारों ओर उनका जय घोष होने लगा. 
परंतु देवी की सहायक योगिनियाँ अजया और विजया की
 रुधिर पिपासा शांत नहीँ हो पाई थी, 
इस पर उनकी रक्त पिपासा को शांत करने के लिए
 माँ ने अपना मस्तक काटकर अपने रक्त से
 उनकी रक्त प्यास बुझाई. 
इस कारण माता को छिन्नमस्तिका नाम से पुकारा जाने लगा.

धूमावती | Dhumavati

धूमावती देवी का स्वरुप बड़ा मलिन और भयंकर प्रतीत होता है.
 देवी का स्वरूप चाहे जितना उग्र क्यों न हो 
वह संतान के लिए कल्याणकारी ही होता है. 
मां धूमावती के दर्शन से अभीष्ट फल की प्राप्ति होती है.
 नष्ट व संहार करने की सभी क्षमताएं देवी में निहीत हैं.
 ऋषि दुर्वासा, भृगु, परशुराम आदि की मूल शक्ति धूमावती हैं. 
सृष्टि कलह के देवी होने के कारण इनको कलहप्रिय भी कहा जाता है.
 चौमासा देवी का प्रमुख समय होता है 
जब देवी का पूजा पाठ किया जाता है. 
माँ धूमावती जी का रूप अत्यंत भयंकर हैं 
इन्होंने ऐसा रूप शत्रुओं के संहार के लिए ही धारण किया है. 
यह भय-कारक एवं कलह-प्रिय हैं. 
माँ भक्तों के सभी कष्टों को मुक्त कर देने वाली है.
*

----------


## shriram

*माँ बगलामुखी | Maa Baglamukhi


देवी बगलामुखी स्तंभव शक्ति की अधिष्ठात्री हैं. यह अपने भक्तों के भय को दूर करके शत्रुओं और उनकी बुरी शक्तियों का नाश करती हैं. माँ बगलामुखी का एक नाम पीताम्बरा भी है इन्हें पीला रंग अति प्रिय है. देवी बगलामुखी का रंग स्वर्ण के समान पीला होता है. देवी बगलामुखी दसमहाविद्या में आठवीं महाविद्या हैं यह स्तम्भन की देवी हैं. संपूर्ण ब्रह्माण्ड की शक्ति का समावेश हैं माता बगलामुखी शत्रुनाश, वाकसिद्धि, वाद विवाद में विजय के लिए इनकी उपासना की जाती है. इनकी उपासना से शत्रुओं का नाश होता है तथा भक्त का जीवन हर  प्रकार की बाधा से मुक्त हो जाता है. बगलामुखी देवी रत्नजडित सिहासन पर विराजती होती हैं रत्नमय रथ पर आरूढ़ हो शत्रुओं का नाश करती हैं.
देवी मातंगी | Devi Matangi



देवी मातंगी दसमहाविद्या में नवीं महाविद्या हैं. 
यह वाणी और संगीत की अधिष्ठात्री देवी कही जाती हैं. 
यह स्तम्भन की देवी हैं तथा इनमें संपूर्ण ब्रह्माण्ड की शक्ति का समावेश हैं.
 देवी मातंगी दांपत्य जीवन को सुखी एवं समृद्ध बनाने वाली होती हैं 
इनका पूजन करने से गृहस्थ के सभी सुख प्राप्त होते हैं. 
 माँ मातंगी पुरुषार्थ चतुष्ट्य की प्रदात्री हैं. 
भगवती मातंगी अपने भक्तों को अभय का फल प्रदान करती हैं.
 यह अभीष्ट सिद्धि प्रदान करती हैं.
 देवी मातंगी को उच्छिष्ट चांडालिनी या महापिशाचिनी भी कहा जाता है. 
मातंगी के विभिन्न प्रकार के भेद हैं ---उच्छिष्टमातंगी, राजमांतगी, सुमुखी, वैश्यमातंगी, कर्णमातंगी, आदि 
यह देवी दक्षिण तथा पश्चिम की देवता हैं . 
ब्रह्मयामल के अनुसार मातंग मुनि की  दीर्घकालीन तपस्या द्वारा देवी राजमातंगी रूप में प्रकट हुईं.
कमला | Kamla

इनका वर्ण स्वर्ण जैसी आभा देने वाला है.
 गजराज सूंड में सुवर्ण कलश लेकर मां को स्नान कराते हैं.  
कमल पर आसीन हुए मां स्वर्ण से सुशोभित हैं. 
सुख संपदा की प्रतीक देवी कमला समृद्धि दायक हैं. 
इनकी साधना द्वारा साधक धनी और विद्यावान बनता है.
 व्यक्ति को यश और सम्मान की प्राप्ति होती है. 
चारों पुरुषार्थों को प्रदान करने वाली माता कमला साधक को समस्त बंधनों से मुक्त कर देती हैं. 
माँ कमला धन संपदा की आधिष्ठात्री देवी है,
 भौतिक सुख की इच्छा रखने वालों के लिए इनकी अराधना सर्वश्रेष्ठ मानी जाती हैं.*

----------


## shriram

*मैने पूछा कि आखिर क्या कहना चाहती थी मुझसे वो ? 

थोडा मुस्कुराए मेरे इस अबोध सवाल पर महात्मा, 

फिर बोले की तुम्हे शायद ज्ञात नहीं कि 

साधना और तपस्या की ललक 

पृथ्वी लोक के मनुष्यों के अलावा 

दूसरे लोक के कई जीवो में भी होती है, 

यक्ष, किन्नर आदि लोक लोकान्तरो का तो

 साधना के प्रति बराबर आकर्षण रहा ही है 

लेकिन भोग प्रवृति के कारण ये जीव 

साधना सम्प्पन नहीं कर पाते, 



इनमे विलास प्रवृति ज्यादा होती है

 इस लिए साधना सम्प्पन करना

 सभी के बस की बात नहीं है.*

----------


## shriram

*उच्चतम भोग प्राप्त करने के लिए 

मनुष्य को साधना करनी पड़ती है 

जो की इनके लिए सहज सुलभ है 

लेकिन इनकी यही भोग प्रवृति की लोलुपता 

इनको बाध्य करती है

 भोग से आगे जा कर मोक्ष की प्राप्ति में.

 फिर भी कुछ ऐसे जीव होते है , 

जिनका आकर्षण भोग से ऊपर 

उठने की और भी होता है, 

इसी लिए समय समय पर 

कुछ ऐसे जीव पृथ्वी लोक में 

जन्म लेते है मनुष्य बन कर

 और उनके अंतर्मन में दबी हुई चेतना 

उनको साधना के मार्ग पर गतिशील करती है.

 जब वह इस योनी से मुक्त होते है 

तब मृत्यु पर्यंत  उन्हें अपने

 मूल रूप का बोध होता है.

 इस प्रकार पृथ्वी पर कई ऐसे मनुष्य होते है

 जो साधना मार्ग पर होते है 

लेकिन उनको ये ज्ञात नहीं होता है की

 वह किसी अन्य लोक से है, 

क्यों की मानव योनी में 

जब गर्भ में प्राण का संचार होता है 

तब उसकी चेतना पूर्ण रूप से जागृत होती है 

लेकिन गर्भ के बाहर आते ही

 उसकी ये चेतना का लोप हो जाता है,*

----------


## shriram

*इसके मूल में जो तत्व है वह है असुरक्षा या भय. 

स्मृति का भय से बहुत ही लेना देना है,

 भय स्मृति को बढ़ा या घटा सकता है, 

भयभीत मनुष्य कई बार संज्ञा शून्य भी हो जाता है

 तो कई बार उसे कई सालो पुरानी बाते याद आ जाती है, 

मनुष्य योनी की यह प्रक्रिया 

अंतरमन के द्वारा प्रेरित होती है,

 इस लिए गर्भ में उसे सुरक्षा का आभास होता है, 

जन्म के समय शरीर में असुरक्षा का बोध 

जीव में भय का संचार करता है 

जिससे की अंतरमन 

उसकी पूर्व स्मृति शक्ति का 

निषेध कर देती है. 

लेकिन प्राणतत्व, 

मन तत्व 

और आत्म तत्व 

जब इस योनी से मुक्त होते है 

तब वापस सुरक्षा बोध के माध्यम से 

चेतना शक्ति को जागृत कर 

स्मृति शक्ति को मूल रूप से 

कार्यरत कर देती है 

इस लिए व्यक्ति को 

अपने जीवन के सभी बोध होने लगते है, 

तुम जिससे मिले थे

वह भी कभी इसी प्रकार 

पृथ्वी पर मनुष्य योनी से साधना कर चुकी है.*

----------


## shriram

* लेकिन उसने तुमसे वचन मांगा था 

इस लिए तुम्हारा अनुभव

 वही पर समाप्त कर दिया गया था,

 स्वभावतः धारण किये हुए शरीर  

आत्म तत्व पर बोध का संचार करता है

 इस लिए धारण किये हुए शरीर के मुताबिक़ 

व्यक्ति के लक्षण और स्वभाव भी 

इसी प्रकार का हो जाता है, 

इसी लिए योगी उच्चकुल तथा 

साधनातम वातावरण वाले गर्भ में

 जन्म लेना ज्यादा पसंद करते है 

जिससे की उनको आत्मतत्व की 

अशुद्धियो को दूर करने में 

ज्यादा समय ना लगे.*

----------


## shriram

*या फिर जब परकाया प्रवेश किया जाता है 

तब भी किसी मृतयोगी का 

या विशेष बोध वाले शरीर का चयन

 उच्चयोगी करते है.

 साधना में पूर्ण बोध ना होने पर 

जब बाहरी जीव अपनी मूल योनी में वापस आते है तो

 स्वभाव से ही उनमे 

उनके पूर्व गुण 

कुछ अंश के रूप में ही सही

 लेकिन वापस आ जाते है,

भोगजन्य देव योनी के जीव भी 

इससे छूट नहीं सकते 

इस लिए उनमे भी भोग की वृति 

वापस आ ही जाती है 

वस्तुतः इसका शुद्धिकरण ज़रुरी है 

वर्ना एक बार ये संस्कार हावी हो जाए तो

 फिर से नए रूप में साधना करनी पड़ती है,

 इस लिए गुरु की महत्ता 

निर्विवादित रूप से स्वीकार की जाती है, 

गुरु अपने शिष्य को इन चक्करों से बचा कर

 उसका मूल लक्ष्य बार बार उसके सामने रखते है,*

----------


## shriram

*ऐसा कई जन्मो तक होता रहता है, 

जब तक की वह पूर्ण बोध को प्राप्त ना कर ले | 

जिसके बाद वह शरीर के बोध को

 या लक्षण को 

अपने ऊपर हावी ना होने दे. 

इसी लिए साधक

 बार बार जन्म ले कर 

अपना मार्जन करता रहता है 

और गुरु उसको इस कार्य में

 मार्ग दिखाते ही रहते है.

 भले ही साधक इन सब बातो से अनजान हो

 लेकिन उसके अंतरमन में

 ये तथ्य हमेशा विद्यमान रहता है 

और इसी के कारण जीवन में 

सब कुछ होते हुवे भी

 वह अपने मूल तत्व को तलाशता रहता है

 और एक दिन साधना मार्ग की ओर 

गतिशील हो ही जाता है. 

यह सारी प्रक्रिया सिद्धगुरु के मध्य से

 होती है और 

एक सिद्ध गुरु ही ऐसी प्रक्रिया कर सकता है.

 ये सब कार्य में स्वः लोक के सिद्ध सहायता करते है.
==============================================*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -28* 



*सिद्धयोगी ने अपनी बात को आगे बढ़ाते हुए कहा कि

 जैसा की में कह चुका हू 

उनके मूल शरीर में वापस आते ही 

उनमे पूर्व बोध और संस्कार 

कुछ अंश में वापस आ जाते है,

 इस जीव की भोग प्रवृति ज्यादा होती है 

अतः ये किसी भी जीव को 

अपने भोग से सबंधित इछाओ 

और तृष्णाओ के लिए वचनबद्ध कर लेते है,

 इसके बाद उनसे कई प्रकार के उपभोग

 ये प्राप्त कर लेते है. 

क्यों की ये योनिया भी 

अपनी सिद्धियो का इस्तेमाल 

मूल रूप से व्यक्ति की विरोध इच्छा पर 

नहीं कर सकती है 

इस लिए ज़रुरी यह होता है कि

 वह सामने वाले व्यक्ति को 

किसी न किसी रूप में ऋणी 

बना कर बाध्य कर ले*

----------


## shriram

*
इसी लिए कई बार ये जीव 

सामने वाले जीव से वचन ले ले लेते है, 

वचनबद्ध हो जाने पर जीव के लिए 

कर्म के  नियमों के अनुसार

 यह आवश्यक हो जाता है कि 

वह वचन का पालन करे 

और अगर व्यक्ति 

अपने वचन का पालन नहीं करता है तो

 यह जीव अपनी शक्ति का इस्तेमाल 

तब कर सकता है

 क्यों की व्यक्ति कर्मो के सिद्धांत के अनुसार बध्ध  है. 

एसी स्थिति में वह श्राप देने से भी नहीं चुकते.

 अगर तुम उस समय वचनबद्ध हो गए होते तो

 तुम्हारे लिए यह ज़रुरी था कि

 वह जो भी इच्छा प्रकट करे 

उसकी तुम पूर्ती करो.*

----------


## shriram

*इनकी इच्छा भोगजन्य होती है 

लेकिन तंत्र साधको की इच्छाओ के बारे में 

कुछ भी नहीं कहा जा सकता, 

ऐसा भी हो सकता था की

 वह तुम्हारे पास से कोई साधना मांग ले

 या ऐसा भी की तुम्हारे पास से 

वह तुम्हारी साधनात्मक उर्जा को मांग ले 

जो संचित की गई है, 

ऐसी स्थिति में 

वह सारी उर्जा को

 साधक से खींच कर 

अपने पास लेने से नहीं कतराते

 और असीम सिद्धियो के स्वामी बन जाते है

 हालाकि इसका परिणाम भयंकर ही होता है

 लेकिन सिद्धि के मद 

और लालच में एसी भयंकर भूल होती ही है, 

साथ ही साथ अगर तुम ऐसा नहीं करते तो

 तुम श्राप के हकदार होते |*

----------


## shriram

*इसी लिए तुम्हारा अनुभव 

उसी समय समाप्त कर दिया गया था. 

साधको को हमेशा वचन देने में ध्यान रखना चाहिए,

 सदैव सत्य का ही  उच्चारण हो 

और उसी के अनुरूप

 साधक का आचरण हो

 ये ज़रुरी है, 

साधक अपने ह्रदय में 

जितना भी मैल और मलेछ रखता है,

 उतना ही उसकी श्रापबध्ध होने की

 संभावना बढ़ जाती है 

और ऐसी स्थिति में साधक के ऊपर

 विभ्भिन्न प्रकार की इतरयोनी हावी रहती है 

और अनिष्ट की संभावना बढती है. 

ये साधक के साधनात्मक जीवन की बात है

 इसे भौतिकता से नहीं जोड़ा जाता. 

मैने कहा की एक साधक को

 इसके अलावा कौन कौन सी ऐसी बात है 

जिसका ख्याल रखना चाहिए 

इतरलोक के सबंध में. 

सिद्ध ने मेरे प्रश्न का उत्तर देते हुए कहा कि

 जैसा कि तुम्हे कहा जा चूका है, 

देव योनी साधक के आतंरिक स्तर मात्र को देख कर

 उसकी तरफ आकर्षित होती है,

 साधक का चित जितना विशुद्ध होगा

 साधक के लिए देव योनी से संपर्क स्थापित करने में 

वह उतना ही सफल हो पाएगा.*

----------


## shriram

*इसके लिए साधक के लिए एक तांत्रिक मंत्र है

 जो की महासिद्ध गोरखनाथ प्रणीत है,

 इस मंत्र का जाप 

अगर व्यक्ति रात्री काल १० बजे के बाद में

 या ब्रम्ह मुहूर्त में 

एक माला नित्य करे तो

 उसमे एक  प्रकार का परिवर्तन आने लगता है,

इस  मंत्र में दिशा उत्तर रहे

 तथा साधक के वस्त्र और आसान कोई भी रहे,

 साधक कोई भी माला से 

इसका जाप कर सकता है,

 “ॐ  नमो  नारायणाय  सिद्ध  गुरु  को  आदेश  आदेश  आदेश ”. 

 इस में दिन की संख्या नहीं है, 

साधक को इसे करते रहना चाहिए 

और अगर साधक इसे

 नियमित नहीं रख सके तो भी 

कोई दोष नहीं लगता, 

इस प्रकार योगतंत्र जगत में

 नए साधको के लिए यह मन्त्र 

वरदान का काम करता है.*

----------


## shriram

*इसके अलावा

 एक तंत्र साधक को 

अपने मन में चल रहे विचारों पर

 हमेशा यह ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि

 उसका यह विचार 

उसको क्या नूतन ज्ञान दे सकता है,

 इस प्रकार साधक का चिंतन 

सदैव ही साधनामय बना रहता है

 और जितना ही साधक का चिंतन 

साधनामय बना रहेगा

 साधक को साधना की प्रक्रिया के लिए भी

 उतनी ही मजबूत पृष्ठभूमि प्राप्त होगी. 

कई साधक साधना नहीं कर पाते है 

लेकिन उनका चिंतन बराबर साधनात्मक ही रहता है,

 एसी स्थिति में अगर वो शुद्ध भाव से

 और ज्ञान तत्व 

तथा गुरु तत्व की प्राप्ति के लिए 

साधनात्मक चिंतन भी करता है तो

 स्वः लोक के सिद्ध 

उसको साधना की प्रक्रिया की ओर 

गतिशील करने के लिए तैयार करते है |*

----------


## shriram

*साधक को लगेगा की 

स्वतः ही ऐसी परिस्थितियो का निर्माण हो गया है कि

 उसको साधना की प्रक्रिया करने के लिए

 एक सुविधापूर्ण माहौल मिल गया है 

लेकिन इसके मूल में दिव्यसिद्ध होते है

 इस लिए जो मन से साधना करना चाहता हो

 उसे एक समय पर मौका मिल ही जाता है

 किसी न किसी रूप में. 

अतः निराश होने का कोई कारण नहीं है,

 वैसे भी अगर साधक सही में साधक ही है तो 

उसके मूल तत्व की खोज के लिए 

उसका अंतर्मन उसे हमेशा आकर्षित करता ही रहेगा.

 मैने पूछा की साधको के मन में यह जिज्ञासा बराबर रहती है कि

 उसे साधना के क्षेत्र की और अग्रसर होना चाहिए 

जिससे उसे त्वरित सफलता मिले. 

महासिद्ध ने इस प्रश्न का जो उत्तर दिया 

उसे सुन कर मन को एक नूतन ही बोध मिला.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा -29* 



*दिव्यदेहधारी महासिद्ध ने

 मेरे प्रश्न के उत्तर में बताया कि

 साधक के लिए सब से उपयुक्त क्षेत्र वही होता है

 जिसमे उसकी रुचि हो. 

साधक खुद ही उस क्षेत्र की तरफ आकर्षित होने लगेगा

 जिस क्षेत्र की तरफ उसे बढ़ना चाहिए 

क्यों की जैसा  की पहले ही कहा है कि

 साधक को चाहे अपने मूल के बारे में ज्ञान हो या ना हो

 उसके अंतरमन में जरुर सारी स्मृति होती ही है 

और यही अंतरमन साधक को

उसकी  रिक्तता के बारे में सूचित करता रहता है 

और अंत में वह साधना मार्ग पर आगे बढ़ ही जाता है |

 इस लिए यह सवाल नहीं है कि

साधक को किस क्षेत्र में सफलता मिलेगी ?.

 सफलता हर एक साधक को 

हर एक क्षेत्र में मिल ही सकती है 

जब कि साधक की तरफ से 

उसके ज्ञान प्रदाता की तरफ

 पूर्ण रूप से समर्पण भाव हो 

इसके अलावा ज्ञानप्रदाता 

अर्थात गुरु भी उस ज्ञान पर 

अपना आधिपत्य रखता हो |*

----------


## shriram

*अगर गुरु के पास ज्ञान है 

तो उसका कर्तव्य है कि

 वह उस ज्ञान को 

अपने समर्पित शिष्यों को दे दे . 

और शिष्यों का भी यह कर्तव्य है कि 

वह गुरु की शरण में 

पूर्ण रूप से समर्पित भाव से ही रहे. 

दिव्यदेहधारी सिद्ध की बाते सुन कर 

कुछ कोंध सा गया मेरे दिमाग में,

 लगा जैसे कुछ याद आ रहा है. 

लेकिन मैने अपने विचारों को

 सिद्ध की बातो पर ही केंद्रित करना

ज्यादा उचित  समझा . 

सारे विचारों को मन से हटा कर 

वापस से सिद्ध की बातो की तरफ

 गौर करने लगा. 

सिद्ध ने अपनी बात को आगे बढ़ाया कि

 कई बार सिद्धगुरु 

जन्म नक्षत्रो के योग से

 यह सुनिश्चित करते है कि 

साधक का पूर्व जीवन

 किस प्रकार की साधनाओ में व्यतीत हुआ है 

और उसे किस क्षेत्र की तरफ आगे जाना चाहिए

 क्यों की साधक की पूर्व स्मृति से 

अधिक से अधिक चेतना को

 प्राप्त किया जा सके |*

----------


## shriram

*इसके अलावा सिद्धगुरु 

अपने शिष्य के पूर्व जीवन को देख कर भी

 यह निर्णय ले सकता है, 

इससे भी आगे 

अगर एक सद्गुरु चाहे तो 

वह अपने शिष्य को किसी भी क्षेत्र में 

निपुण बना ही सकता है 

और एक से अधिक क्षेत्र में भी 

निपुणता दे सकता है, 

वस्तुतः साधक के लिए यह प्रश्न है ही नहीं,

 यह प्रश्न गुरु के ऊपर है कि

 साधक को किस क्षेत्र में 

कितनी सफलता वह दिला सके.

 इस लिए हर प्रकार के साधको के हित में यही रहता है कि

 उसकी जिस  भी साधना में रूचि हो करता रहे

 इस लिए नहीं डरे  कि

 वहां  पर किसी का  मार्गदर्शन नहीं है 

वरन इस लिए की वह रास्ता 

उसके अंतरमन के द्वारा निर्धारित है. 

साधक को उक्त समय पर 

निश्चित रूप से मार्गदर्शन की 

प्राप्ति हो ही जाती है*

----------


## shriram

*लेकिन एक निश्चित काल तक 

उसको अपना मार्जन करने के लिए 

इस प्रकार से साधना करते रहना चाहिए. 

मैने कहा - क्या इसका अर्थ ये है कि

साधक को गुरु के सामने 

अपने कार्यक्षेत्र का चुनाव 

करने की ज़रूरत नहीं है ? 

सिद्ध ने कहा की जब साधक ने 

अपने आप को गुरु के चरणों में

 समर्पित कर ही दिया है 

तब वहाँ पर चुनाव की बात ही कहा पर है?

 साधक एक खाली बर्तन होता है 

और यह गुरु के ऊपर होता है कि

 वह उसमे क्या और कैसे  भरे. 

सिद्ध की बात सुन कर 

वापस से ऐसा लगा 

जेसे कुछ याद आ रहा है

 लेकिन समझ नहीं पाया. 

मैने पूछा की इसका अर्थ तो यह है की

 साधक को साधना करते रहना है 

और उक्त समय पर गुरु का मार्गदर्शन 

उसे मिल ही जाता है 

लेकिन अगर गुरु की प्राप्ति नहीं हुई तो?*

----------


## shriram

*महासिद्ध ने कहा कि

 साधक को साधना पथ पर जिस प्रकार से

 गतिशीलता में मदद मिलती है 

उस प्रकार से  उसे तब तक 

किस तरह से और केसे साधना करनी है

 उस निर्णय में उसकी सहायता 

स्वः लोक के सिद्ध भी करते है. 

इस लिए साधक के लिए चिंता का विषय है ही नहीं. 

साधक को सिर्फ इतना करना है कि

 वह साधना करे 

और पूर्ण समर्पण भाव से युक्त हो कर करे 

और करता रहे. 

बाकी इसकी पूरी गतिशीलता के ऊपर नियंत्रण 

कई सिद्धमंडल तथा

 स्वः लोक के सिद्धो का होता ही है. 

लेकिन जो इससे भी उच्चतम सिद्धसदगुरु होते है

 वह पहले से ही निर्धारण कर के रखते है कि

 उनके शिष्य किस प्रकार से क्या करेंगे 

और प्रकृति ऐसे  सिद्धो के विचारों को 

अपनी आज्ञा मान कर 

उसका पालन करने के लिए तत्पर होती है*
[IMG]  [B][I][SIZE=5][SIZE=5]

----------


## shriram

* इस लिए साधक का हर एक साधनात्मक पल

 इन  महा सिद्धो से पूर्व  निर्धारित एवं नियंत्रित होता है. 

मैने कहा कि इससे गुरु की प्राप्ति केसे संभव है 

और किस प्रकार से ? 

उन्होंने कहा की इससे गुरु की प्राप्ति सिर्फ तभी हो सकती है 

जब व्यक्ति पूर्ण रूप से अपना समर्पण भाव 

सामने रखे और पूर्ण प्रेममय रहे. 

इससे महा सिद्धो का दर्शन करना भी 

जीवन में उच्चतम साधनात्मक सौभाग्य ही है

 लेकिन तंत्र ग्रंथो में विवरण है कि

 अगर साधक स्वः लोक से सबंधित 

सिद्धो से दीक्षा प्राप्त करना चाहे तो

 गुरु कृपा प्राप्ति मन्त्र 

गुं गुरुभ्यो नमः 

का शत लक्ष (एक करोड) 

जाप करना करना पड़ता है.

 में मन ही मन तुरंत ही ये सोचमे पड़ गया कि

सदगुरुदेव की करुणा कितनी है हम लोगो पर,

 कि वह हमें इतने प्रेम से दीक्षा दे कर

 हमारा सारा भार अपने कंधो पर ले लेते है, 

जब की उसके लिए जो विधान है

 वह हम कभी जिंदगी भर भी ना कर पाए.

उम्र बीत जाती है सिर्फ इसी आस में कि

 एक दिन किसी सिद्ध की कृपा प्राप्त होगी 

लेकिन सदगुरुदेव ने प्रेमपूर्ण हमें जो दिया 

सायद उस अमूल्य का हमारी द्रष्टि में कोई मोल ही नहीं है. 

कितने प्रेम मय हो कर 

वह हीरक खंड लुटा रहे थे 

और हम बस देखते ही रहे. 

मन भर आया एक क्षण खुद के लिए ही*

----------


## shriram

*मन भर आया एक क्षण खुद के लिए ही क्षोभ से.

आज इस ज्ञान को प्राप्त कर 

मन ही मन प्रणाम कर लिया 

मैने उस प्रकाशपुंज को 

जिन्होंने  मुझे फिर से एक बार यह ज्ञान दिया था कि

 सदगुरुदेव हमें कितना प्रेम करते है. 

हाँ एक बात बताना चाहूँगा, 

ऐसे महासिद्ध जो स्वःलोक से भी कई गुना ऊपर हो 

वह अपने मूल रूप में कभी कभी ही दर्शन देते है

 क्यों की उनके तेज को सहन नहीं किया जा सकता

 और उस समय जो शक्ति संचार होता है 

वह इतना अधिक होता है कि

साधक अपना आपा खो बैठे. 

इस लिए ज्यादातर वह एक प्रकाशपुंज के रूप में ही दर्शन देते है.

 मुझे जो सिद्ध अभी ज्ञान प्रदान कर रहे थे 

वह भी ऐसे ही एक सिद्ध थे. 

मैने मन ही मन वापस एक बार फिर से 

 उस हलकी सी स्वर्ण चमक लिए हुए 

शुभ्र प्रकाश पुंज को प्रणाम किया   *

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा - 30*



*प्रकाशपुंज स्वरुप दिव्य महासिद्ध से 

आगे मेरा प्रश्न यह था कि

 एक शिष्य का गुरु के प्रति समर्पण

 किस प्रकार से बढ़ता है ?

 जिसके उत्तर में मुझे महासिद्ध ने कहा कि

 शिष्य जब समर्पित होने लगता है

 तब उसका अनतर मन बाह्य रूप से 

नयी चेतना को स्वीकार करने में सक्षम हो जाता है

 और जब ऐसा होता है तो

 गुरु अपनी प्राणचेतना को 

उसकी चेतना से जोड सकते है 

और इस  क्रिया के माध्यम से 

साधक अपने आप को सीधे ही

 सिद्ध गुरु से जोड़ लेता है, 

वस्तुतः एक स्थिति ऐसी  आती है 

जब उसके अपने अंदर तथा बाह्य रूप में

 सभी जगह पर अपने सिद्धगुरु ही दृष्टीगोचर होते है.

 ऐसी स्थिति आने पर साधक में वह ज्ञान

 अपने आप ही विकसित  होने लगता है 

जो वो प्राप्त करना चाहता है. 

अपने गुरु की ज्ञान चेतना के साथ वह 

सीधे ही जुड जाता है |
*

----------


## shriram

* इस लिए वह सर्व तथ्यों में ज्ञान सार को प्राप्त कर ही लेता है. 

यह शिष्य के जीवन की एक अमूल्य उपलब्धि होती है. 

साधक को इसके लिए सदैव प्रयत्नशील रहना पड़ता है.

 साधक अपने समर्पण भाव को 

विकसित करने के लिए 

उनके सद्गुरु के द्वारा प्रदत तत्पुरुष मंत्र का 

विधि विधान के साथ जाप करे. 

इस प्रकार के मंत्रो की रचना 

सिद्धगुरु स्वयं ही अपनी प्राणऊर्जा से करते है,

 जो की सिर्फ उन की प्राण ऊर्जा से सबंधित रहता है.

 ऐसा मंत्र निश्चित रूप से हर एक साधक को 

सिद्धि के द्वार पर ले कर जा सकता है

 क्यों की सिद्धगुरु अपनी ही चेतना और प्राण के माध्यम से

 साधक को मनोभिलाषित सिद्धि प्रदान कर सकते है. 

और इसके लिए जो समर्पण भाव की आपूर्ति होती है

 उसमे यह मंत्र पूरक बन जाता है |

इसके साथ ही साथ साधक को 

गुरु प्रदत प्राणश्चेतना मंत्र का जाप करते रहना चाहिए

 (ज्यादा जानने के लिए देखें ----तंत्र कौमुदी अष्टम अंक- निखिलतत्व सायुज्ज श्रीसाधना महाविशेषांक नंबर ६६)[ निखिल तत्पुरुष साधना - निखिल TATPURUSH साधना

*

----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram

*जीवन मे सदगुरुदेव की प्राप्ति का महत्व और आनंद क्या होता है

 यह तो सिर्फ वही व्यक्ति जनता है 

जिसने यह आनंद को पिया हो. 

जो उस प्रक्रिया से गुज़रा हो. 

जिसे "शिष्य" शब्द अपने साथ जोड़ने का गौरव प्राप्त हुआ हो.

 बाकी जिसने वह क्षण जिए ही नहीं, 

जिसने वह आनंद लिया ही नहीं 

वह इसे कैसे समझ सकते है. 

अनुभवों की अभिव्यक्ति हो सकती है,

 अनुभूति की तो कतई नहीं. 

एक साधक और शिष्य के लिए 

सद्गुरु का स्थान सब से ऊपर होता है 

और वह मधुर और भावपूर्ण सबंध 

विशुद्धता की चरम सीमा पर होता है.*

----------


## shriram

*यह सबंध उस  निश्चल प्रेम का प्रतीक है

 जहा पर सभी देवी देवता 

तथा ब्रम्हांड के सभी रहस्यों का ज्ञान 

अपना आकार लेने लगता है. 

हमारे शास्त्रों मे प्रमाण है कि

 गुरु की देह मे ही सभी देवी देवता का निवास है.


 "गुरु र्ब्रह्मा गुरु र्विष्णु गुरु देवो महेश्वरा .." 

तो जब सर्जन पालन और संहार की शक्तिया 

और सभी  देवता जब सद्गुरु की देह मे निहित है तो

 वही तो सर्वोपरी हो जाते है एक शिष्य के लिए.

*

----------


## shriram

*सदगुरुदेव के संन्यास स्वरुप 

श्री निखिलेश्वरानंदजी के सबंध मे 

कई साधनाऐ प्रचलित रही है 

जो की उनके सन्यासी शिष्यों 

की तपस्या तथा सदगुरुदेव के प्रति 

समर्पण की लगन का परिणाम है.

 हम कहते है की सदगुरुदेव हमारे लिए सब कुछ है

 और उनसे ज्यादा हमारे लिए कोई नहीं है,

 लेकिन क्या बोलने मात्र से यह हो जाता है.

 हम खुद अपने अंदर की वास्तविकता को जानते है,

 सदगुरुदेव के साथ शब्दों के मायाजाल से 

नहीं जुड़ा जा सकता. 

वहा पर तो मात्र निश्छल प्रेम और समर्पण ही

 आपको जोड़ देता है उनके ह्रदयकमल से. 

लेकिन यह प्रेम और यह समर्पण

 कोशिश करने पर नहीं आता.*

----------


## shriram

* क्यों की यह तो एक लहर है, 

जिसने महसूस किया

 उसेने अपने आप को उनसे  ही जोड़ लिया. 

लेकिन यह प्रेम और समर्पण की प्राप्ति

 होती कहा से है.

अगर हम सदगुरुदेव को 

सभी शक्तियों का मूल स्तोत्र मानते है तो 

उनके ह्रदय से जुड़ने के लिए 

जो प्रेम और समर्पण चाहिए 

वह भी तो एक शक्ति स्वरुप ही है 

जो की हमे सिर्फ सदगुरुदेव ही तो देते है. 

फिर हम तो उनके ही अंश है, 

उनके ही बच्चे है तो हमारा हक़ है 

उनसे प्रेम मांगना. 

लेकिन हमारी मांग भी उचित हो,

 अभिव्यक्ति योग्य रूप से हो

 फिर जरुर हमें जो चाहिए 

मिल सकता है. 

इसी अभिव्यक्ति की प्रतिरूप है यह प्रस्तुत साधना.*

----------


## shriram

*इस साधना को सम्प्पन करने के बाद

 साधक का सदगुरुदेव के प्रति 

प्रेम और समर्पण वेगवान हो जाता है 

तथा साधक सदगुरुदेव के ह्रदय से जुड जाता है.

 तब साधक के लिए कोई भी ज्ञान दुर्लभ नहीं रहता.

 क्यों की सदगुरुदेव की उर्जा साधक को निरंतर प्राप्त होती रहती है.

 और इसी उर्जा के माध्यम से साधक

 साधना क्षेत्र मे कीर्तिमान कायम कर सकता है.


जीवन के इस अत्यधिक महत्वपूर्ण प्रयोग को

 साधक किसी भी गुरुवारसे शुरू कर सकता है. 

यह 14 दिन की साधना है.*

----------


## shriram

*

गुरुवार को प्रातः गुरुपूजन करे 

तथा पुरे दिन गुरु चिंतन मे लीन रहे. 

उसके बाद रात्रिकाल मे साधना शुरू करनी है. 

साधक का मुख उत्तर दिशा की तरफ हो.

 वस्त्र व् आसान सफ़ेद हो. 

साधक अपने सामने सफ़ेद वस्त्र पर

 सदगुरुदेव का चित्र स्थापित करे 

और पूजन कर के

 गुरु मंत्र का यथा संभव जाप करे 

और साधना मे सफलता के लिए प्रार्थना करे.

 इसके बाद साधक स्फटिक माला से

 निम्न मंत्र की 21 माला जाप करे.


निं तत्पुरुषाय जाग्रतम क्लीं निखिलेश्वराय नमः


साधना समाप्ति पर 

साधक माला को धारण करे 

या फिर पूजा स्थान मे रख दे.

 इस माला को विसर्जित नहीं करना है.*

----------


## shriram

*जिसके माध्यम से साधक के 

तथा गुरु के दोनों के  प्राण तथा चेतना आपस में  जुड सके 

तथा साधक शीघ्र से शीघ्र 

 अपने लक्ष्य की प्राप्ति को 

सुनिश्चित कर ले. 



साधना सफलता के ये मूल तथ्य है

 क्यों की जब गुरु को अपने ह्रदय में स्थान दे कर

 उनसे जुड़ाव सुनिश्चित कर लिया गया है 

तो फिर साधना तथा सिद्धि मिलना 

किसी भी प्रकार से दुस्कर नहीं है. 

जब ऐसी स्थिति आती है 

तब साधक के आतंरिक ब्रम्हांड का जुड़ाव 

बाह्य ब्रम्हांड से हो जाता है. 

वस्तुतः बाह्य ब्रम्हांड अनंत है 

ठीक उसी प्रकार आतंरिक ब्रम्हांड भी अनंत है.

 लेकिन आतंरिक ब्रम्हांड का आधार मन है.

 क्यों की मन हमारे अंदर का ऐसा स्थल है 

जो की अनंत है.

 इसी लिए इसी धरातल पर

 आतंरिक ब्रम्हांड जुड़ा हुआ है. 

इस प्रकार जब यह शृंखला पूर्ण होती है

तब साधक जिस किसी भी तथ्य का 

बाह्य रूप में अवलोकन करता है 

वही उसे आतंरिक रूप से भी द्रष्टिगोचर होती है 

और जो आतंरिकरूप से  अवलोकन होता है

 वाही बाह्य रूप से अनुभूत होता है*

----------


## shriram

* ऐसी  स्थिति में प्रकृति की नित्य सत्ता ब्रम्ह का 

अनुभव उसे आतंरिक तथा बाह्य दोनों रूप से होने लगता है. 



जब ऐसा होता है तब

 साधक इसी परब्रम्ह का एक अटूट भाग बन जाता है

 क्यों की जहा आतंरिक रूप से 

और बाह्य रूप से एक ही तथ्य का शाश्वत तारतम्य  होता है

 वहाँ पर विच्छेद नहीं हो सकता.

 यही वह स्थिति जो सर्वश्रेष्ठ होती है 

और यही वह स्थिति है 

 जिसे

 “अहं ब्रम्हास्मि” 

कहा गया है 

जो की हर एक साधक का लक्ष्य होता है,

 ना सिर्फ उसे समझना 

बल्कि उसे महसूस भी  करना. 

मै सोच एवं विस्मय में पड़ गया कि

 किस प्रकार एक सामान्य साधक

 प्रकृति नियंत्रण की सत्ता

 ‘ब्रम्ह’ 

बन जाता है. 

यह विस्मय कारक और आश्चर्यजनक तथ्यों को सुन कर

 मेरे मन से सारे प्रश्न हवा बन कर उड़ गए. 

एक नूतन ही ज्ञान 

और नूतन ही चेतना का आभास हो रहा था.

 मेने महासिद्ध की तरफ 

अपनी कृतज्ञता व्यक्त करने के लिए प्रणाम किया

 तब मुझे महसूस हुआ कि

 मेरे पास कोई और भी है*

----------


## shriram

*मुझे महसूस हुआ की मेरे पास कोई और भी है. 

सर उठा कर देखा एक सन्यासी खड़े थे 

जो मेरी तरह ही उन  प्रकाशपुंज को 

श्रद्धा के साथ नमस्कार कर रहे थे. 

मेरी तरफ देख कर मुस्कुराए वह. 

और फिरसे प्रकाशपुंज स्वरुप 

उन दिव्यमहासिद्ध को प्रणाम करने लगे.

 मेरे मन में कोई प्रश्न नहीं था 

शायद इसी भाव के कारण 

वह दिव्य महासिद्ध का प्रकाशपुंज

 धीरे धीरे छोटा होता गया 

और मुट्ठी जितना होने के बाद 

एक क्षण के लिए इतना प्रकाश हुआ कि

 उस रोशनी में कुछ दिखाई ना दे, 

अगले ही क्षण उस जगह पर 

वह प्रकाशपुंज नहीं थे.

 दिव्य महासिद्ध जिन्होंने मुझे इतना ज्ञान प्रदान किया था 

वे चले गए थे शायद मेरी ही तरह कोई और अबोध भी 

अपने प्रश्नों के साथ खड़ा होगा 

इस आस में की उसे उत्तर मिल जाए,

 कितना कीमती होता है

 सिद्धयोगियो का एक एक क्षण,

 ना जाने कितनी ही दिव्य घटनाओं के

 ये गुप्त प्रेरक होते होंगे. 

सच ही तो है,

 हर एक क्षण में नवीन बोध है  

नवीन ज्ञान है, 

और जीवन की हर एक घटना 

किसी नूतन ज्ञान को आमंत्रित करने के लिए ही होती है.

 यही सब सोच रहा था कि

मेरे पास वाले सन्यासी की तरफ 

मेरी नज़र पड़ी 

वो वही पर खड़े थे. 

मेरी तरफ देख कर  किंचित व्यंग से मुस्कुराए*

----------


## shriram

*मैने प्रश्न सूचक द्रष्टि से उनकी तरफ देखा.

 उन्होंने हस्ते हुए कहा 

क्या तुम जानते हो 

वो महासिद्ध कौन थे ? 

नहीं जानता, 

थोड़े खेद के साथ  जवाब दिया मैने.

 सन्यासी के चहरे पर 

अभी भी वही रहस्य और व्यंग वाली मुस्कान थी. 

वह मुड़े और चलने लगे,

 जाते जाते उनके शब्द मुझे सुनाई दिए

 “अपने मूल को भी नहीं पहेचान पाए?” 

और कुछ क्षण में ही वो सन्यासी आँखों से ओझल हो गए |

  भावविहीन सा हो गया मै सन्यासी के आखरी शब्द सुन कर.

 शुभ्रप्रकाश चारो तरफ बिखरा हुआ था,

 और में अभी भी उसी जगह खडा हुआ था. 

वो दिव्यप्रकाशपुंज महासिद्ध 

और कोई नहीं मेरे  सदगुरुदेव ही थे  |*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 31*









*
“ॐ भोले.....तेरी जटा में गंगा समाई....,.....

करो भलाई...हरे शिव शंकर पार्वती माई....” 

बहुत दूर से पहाड़ी के ऊपर से आवाज़ आ रही थी,

 निश्चित रूप से कोई शाबर मंत्र की क्रिया में संलग्न होगा

 ऐसा मेने अंदाज़ा लगाया.

 खुरदुरे पत्थरो से पहाड़ पर चड़ने लायक 

एक छोटी सी पगडण्डी कुदरती रूप से बनी हुई थी, 

उससे ही ऊपर ऊपर प्रगाढ़ जंगल में मै आगे आगे बढ़ रहा था. 

सूर्योदय का समय था.

 निर्जन स्थान में किस प्रकार पहुच गया था 

मै ये एक बार भी सोचा नहीं मैने. 

आगे आगे ही एक छोटा सा शिव मंदिर दिखा मुझे 

जिसके पास में ही  खंडित हालत में एक और मंदिर था.

 बीच जंगल के बीच में जहां दूर दूर तक मानव का नामोनिशान नहीं था 

वहाँ पर इस प्रकार का मंदिर देख कर 

मन में यह विचार आया कि 

ज़रूर यहाँ पर किसी सिद्ध ने 

कभी इस मंदिर को स्थापित किया होगा|*

----------


## shriram

*पहाड़ की चोटी तो अभी बहुत दूर थी 

लेकिन अब  मंत्र की ध्वनि आना बंद हो गया था, 

शायद यह ध्वनि इसी स्थान के आस पास से कहीं से  आ रही थी.

 तभी न जाने कहाँ से वहाँ पर दो सन्यासी प्रकट हो गए.

 दोनों में ज्यादा अंतर कर पाना संभव नहीं था.

 दोनों के परिधान, कद काठी, 

तथा सन्यासी का आन  बान या पहचान एक जैसे  ही थे,

 दोनों ने भगवा धोती पहन रखी थी 

तथा आपस में कोई वार्तालाप कर रहे थे,

 उनके  आस्फुट प्रस्फुट वार्तालाप में मुझे इतना ही समझ में आया कि 

वे  हिमालय के किसी प्राचीन मठ से  यहाँ पर आये हुये है. 

क्योंकी उनमे से एक सन्यासी बार बार यह कह रहा था कि

 हम यहाँ हिमालय से आये है 

तो निश्चित रूप से उनको मिल कर ही जायेंगे 

तथा जल्द से जल्द उनसे  मिल कर

 हमें वापस अपने  हिमालय स्थित  मठ में पहुचना भी है. 

इससे ज्यादा मै  कुछ समझ भी  नहीं पाया.

 वे इतना बोल कर मंदिर के पास में ही बने

 कोई खण्डहर जैसे एक  छोटे से मंदिर में प्रवेश कर गए. 

में भी उनके पीछे पीछे चल पड़ा. 

मंदिर के अंदर किसी भी प्रकार की कोई मूर्ति नहीं थी |

 यह देख कर मुझे थोडा  विस्मय भी  हुआ. 

लेकिन एक  मानव आकृति वहां पर बैठी हुई नज़र आ रही थी.

 वे  विपरीत दिशा में बैठे हुये थे 

तथा कोई प्रक्रिया कर रहे थे.

 चेहरा तो देख नहीं पाया 

लेकिन उनकी पीठ पर बिखरे हुये सफ़ेद बाल बहुत ही लंबे थे. 

लेकिन दिशा उलटी होने के कारण उनका चेहरा नहीं दिख रहा था. 

उन्होंने अपने दुबले पतले शरीर को बैठे बैठे ही 

अब मेरी दिशा में घुमाया. 

तथा उनका तेज पुंज वाला चेहरा 

 एक रहस्यमय स्मित के साथ 

मेरे सामने द्रष्टिगोचर हुआ.

 चेहरा देख कर विश्वास नहीं हुआ एक बारगी. 

यह तो वही सिद्ध है जो.....

 हाँ, सायद ५ साल बीत गए थे उस घटना को 

लेकिन पहचानने  में 

बिलकुल भी गलती नहीं हुई थी मुझसे.*

----------


## shriram

*यह सिद्ध गिर क्षेत्र था 

सिद्धो की भूमि, 

यहाँ पर कई ऐसे  गुप्त मठ है 

जिनके बारे में मै  काफी कुछ सुन रखा  था.

 कुछ साल पहले ऐसे कई मठो की खोज करने के उद्देश्य से 

 काफी जंगली क्षेत्र में विचरण किया था ,

 लेकिन कभी भी  कुछ भी मिला नहीं.

बाद में पता चला की किसी भी सिद्ध क्षेत्र में

 प्रवेश से पहले कुछ प्रक्रियाओ को करना अनिवार्य रहता है, 

क्यों की सिद्धो की साधना पीठ 

तथा उनके सिद्ध क्षेत्र 

तंत्र क्रियाओ से बद्ध होते है,

 जिससे कोई भी उस क्षेत्र में 

अगर अनजाने में या जान बुझ कर प्रवेश करने की कोशिश करे  तो 

 उससे पहले ही उसका मानस परावर्तित हो जाता है 

या उच्चाटित हो जाता है 

जिससे की वह विपरीत दिशा में वापस चला जाता है 

या फिर उस क्षेत्र में प्रवेश करने की इच्छा ही 

मानसिक रूप से समाप्त हो जाती है |*

----------


## shriram

*खैर, उस समय इन प्रक्रियाओ का ज्ञान नहीं था,

 लेकिन प्रवेश से पहले तथा खोज के समय भी 

मै अज्ञात सिद्धो से  प्रार्थना करता रहता था कि

 वे मुझे दर्शन दे तथा सिद्ध पीठ मेरे सामने आये.

 और इसी प्रार्थना के साथ न ही कोई दिशा निर्धारित कर के

एवं  न ही कोई आधार तथ्य को ध्यान में ले कर 

बस किसी भी दिशा में चलता रहता 

जहां पर जंगली जानवरों का खतरा जितना भी हो सके अल्प हो

 और प्रार्थना करता रहता.

 लेकिन कई दिनों तक ऐसा करने पर भी ऐसा संभव नहीं हुआ 

तब हताश हो कर 

एक दिन क्षमा याचना कर

 अपनी खोज समाप्त करने का निश्चय किया.

 उसी दिन रात्री काल में

 अचानक से तन्द्रा अवस्था को प्राप्त हुआ मेरा  शरीर

 तथा मुझपे  बेहोशी छाने लगी. 

तब मेरी आँखों के सामने 

एक सफ़ेद वस्त्र धारी महात्मा प्रकट  हुये. 

उनके बाल तथा दाढ़ी अत्यधिक लंबे थे, 

चेहरा पूर्ण गौर वर्ण का था, 

आयु का अंदाज़ा नहीं लगाया जा सकता था. 

निश्चित ही वे कोई बहुत बड़े सिद्धपुरुष  थे  |*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 32*





*मैं अभी भी उन श्वेत वस्त्र धारी महात्मा को देखे जा  रहा था. 

उनकी आँखों में करुणा का सागर लहरा रहा था, 

निश्चय ही उन्होंने साधना जगत में उच्चतम स्तर की प्राप्ति की थी.

 हलकी मुस्कान उनके अधरों पर थी. 

बड़े ही स्नेह के साथ उन्होंने मुझे वह बात बतानी शुरू की

 जिसके लिए वे उपस्थित हुये थे. 

“मेरे बच्चे, साधना जगत में इस प्रकार उदास होने पर 

कुछ भी हासिल नहीं किया जा सकता है. 

किसी भी सिद्ध को देखना,सबके लिए सम्भव नही है |

 सिद्ध क्षेत्र को देखने के लिए

 पात्रता का विकास करना ज़रुरी है.

 तुम सिद्ध क्षेत्र के बारे में जानना चाहते हो 

लेकिन यह कोई मनोरंजन का विषय नहीं है.

इस मामले में  मात्र कौतुहल भाव से 

अगर किसी भी प्रकार का प्रयास किया जाये

 तो सिर्फ असफलता ही हाथ लगती है,

 क्यों की सिद्धो का संसार अपने आप में अलग है |*

----------


## Krishna

उत्तम ... .. .

----------


## shriram

* वहाँ पर कोई भी क्रिया एक निश्चित कार्य के लिए की जाती है.

 इस लिए सिर्फ जिज्ञासा भाव काफी नहीं है, 

अगर ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए साधक प्रयत्नशील होता है तो

 निश्चय ही उन्हें सिद्धो का साहचर्य प्राप्त होता है.” 

उन्होंने धीरे धीरे एक एक शब्द पर वजन रखते हुये अपनी बात कही. 

लेकिन मेरे मानस में अभी भी कुछ स्थिरता नहीं थी 

अतः मेरा प्रथम प्रश्न मैने उनके मध्य रखा 

“आप कौन है?” 

उन्होंने अपने वही मधुर  स्मित के साथ मुझे जवाब दिया 

“में उस जगतजननी का एक अंश हूँ, 

ठीक वैसे जेसे तुम हो और इस दुनिया का एक -2  कण कण है. 

क्या इससे अधिक कोई परिचय अनिवार्य है?” 

मेरी असमंजता  में बढ़ोतरी करने वाला उनका ये जवाब

 मुझे और व्यग्र कर रहा था. 

मैने कहा लेकिन आप यहाँ पर क्यों आये 

और आपको कैसे  पता चला की मै ये सब...

मेरा प्रश्न पूछने से पहले ही उनका उत्तर था कि 

सिद्ध संसार अलग है 

यह बात तुम्हे स्वीकार करनी होगी,

 निश्चित रूप से अगर कोई व्यक्ति प्रार्थना करता है तो

 वह पुरे सिद्ध क्षेत्र में सभी महात्माओं को ज्ञात हो जाती है.

 क्यों की जो भी मानस में विचार उठता है, 

वह आकाश में तरंगों के माध्यम से प्रसारित हो जाता है, 

अतः उच्चकोटि के सिद्धजन उन विचारों को

 क्षण मात्र में जान लेते हैएवं  सुन लेते है.*

----------


## shriram

* उनके लिए यह एक सामान्य सी बात है. 

मेरा मानस अब दो भाग में विभाजित हो गया था, 

एक मन कह रहा था की ऐसा केसे हो सकता है कि

 मात्र प्रार्थना करने पर वे  सब सुन ले,

 और सुनने के बाद एक सिद्ध उसके बारे में समझाने के लिए आ जाये 

और दूसरी तरफ का मानस कह रहा था कि 

जो सत्य है वह सामने है. 

मैने पूछा कि मुझे आखिर क्या करना चाहिए.

 उन्होंने कहा साधक को अगर सिद्धक्षेत्र की चैतन्यता का अनुभव करना है तो

 उन्हें माँ जगदम्बे दुर्गा का आशीर्वचन प्राप्त करना चाहिए , 

इसके बाद निश्चित रूप से उस साधक व्यक्ति में यह सामर्थ्य आ जाती है कि 

वह स्थान विशेष की चैतन्यता का आभास करने लगे.

 यह कोई सामान्य घटना नहीं है, 

इससे साधक कोई भी ज्ञात अज्ञात स्थान पर भी

 यह निर्धारण कर सकता है कि

 कोई सिद्ध क्षेत्र आस पास है

 या कोई सिद्ध साधनारत है या नहीं. 

 भगवती तुम्हारा कल्याण करे.*

----------


## shriram

*इतना कह कर वे धीरे धीरे अंतर ध्यान हो गए 

और मेरी चेतना एक क्षण में ही लौट आई. 

तभी मेने अनुभव किया की कमरे में भीनी भीनी खुशबू छा गयी है. 

यह अनुभव जितना असाधारण था उतना ही असहज भी था.

 देवी दुर्गा की मंत्र साधना करना अनिवार्य तथ्य है 



यह समझ में आया था लेकिन क्यों? 

किस प्रकार? 

किस विधि विधान से यह करना है, 

उसके बारे में सिद्ध ने कुछ भी नहीं बताया.

 इस प्रकार दिन निकलते जा रहे थे 

लेकिन कुछ भी निश्चय नहीं कर पा रहा था कि 

आखिर किस प्रकार से देवी दुर्गा की साधना उपासना की जाये 

जिससे की उनके आशीर्वचन प्राप्त हो सके.

 समय निकलता जा रहा था और 

मेरी असहजता मेरा चिडचिडापन बन रही थी,

 किसी भी प्रकार से कोई क्रिया में मन नहीं लग रहा था. 

तभी सिद्ध की बात मुझे याद आई कि

 सिद्ध क्षेत्र में अगर प्रार्थना की जाये तो 

उस क्षेत्र के सिद्ध उस प्रार्थना को सुनते ही है,

 लेकिन वह प्रार्थना कौतुहल के लिए ना हो 

ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए हो. 

फिर रुका नहीं मै एक क्षण को भी, 

तुरंत से गिर सिद्ध क्षेत्र में जा कर 

नमन कर प्रार्थना करने लगा कि

 मेरा मार्ग प्रसस्त हो. 

साधना जगत के उस रहस्य की

 मै  प्राप्ति कर पाऊं 

जहां पर मै  रुका हुआ हूँ*.

----------


## shriram

*चौसठ योगिनियाँ एवं उनके वीर भैरव* 




*Chausathi Yogini Temple, Hirapur, Bhubaneswar*



*चौसठ योगिनियाँ*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 33*




*     निश्चित रूप से इस बार मेरी प्रार्थना में कौतुहल की जगह पर जिज्ञासा था. 

ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए प्रार्थना थी,

 तभी तो रात्रि काल में फिर से वही हुआ, 

अचेतन हो कर तन्द्रा अवस्था को न जाने कैसे प्राप्त हो गया शरीर कुछ ही क्षणों में. 

और वही शुभ्र धवल वस्त्र धारी महात्मा को अपने सन्मुख खड़े हुये पाया. 

उन्होंने सीधे ही अपनी बार शुरू की, 

माँ दुर्गा की प्रत्यक्ष कृपा प्राप्ति के लिए जो क्रम है वह असहज और कठिन है. 

उनकी कृपा प्राप्ति के लिए सर्व प्रथम साधक को 

यक्षिणीयां तथा ६४ योगिनीयां से सबंधित साधन प्रयोग करने चाहिए,


चौसठ योगिनियाँ

 इस प्रकार देवी की सहचारी शक्तियों का प्रत्यक्ष एवं अप्रत्यक्ष साहचर्य प्राप्त होने पर ही

 सिद्ध क्षेत्रो से सबंधित ज्ञान प्राप्त हो जाता है. 

लेकिन यक्ष सबंधित साधनाएं भी वास्तव में गुढ़ है, 

योगिनियों में भी ६४ योगिनी अधिष्ठात्री है. 

तथा यह तीक्ष्ण देवियाँ है, 

इनकी साधना सामान्य साधक के लिए असहज ही है, 

इस लिए प्रारंभ में अन्य योगिनीओ की साधना करने पर 

फल की प्राप्ति संभव हो सकती है. 

एक नूतन साधक के लिए सर्वोत्तम मार्ग यह है कि

 वह महासिद्ध मंत्र का प्रयोग करे, 

यह साधन सहज है 

तथा कोई भी व्यक्ति इसे कर सकता है. 

यह साधन तुम्हे खुद ही प्राप्त करना होगा. 

माँ तुम्हारा कल्याण करे. 

इतना कह कर सहज भाव से अद्रश्य हो गए महात्मा 

और पीछे छोड़ गए न जाने कितने ही सवाल.*

----------


## shriram

*चौसठ योगिनी मंदिर भुवनेश्वर* 
*
विचारों के आडोलन विडोलन के मौजों में बहता हुआ सोचता रहा पता नहीं कब तक,

 सुबह हुई तब सोचा इस साधन को ही ढूंडा जाए. 

कई तंत्र ग्रंथो में खोज के बाद भी 

इस प्रकार का विवरण कहीं भी प्राप्त नहीं कर पाया मैं. 

दिन धीरे धीरे निकलते गए 

और साबर साधना तथा आवाहन क्रियाओ का ज्ञान मिलता गया

 वैसे वैसे ही सब धूमिल भी होता गया. 

जैसे  किताब का एक पन्ना पढ़ लेने पर जब भूतकाल बन जाता है

 और नया पन्ना वर्तमान बन कर उसे दबा देता है, 

ऐसा ही कुछ जीवन की किताब में भी होता है. 

पुरानी यादें अब पुरानी सी हो गयी. 

और कुछ साल निकल गए. 

एक दिन ऐसे ही किन्ही साधक का अनुभव ध्यान में आया,

 किसी तांत्रिक पाण्डुलिपि के आधार पर

 सिद्ध क्षेत्र की खोज में गए थे महाशय 

तथा उन्होंने अभिव्यक्ति की थी 

आश्चर्यपूर्ण और रहस्यमय रोचक स्व अनुभूति की. 

आखरी शब्दों में उन्होंने उस सिद्ध क्षेत्र के संरक्षक धवल वस्त्र धारी,

 सफ़ेद लंबी दाढ़ी तथा बाल वाले सिद्ध महात्मा से 

अपनी मुलाकात का विवरण दिया कि

किस प्रकार वे अचानक से प्रकट हुये

तथा उनको सिद्ध क्षेत्रो की खोज के लिए ज्ञान दिया. 

वह विवरण अक्षरतः वैसा ही था जैसा कि मैने अनुभव किया था 

उस सिद्ध के बारे में तथा उनकी वाणी के बारे में. 

अचानक सारी चीजे एक एक कर के मेरे मानस में आने लगी.

 रोक नहीं पाया फिर खुद को अपनी जिज्ञासाओ के दबाव में आकर,

 सदगुरुदेव से इस सबंध में पूछना आवश्यक नहीं अब अनिवार्य सा था. 

जैसे -2  सदगुरुदेव ने मेरी जिज्ञासाओ का समाधान किया

 वैसे वैसे सिद्ध जगत के 

अनेको आश्चर्यचकित करने वाले

 तथ्यों के सबंध में पता चला.*

----------


## shriram

*सिद्ध क्षेत्र क्या है?

मनुष्य के ज्ञान की सोच की एक सीमा होती है,

 अगर वह उस सीमा के दायरे से बाहर  निकले तो

 अनंत रहस्य से उसका सामना होता है. 

लेकिन वो एक कुवें के मेढक के सामान जीवन जीता है.

जो सिर्फ उतनी ही दुनिया को मानता है 

जिसे वो देख रहा है. 

ऐसे कई क्षेत्र, 

प्रदेश या भूमि है 

जो की सामान्य जन के मानस की कल्पना से परे है. 

ऐसे कई विशेष स्थान है 

जो की अगोचर शक्तियों से आबद्ध है,

 जिन पर मात्र वातावरण का प्रभाव नहीं है,

 जहां पर एक निश्चित शक्ति या शक्तियों का प्रभाव है. 

उससे बद्ध वह सीमा क्षेत्र की उर्जा 

सामान्य मनुष्य की कल्पना से कई गुना ज्यादा है.

 वहाँ का चेतना का स्तर

 इस भौतिक जगत की चेतना स्तर से

 कम से कम २१ गुना ज्यादा होता है.

 ऐसे ही विशेष स्थानों को सिद्ध क्षेत्र कहते है.

 सब प्रकार के स्थान को यूँ तो सिद्ध क्षेत्र ही कहा जाता है

 लेकिन दरअसल ऐसा नहीं है. 

इसके भी कई प्रकार है.



मेने जिज्ञासा भाव से उनके सामने देखा.



मेरे मुख पर आ रहे हावभाव को देख कर उन्होंने अपनी बात आगे बढ़ाई*

----------


## shriram

*चेतन स्थान

सिद्ध स्थान

दिव्य स्थान 

यह तीन मुख्य प्रकार है.

चेतन स्थान वह है जहां पर सामान्य जगत से ज्यादा

 प्राण उर्जा और संस्पर्षित चेतना स्तर हो. 

यह कोई भी स्थान हो सकता है.

 कई स्थानों पर जाने पर मन अपने आप खुश हो जाता है.

 पूर्ण प्राकृतिक जगह,

 सिद्धो के समाधी स्थल,

 तपस्या भूमि, 

नित्य हवन होने वाले स्थान,

 स्मशान इत्यादि सभी चेतन स्थान है. 

ऐसे स्थानों पर जाने पर व्यक्ति 

अपने आप में अंदर डूबता जाता है. 

उसे घर, परिवार, समाज या अपने 

भौतिक स्तर की पहचान नहीं रहती, 

वह मात्र और मात्र अपने स्व के विचारों में खोने लगता है

 धीरे धीरे अपने अंदर ही स्व के बारे में मंथन करने लगता है.

 चेतन स्थान में सभी व्यक्तियो के साथ

 निश्चित रूप से ऐसा होता ही है.

 क्यों की वहाँ पर चेतना का स्तर अन्य स्थानों  स्थान से बहुत ज्यादा होता है

 और वही चेतना का स्तर 

व्यक्ति की अन्तःस्चेत्ना के स्तर का

 विकास कर देती है, 

इस लिए व्यक्ति अपने अंदर उतरने लगता है

 तथा स्व चिंतन में रत होने लगता है.

 लेकिन जैसे  ही वह उस स्थान से बाहर निकलता है,

 वह अपने सभी पुराने विचारों में वापस लिप्त हो जाता है.

 क्यों की उसका अब  वह स्तर वापस से सामान्य हो जाता है. 

चेतन स्थानों पर ज्ञान शक्ति का विकास होता है.*

----------


## shriram

*लेकिन वह चिंतन, 

वह मानसिकता 

जो व्यक्ति उस समय अनुभव करता है,

 वह उस स्थान से बाहर  आने पर लुप्त हो जाती है,

 उसको कैसे  स्थायी बनाया जाए?

 प्रश्न के उत्तर में उन्होंने कहा 

ऐसी  स्थिति को स्थायित्व देना इतना आसान नहीं है, 

एक औघड अपना पूरा जीवन स्मशान में बिता देता है,

 उसका मानस ऐसा तो क्या उस जगह में देखता है कि

 उसे फिर आलिशान महल भी रास नहीं आते.

 क्यों की उसे अपने विचारों में स्थायित्व की प्राप्ति

 उस जगह पर ही मिलती है. 

एक निश्चित साधना स्तर के बाद 

व्यक्ति की आंतरीक चेतना का पूर्ण विकास

 उस स्तर तक हो जाता है कि

फिर उसे स्व में डूबने की स्थिति

 डीलडॉल न हो कर स्थायी बनी रहती है.

 लेकिन तब तक उसे इस प्रकार से 

स्थान विशेष का सहारा ले कर चलना ही होता है.*

----------


## shriram

*
शुरुआत में साधक को ऐसे स्थानों पर 

कई कई बार जाना चाहिए. 

जब भी व्यक्ति ऐसे स्थानों पर जाए

 और अपने अंदर एसी स्थिति को महसुस करे, 

विचारों में चेतना का विकास अनुभव् करे 

तब ऐसे स्थानों पर मूलतः तारा, 

नील सरस्वती, 

सरस्वती, 

श्रीकुल की सभी शक्तियां,

 सत् तथा रजस् भाव से युक्त सभी देवी देवता के स्वरुप का चिंतन,

 मनन, ध्यान या संभव हो 

तो मंत्र का जाप करना उत्तम है.


सिद्ध स्थान वो स्थान है 

जिसमे यह स्तर सामान्य रूप से २१ गुना ज्यादा हो.

 इसे स्थान को सिद्ध स्थान तथा इसे पुरे क्षेत्र को सिद्ध क्षेत्र कहा जाता है. 

ऐसे स्थान पर व्यक्ति मात्र विचारों से ही नहीं 

अपनी क्रियाओं के माध्यम से.........

 क्रमशः*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 34*


*
सिद्धस्थान वह स्थान है 

जिसमे यह स्तर सामान्य रूप से २१ गुना ज्यादा हो.

 ऐसे स्थान को सिद्ध स्थान 

तथा ऐसे पुरे क्षेत्र को सिद्ध क्षेत्र कहा जाता है.

 ऐसे स्थानों पर व्यक्ति मात्र अपनी विचारों के माध्यम से ही नहीं

 अपनी क्रियाओ के माध्यम से भी अपने अंदर उतरने लग जाता है.

 स्व खोज तथा आत्मोन्नति की कामना 

मात्र विचारों तक सीमित ना रह कर

 क्रिया रूप में परावर्तित हो जाती है.

 एक प्रकार से देखा जाए तो प्रथम प्रकार के स्थानों में

 उसे प्रथम भाव अर्थ पशुभाव का आभास 

और बोध होने लगता है 

तथा उससे ऊपर आने के लिए 

सोचने के लिए विवश होने लगता है. 

दूसरे प्रकार के स्थान में व्यक्ति 

दूसरे भाव में स्थिर होने लगता है, 

अर्थात वह क्रियावान हो कर वीर भाव में

 स्थित होने लगता है. 

ऐसे स्थानों पर व्यक्ति कई प्रकार के साधन

 तथा मार्ग का आसरा ले कर

 अपने जीवन को उर्ध्वगामी बनाने की ओर गतिशील होता है.

 निश्चित रूप से प्रकृति में निहित चेतना उसकी सहायता करती है.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 34*



*क्या ऐसे स्थानों का निर्माण होता है

 या यह सहज प्राकृतिक होते है? 

ऐसे स्थान पर किस प्रकार से जाया जा सकता है?


मेरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर में उन्होंने बताया कि

ऐसे स्थान प्राकृतिक रूप से भी हो सकते है 

तथा अत्यंत उच्चकोटि के योगी 

इस प्रकार के स्थानों की रचना भी कर सकते है.

 यह निर्माण साधक अपनी तपस्या 

या साधना से संगृहीत की हुई तपः उर्जा को

 चेतना रूप में परावर्तित कर 

उसे क्षेत्र विशेष में प्रसारित कर देता है.

 इस तरह जब मूल चेतना का स्तर २१ गुना 

ज्यादा बढ़ जाता है 

तब वह क्षेत्र सिद्ध क्षेत्र 

या सिद्ध स्थान बन जाता है.

 यह हर कोई व्यक्ति नहीं कर सकता,

 कोई कोई अत्यंत ही उच्च अध्यात्म स्तर प्राप्त सिद्ध ही

 इस प्रकार की रचना कर सकते है. 

इसके अलावा, 

कई ऐसे स्थान प्राकृतिक रूप से भी होते है. 

क्योकि ऐसे स्थान विशेष में 

कोई निश्चित शक्ति का स्थायी वास होता है 

तथा उनकी प्राण उर्जा उस क्षेत्र में व्याप्त होती है. 

ऐसे स्थान का विशेष लोक लोकान्तरो से सबंध होता है

 तथा वहाँ पर विविध प्रक्रियाओ के माध्यम से

 प्राण उर्जा तथा चेतना का स्तर बनाये रखने के लिए

 सदैव प्रयत्न साधको तथा सिद्धो द्वारा होता रहता है.*

----------


## shriram

*ऐसे स्थान तृतीय आयाम में 

तथा चतुर्थ आयाम में भी हो सकते है. 

तृतीय आयाम के अंतर्गत स्थान 

भौतिक रूप से द्रष्टिगोचर होते है 

तथा उनमे प्रवेश पाया जा सकता है, 

हालाकि कई स्थान बीहडो में 

तथा जंगलो में गुप्त रूप से होते है जिससे कि 

ये  सामान्य जनों की नज़रों से बचे हुये होते है. 

लेकिन इस प्रकार के  कई ऐसे  स्थान भी है 

जहां पर व्यक्ति जा कर 

उसकी चैतन्यता का अनुभव कर सकता है

 तथा यहाँ पर उसकी अंत:स्फुरणा 

तुरंत ही अपना असर दिखाती है 

किसी न किसी  ऐसी  प्रक्रिया में संलग्न होने के लिए

 जिससे ज्ञान की प्राप्ति हो सके.

 ऐसे स्थानों में सिद्ध शक्तिपीठ,

 तंत्र पीठ, 

तथा विविध मठो 

आदि का समावेश होता है.

 इसके अलावा चतुर्थ आयाम में भी 

कई ऐसे स्थान है 

जिनको स्थूल देह से 

या द्रष्टि से देखना संभव नहीं है

 लेकिन ऐसे सिद्ध स्थान को देखने के लिए

 दिव्यनेत्र तथा आतंरिक शरीरों का भी सहारा लेना पड़ता है.*

----------


## shriram

*ऐसे कई स्थान जम्मू कश्मीर के पर्वतीय क्षेत्र,

 मनाली तथा दहेरादून के पर्वतीय क्षेत्र के आस पास,

 पंजाब के उत्तरीय तटवर्ती क्षेत्र में, 

राजस्थान में आबू के जंगली  प्रदेश में, 

गुजरात के गिर जंगलो में, 

वाराणसी तथा हरिद्वार में आस पास वाले इलाके में, 

बंगाल में वक्रेश्वर तथा कास्बा, 

आसाम में कामाख्या मयोंग दिबरुगढ़ 

इत्यादि के आस पास ऐसे क्षेत्र है 

सभी पूर्वोत्तर राज्यों के जंगली क्षेत्र में  

कापालिक सम्प्रदाय के  गुप्त मठ तथा 

वज्रयानी साधको के मठ विद्यमान है 

जिसको सामन्य द्रष्टि से देखना संभव नहीं है.

 इसके अलावा, 

गोरखपुर का जंगल 

तथा अमरकंटक से ले कर जबलपुर तक का जंगली इलाका भी

 ऐसे कई स्थानों से भरा पड़ा है,

 इसके अलावा जबलपुर में भी कई ऐसे गुप्त स्थान है ही.

 दक्षिण में पश्चिमी घाट का पहाड़ी समूह 

तथा विशेष रूप से श्रीशैल क्षेत्र में भी ऐसे कई स्थान है. 

इसके अलावा, उडीसा में तीव्र शाक्तमार्गी महासाधको के कई ऐसे स्थान है. 

भारतवर्ष के अलावा भी आस पास के क्षेत्र में 

विशेषतः नेपाल तथा तिब्बत में ऐसे कई स्थान है.*

----------


## shriram

*
सदगुरुदेव से यह सब सुन कर

 निश्चय ही चौकने की बारी थी मेरी.

 इतने विशेष स्थान  चतुर्थ आयाम में हो सकते है 

ऐसी  मैने कल्पना भी नहीं की थी. 


सदगुरुदेव ने कहा इसमें आश्चर्य की कोई बात नहीं है,

 ऐसे स्थान पृथ्वी पर कई सदियों से विद्यमान है 

तथा कई सैकड़ो वर्ष तथा हजारो वर्ष की आयु प्राप्त योगी

 ऐसे स्थानों पर साधनारत है,

 निश्चित रूप से कई ऐसी विशेष प्रक्रियाऐ है 

जिनको करने पर साधक इसमें प्रवेश पा सकता है

मुझे उस अज्ञात सिद्ध महात्मा की बात याद आ गई

 उन्होंने महासिद्ध मंत्र प्रयोग के बारे में बताया था.

 मै अब  अपने आप को अब रोक नहीं सका,

 मैने पूछा की यह महासिद्ध मंत्र प्रयोग क्या है

 तथा इसकी प्रक्रिया क्या है.

सदगुरुदेव ने स्मित के साथ कहा कि

 यह प्रयोग सहज है,

 इसको सम्प्पन करने के बाद

 इस विषय के सबंध में व्यक्ति की 

कई जिज्ञासाए शांत होती है.*

----------


## shriram

*साधक को यह प्रयोग ग्रहण के समय करना चाहिए. 

उत्तर दिशा की तरफ मुख कर

 ग्रहण समय में सफ़ेद वस्त्रों को धारण कर

 सफ़ेद आसन पर बैठ कर 

साधक को

 ‘ॐ   ह्रीं   श्रीं   महासिद्धाय   नमः’

इस मंत्र की ५१ माला करनी चाहिए. 

यह जाप स्फटिक माला से हो.

 इसमें और किसी भी वस्तु की आवश्यक नहीं है 

बस एकांत में जाप करना चाहिए, 

अगर साधक अपने कमरे में साधना कर रहा है तो 

उस वक्त कमरे में और कोई नहीं हो. 

इसके बाद कभी भी इस मंत्र का 

मानसिक रूप से ५१ बार जाप कर

 इस विषय में कोई भी प्रश्न हो तो

 उसे ३ बार मन ही मन उच्चारण कर

 रात्री काल में सो जाने पर 

उसका उत्तर सिद्ध क्षेत्र के

 कोई भी संरक्षक स्वप्न में दे देते है. 


मैने पूछा की यह सिद्ध क्षेत्र के संरक्षक क्या है?.*..

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 35*





*सिद्ध क्षेत्र के संरक्षक के बारे में 

सदगुरुदेव ने बताया कि

यह वे महासिद्ध होते है 

जो तंत्र के दुरुपयोग 

या अयोग्य व्यक्ति तक यह विद्या ना पहुचे 

तथा योग्य और अधिकारी साधको तक

 विद्या प्राप्ति में  वे मदद रूप हो सके

 इस कार्य हेतु अपना योगदान देते है.

 उनके जीवन का उद्देश सिर्फ यही रहता है कि

 सिद्ध क्षेत्र में साधनारत साधक

 तथा निवास करने वाले सिद्धो को 

किसी भी प्रकार की कोई समस्या ना आये, 

इस हेतु वे  निरंतर गतिशील रहते है. 

मैने पूछा कि लेकिन वह इस प्रकार का जीवन हीक्यों पसंद करते है,

 क्या वे साधना में गतिशील रह कर

 अपने आध्यात्मिक स्तर का विकास करने की वजाय

 ऐसा कार्य क्यों करना पसंद करते है? 

इसके उत्तर में सदगुरुदेव ने बताया कि

 ये संरक्षक कोई सामान्य साधक नहीं होते, 

वरन जिन्होंने आतंरिक शक्तियों 

तथा बाह्य शक्तियों पर 

पूर्ण विजय प्राप्त की हो 

उनको इस प्रकार के पद पर आरूढ़ किया जाता है.

 वस्तुतः ऐसा नहीं है कि

 कोई भी अपने आप को संरक्षक बना दे.*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 35*





*हिमालय में स्थित एक गुप्त मठ है, 

जो की दिव्य स्थान के अंतर्गत है, 

उस मठ के द्वारा सभी सिद्ध क्षेत्रो का नियंत्रण किया जाता है. 

उसी मठ के अधिष्ठात्रा की अनुमति के  बाद ही

 संरक्षक का पद किसी सिद्ध को दिया जाता है. 

इसके लिए दो मर्यादा का पालन होता है, 

पहला कि एक साधक स्वेच्छा से

 इस प्रकार के कार्य के लिए तैयार हो

 तथा दूसरा की उनके गुरु की आज्ञा तथा आशीर्वाद भी उन्हें प्राप्त  हो. 

इस प्रकार ऐसे कई सिद्ध 

अपने आवेदन का समर्पण करते है, 

इस कार्य के लिए सर्वथा योग्य व्यक्ति को 

नियत काल या समय के लिए 

सिद्ध क्षेत्रो की रक्षा का उत्तरदायित्व

 निर्वाह करना रहता है. 

इसके बाद वापस से 

वे  अपने साधन तथा अभ्यास में

 गतिशील हो सकते है.

 हाँ, साधक को ऐसे पद पर रहने पर

 किसी भी प्रकार का दंभ,

 लालसा 

या लाभ की पिपासा जागृत होती है तो

उसे पथभ्रष्ट माना जाता है

 तथा उसका बहिष्कार किया जाए 

ऐसा नियम है, 

हालाँकि ऐसा कभी हुआ नहीं.

मेरे पूछने पर की यह अवधि कितनी होती है 

इसके उत्तर में सदगुरुदेव ने कहा कि

 यह अवधि १,  ११,  २१,   ५१,   १०१,   २०१,   ५०१ 

साल की भी हो सकती है. *

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 35*





*   उन सिद्धो के लिए अवधि का कोई महत्त्व नहीं है,

उनके लिए यह सेवा का अवसर है. 

महासिद्धो की कृपा प्राप्ति का साधन है 

तथा अपने अनुजो की मदद करना स्नेह समर्पण है. 

वास्तव में ऐसे संरक्षक सिद्ध वन्दनीय होते है,

 आयु से भले ही वह खुद कई सौं  वर्ष के हो,

 दंभ रहित, 

स्वभाव से निश्छल हो कर 

वह अपना उत्तरदायित्व 

सेंकडो सालो तक निभाते रहते है.  *

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 35*





*   मेरे पूछने पर कि वे  

इस तरह के  अत्यंत ही संवेदनशील उत्तरदायित्व का निर्वाह

 किस प्रकार करते है, 

सदगुरुदेव ने बताया कि

 हर एक सिद्ध को संरक्षक बनने पर 

अपना क्रम मिलता है, 

सभी सिद्ध क्षेत्रो के संरक्षक 

एक लंबा सफ़ेद रंग का चोगा 

वस्त्र के रूप में धारण करते है, 

तथा अपने पास सम्प्रदाय जन्य 

कोई भी बाना या निशानी नहीं रखते है. 

किसी भी प्रकार के साधन निशान 

अपने शरीर पर नहीं बनाते है. 

इन सब के मूल में यही तथ्य मात्र है कि

 किसी भी प्रकार से उनमे कोई भी उद्वेग ना  आये

 या स्वार्थ जैसे भाव मानस में उत्प्पन हो ही नहीं.

 उन्हें मात्र विशेष सिद्धो से 

तथा नियत सिद्ध क्षेत्र के 

अधिष्ठात्र से  ही संपर्क करने का 

तथा आज्ञा पालन का आदेश होता है

 तथा उनके निर्देशानिसार 

वह किसी भी साधक को 

मदद कर सकते है या 

फिर  फिर कल्पों के अनुसार क्रिया करने पर 

वे  उपस्थित होते है. 

 इस तरह वे निरंतर गतिशील रहते है.  *

----------


## shriram

*मेरे मानस में प्रश्न आया ...कल्पों के अनुसार? 

सदगुरुदेव ने सायद मन ही मन मेरी बात को भांप लिया 

 तथा अपनी बात आगे बढाते हुये कहा कि 

सभी सिद्ध क्षेत्रो से सबंधित विविध तांत्रिक मांत्रिक प्रक्रियाए होती है,

 तथा ऐसी  प्रक्रियाओ को करने पर 

सिद्ध जगत के सभी रहस्य साधक को प्राप्त हो जाते है,

 चाहे वह सिद्ध क्षेत्र से सबंधित दुर्लभ पदार्थ या सामग्री हो,

 रस-रसायन हो, 

सिद्ध पत्थर हो, 

सिद्ध स्थान हो, 

या सिद्धो के दर्शन लाभ हो.

 एक क्षेत्र के इन्ही  निश्चित तांत्रिक मांत्रिक प्रक्रियाओ के समूह को

 कल्प कहा जाता है,

 ऐसे कई कल्प 

तंत्र ग्रंथो के रूप में विद्यमान है 

या फिर दूसरे सिद्ध स्थान या मठ तथा

 सिद्ध आश्रमो में गुरु मुखी प्रणाली से 

ऐसे कल्प रहस्य की प्राप्ति होती है . 

शिष्य परंपरा में ऐसे कई कल्पों को लिख कर सुरक्षित कर दिया गया  है 

जो की कई सिद्धो के पास तथा गप्त मठो में आज भी मिल सकते है. 

( इस क्षेत्र में खोज करने पर कुछ रसायन ग्रंथो में

 श्रीशैल के आस पास के सिद्द क्षेत्र से सबंधित

 कई प्रयोग तथा विवरण प्राप्त होते है,

 इसके अलावा गिर सिद्ध क्षेत्र से सबंधित

 गिरनरी कल्प के कुछ प्रयोग 

एक प्राचीन पांडुलिपि में देखने को मिले थे,

 इसके अलावा गिरनार कल्प के कुछ पन्ने 

प्राप्त होने पर उसे लिख लिया था 

तथा आबू सिद्ध क्षेत्र से सबंधित 

अर्बुदा देवी का कल्प 

भुवनेश्वरी पीठ के पीठाधीश्वर श्री महाराज जी के पास सुरक्षित था. 

केदारनाथ के आस पास के सिद्ध क्षेत्र से सबंधित 

चीजों का विवरण  रुद्रयामल में  मिलता है, 

जो की केदार कल्प के नाम से वर्णित है,

 इसकी भी पाण्डुलिपि कलकत्ता में है ,

 वर्त्तमान में इसकी पांडुलिपि नेपाल के राजकीय पुस्तकालय में सुरक्षित है.*

----------


## shriram

* अरुणाचल प्रदेश के सिद्ध क्षेत्र से सबंधित 

अरुणाचलेश्वर कल्प तथा कामाख्या के आस पास के सिद्ध क्षेत्र से सबंधित

 कामरूपरहस्य का विवरण कई सिद्धो से मिलता है 

लेकिन अब यह अप्राप्य है.

 ऐसे सभी क्षेत्र से सबंधित कोई न कोई आधारभूत तथ्य 

या कल्प खोज करने पर मिल सकते है.

 निश्चित रूप से इन सब में वर्णित 

एक एक प्रक्रियाए हीरक खंड से भी ज्यादा 

मूल्यवान है साधक के लिए, 

इस विषय ऊपर कभी पूर्ण विवरण देने का प्रयास करूँगा ) 

ऐसे ही कल्पों में सिद्धो के आवाहन की प्रक्रियाए दी होती है,

 यह प्रक्रियाए करने पर सिद्ध अर्थात क्षेत्र संरक्षक 

साधक के सामने प्रत्यक्ष प्रकट होते है 

तथा साधक का मार्गदर्शन करता है, 

बात सिर्फ मार्गदर्शन की है, 

सहायता की नहीं. 

क्योंकि यह तो खोज है, 

साधक की कसौटी  है, 

एक प्रकार की साधना ही तो है.

 इस लिए साधक को मार्गदर्शन मिलता है,

 सहायता तो उसे खुद ही अपनी करनी पड़ेगी.

 लेकिन कोई कोई विरले साधक ही होते है 

जो इस प्रकार के पूर्ण रहस्यों की प्राप्ति कर लेते है

 तथा कई प्रकार की सिद्धियों को सहज प्राप्त कर लेते है.   *

----------


## shriram

* ये सब सुन कर 

दिल में उत्साह का संचार होना स्वाभाविक ही है 

फिर मेने सदगुरुदेव से पूछा कि

 साधक को ऐसे कल्पों की खोज में सहायता मिले 

उसके लिए किस प्रकार 

और किस देवी देवता से सबंधित

 साधना उपासना करनी 

चाहिए?                                                                                            

*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 36*







* सदगुरुदेव ने मेरे प्रश्न के सबंध में 

वृहद उत्तर देते हुये कहा कि 

किसी भी सिद्ध क्षेत्र से सबंधित 

अधिष्टात्री देवी देवता की

 साधना उपासना करने के बाद 

उस क्षेत्र में खोज करने पर 

निश्चय ही परिणाम प्राप्त होते है. 

आबू क्षेत्र– अर्बुदा, 

जम्मू कश्मीर – श्रीविद्या, 

मनाली तथा देहरादून – शिव शक्ति सम्मिलित, 

पंजाब के उत्तर क्षेत्र – आदिनाथ, 

वाराणसी – विश्वेश्वर तथा विशालाक्षी, 

बंगाल में उग्रतारा, 

आसाम में तथा उत्तरीपूर्व राज्यों में कामाख्या तथा त्रिपुरसुंदरी तथा महाकाली, 

गोरखपुर अमरकंटक तथा जबलपुर के क्षेत्र में अघोरेश्वर तथा योगिनी साधना,

 उडीसा में सप्त मात्रिका साधना, 

गिर क्षेत्र में भगवान शिव तथा वल्गा साधना,

 पश्चिमी घाट में हयग्रीव या कमला साधना,

 तथा श्रीशैल से सबंधित क्षेत्र में विशेष रुचि लेने वालो को 

भगवान मलिकार्जुन अर्थात शिव उपासना करनी चाहिए. 

इसके माध्यम से साधक को लाभ प्राप्ति की संभावनाए

 और भी बढ़ जाती है. 

लेकिन सर्व प्रथम साधक के लिए यह बहुत ही ज़रुरी है कि

 वह अपने चेतना स्तर का विकास करे.

 क्यों की बिना आतंरिक चेतना के विकास के 

बाह्य चेतना से सबंध स्थापित करना संभव नहीं है.

 क्यों की सिद्ध क्षेत्र तो पूर्ण चेतना बद्ध होताही  है 

जब व्यक्ति खूद ही आतंरिक चेतना विहीन होगा 

तो वह उस क्षेत्र की चेतना को अनुभव कर भी कैसे  सकेगा.

 आचार्य कणाद ने अपने काल में 

तत्व विषय में विभिन्न खोज कर

 उस विषय को एक नया आयाम दिया था.

 पञ्चतत्वों के सबंध में 

उनके ग्रन्थ कणादरहस्य तथा कणादसूत्र में 

उन्होंने अद्भुत व्याख्या दी है |
*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 36*





*
सर्व पदार्थो के बंधारण में पञ्च तत्व ही मुख्य होते है 

इस  सिद्धांत के माध्यम से 

उन्होंने ब्रह्माण्ड के कई अज्ञात रहस्यों को जाना 

तथा जनमानस के मध्य में रखा. 

निश्चित रूप से सभी स्थूल तथा सूक्ष्म के ऊपर 

यह सिद्धांत लागू होता ही है. 

मनुष्य के सबंध में भी यही तथ्य 

मूल रूप से है. 

लेकिन उनकी खोज का विषय

 तत्व सबंधित पदार्थ के बंधारण के ऊपर था 

अर्थात उनकी खोज का दायरा तत्व 

तथा उसका कार्य किस प्रकार से 

किसी भी पदार्थ की या

 जीव के बंधारण में

 या उनके बाह्य तथा आतंरिक संरचना में 

कार्य करता है यह था. 

लेकिन सभी पदार्थ में 

यह पञ्च तत्व ही मात्र है 

यह बात अधूरी है. 

क्यों की सभी पदार्थ बंधारण या

 जीव का चेतना स्तर अलग अलग होता है. 

मनुष्य में चेतना स्तर का आधार 

मात्र पञ्च तत्वों पर नहीं 

बल्कि बारह प्रकार के तत्वों से होता है. 

जहां पर बात चेतना स्तर की हो या

 आध्यात्म की हो या 

आतंरिक ब्रह्माण्ड का 

बाह्य ब्रह्माण्ड से संपर्क स्थापित करने की हो 

वहाँ पर साधक के बारह तत्वों का 

योग्य संचारण नितांत आवश्यक है

 तथा यह प्रथम अनिवार्य प्रक्रिया है. 

पञ्च तत्वों के अलावा ये तत्व है

 मानस तत्व, 

आत्म तत्व, 

प्राण तत्व,

 समयतत्व, 

प्रकाशतत्व, 

ओज़ तत्व, 

तथा जीव तत्व. 

यह सब तत्व सूक्ष्म तत्व है 

इन सब में भी अलग अलग तत्व समाहित है.

 मन ठोस नहीं है, 

मन सूक्ष्म है 

लेकिन सूक्ष्म की संरचना में भी 

कोई न कोई तत्व तो चाहिए ही,

 इस लिए इस तत्व को 

मन की संरचना का मुख्य आधार है 

उसे मानस तत्व कहा गया है. 
*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 36*





*
इसके अलावा प्राण संरचना से सबंधित प्राण तत्व| 

समय के बिना मनुष्य की कल्पना भी संभव नहीं है 

मनुष्य के आतंरिक तथ्य बाह्य समय को 

जोड़ने वाला तथा समय का बोध देने वाला

 समय तत्व है. 

प्रकाश या अंधकार या 

जीव के सभी तत्वों को 

आतंरिक या बाह्य रूप से 

 अनुभव करने के लिए 

उसका द्रश्यमान होना ज़रुरी है 

तथा यह जो निहारने की प्रक्रिया के लिए 

जो अनिवार्य तत्व है वह प्रकाश तत्व है,

 ओज तत्व विशुद्धता का प्रमाण है 

जो की मनुष्य को आतंरिक तथा बाह्य रूप से 

स्थूल तथा सूक्ष्म शुद्धि; 

या अशुद्धि विहीन मूल बंधारण की तरफ ले जाने वाला तत्व है.

 तथा जीव तत्व या जीव द्रव्य 

शरीर में निहित धातुओ का विशुद्ध स्वरुप है 

जो की मनुष्य में जीवन की 

तथा सर्जन की अनन्य क्षमता प्रदान करता है.

 पुरातन काल में महर्षि कपिल ने 

१२ प्रकार के तत्वों से सबंधित क्रियाए प्रदान की थी

 जो की आज लुप्त है. 

लेकिन साधक के लिए यह नितांत आवश्यक है की

 साधक इन तत्वों को अवश्य ही जागृत करे.
*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 36*





*

सभी सिद्ध क्षेत्रो से सबंधित कल्प में भी ऐसी  साधनाएं वर्णित है 

जिसके माध्यम से साधक को सहायता की प्राप्ति हो सके.

 लेकिन साधक को सर्व प्रथम 

अपने चेतना स्तर के विकास के लिए

 तत्व संचार से सबंधित साधना क्रम करना चाहिए. 


इसके लिए साधक को एक या चार सोमवार को

 यह प्रक्रिया करनी चाहिए. 

साधक को हविष्यभोज (भोजन में मात्र दूध तथा चावल को ही लेना) 

करना चाहिए तथा 

पारद शिवलिंग पर त्राटक करते हुये 

एक घंटा

 ‘शिव  शिवाय   नमः’ 

का जाप करना चाहिए. 

यह कार्य रात्री में एकांत में होना चाहिए. 

इसके साथ ही साथ साधक को यह प्रक्रिया करने के बाद

 जितना संभव हो अघोर मंत्र का जाप करना चाहिये

 यह प्रक्रिया भी साधक को त्राटक करते हुये करनी चाहिए.

 साधक को उत्तर दिशा की तरफ बैठ कर यह क्रिया करनी चाहिए

 तथा सफ़ेद वस्त्र और आसान का प्रयोग करना चाहिए. 

इसमें किसी भी प्रकार की माला या 

दूसरे पदार्थो की कोई अनिवार्याता नहीं है.

 पारद शिवलिंग पर त्राटक करते हुये 

जाप करने पर साधक में 

तात्विक संचलन होने लगता है

 जिसके फल स्वरुप शरीर के सभी तत्व जागृत होते है. 

*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 36*





*

इस प्रकार के तत्व जागृत होने पर व्यक्ति

 कई प्रकार की अलौकिक अनुभूतियों से

 परिपूर्ण होता है 

तथा साधक को कई परालौकिक अनुभवों

 की प्राप्ति होती है. 

विशुद्ध पारद निश्चित रूप से 

सभी तत्वों का सार तत्व ही है. 

क्यों की वह शिव का जीव द्रव्य है, 

जिसके माध्यम से शिव सृष्टि का कार्य, 

नियमन, 

संचलन करते है,

 यह  सर्व उत्त्पति का केन्द्र बिंदु है, 

उसके ऊपर त्राटक के साथ जाप करने पर

 निश्चय ही सर्व सिद्धि की प्राप्ति होती ही है.

 पारद शिवलिंग मात्र शिव स्वरुप न हो कर

 शिव शक्ति का सम्मिलित स्वरुप है.

 इस प्रकार साधक को शिव तथा शक्ति का

 आशीर्वाद प्राप्त करने पर

 विभिन्न कल्पों की सिद्धि प्राप्त करना 

सहज हो जाता है. 

यूँ भी अगर साधक इस साधना को

 सम्प्पन करता है तो 

साधक को निश्चित रूप से कई प्रकार के

 साधनात्मक लाभों की प्राप्ति होती है. 



*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 37*








*

अघोर मंत्र : 

ॐ  अघोरेभ्यो ऽथ  घोरेभ्यः  घोर  घोर  तरेभ्यः  सर्वतः  सर्व  सर्वेभ्यो  नमस्ते  अस्तु  रुद्र  रुपेभ्यः 
इस प्रकार एक अत्यधिक महत्वपूर्ण प्रक्रिया का 

सहज ही ज्ञान सदगुरुदेव के आशीर्वचन से प्राप्त हुआ. 


सदगुरुदेव ने बात को आगे बढाते हुये कहा कि

 यह बात हुई सिद्ध क्षेत्रो की. 

निश्चय ही किसी भी सिद्ध क्षेत्र में प्रवेश करना

 दुर्लभ तथा कठिन क्रिया है 

लेकिन असंभव नहीं है, 

साधक अगर परिश्रम करे तो 

वह ऐसे सिद्ध स्थानों में प्रवेश कर सकता है.



सिद्ध स्थान या सिद्ध क्षेत्र के ऊपर भी ऐसे कई स्थान है

 जिसे दिव्य स्थान कहा जाता है. 

यहाँ पर चेतना मात्र चेतना न होते हुये

 दिव्यता में परावर्तित हो जाती है.

 चेतना मनुष्य को आतंरिक तथा

 बाद में बाह्य विकास की और ले जाती है

 जबकी दिव्यता व्यक्ति को 

ब्रह्माण्ड के साथ एकाकार कर देती है.

 वस्तुतः यह अध्यात्म की 

एक अत्यधिक उत्कृष्ट भावभूमि है

 जिसकी प्राप्ति निश्चित रूप से

 किसी के भी परिश्रम की अनुपम कसौटी  भी  है. 



*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 37*








*


साधक की सत्ता 

जब प्रकृति के कण कण में व्याप्त हो जाती है तो

 साधक की सत्ता एक निश्चित प्रक्रिया या

 क्षेत्र या कार्य से सबंधित न हो कर

 प्रकृति के हर एक अणु में व्याप्त हो जाती है

, इसके बाद साधक कभी भी

 कोई भी घटना किसी भी क्षेत्र में घटित हो रही हो

 उसमे हस्तक्षेप करने की सामर्थ्य रखता है. 

ऐसे उच्चकोटि के आध्यात्म तरंगों से निर्मित 

जो स्थान है वह दिव्य स्थान कहलाते है.

 ऐसे स्थान चतुर्थ आयाम में होते है 

तथा इसमें प्रवेश के लिए साधक को

 कई प्रकार की चुनौतियों का 

सामना करना पड़ता है. 

ऐसे स्थान में साधक 

सतत दिव्यता से संस्पर्षित रहता है 

तथा प्रकृति उसकी सहचारिणी होती है.

 ऐसे स्थानों में जो भी देवी देवता का

 आवाहन किया जाए 

वह निश्चय ही उसी क्षण प्रकट होते है.

 साधक जो भी कामना या इच्छा को

 अपने मानस में लाता है वह पूर्ण होती है.


*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 37*








*


मेरे मुह से निकल गया सिद्धाश्रम ? 

क्योंकि सिद्धाश्रम के बारे में भी 

मैने ऐसा ही सुन रखा था.

 उन्होंने कहा की सिद्धाश्रम 

दिव्य स्थान न हो कर उससे भी ऊपर है. 

सिद्धाश्रम के बारे में जनमानस ने

 जितना सुना या पढ़ा है 

वह उसका कोटि कण भी नहीं है,

 सिद्धाश्रम की महत्ता को 

शब्दों में बाधना संभव नहीं है. 

लेकिन ऐसे दिव्य स्थान

 सिद्धाश्रम के आसपास ज़रूर है,

 मानसरोवर तथा राक्षसताल के निकट 

ऐसे ८ स्थान है, 

इसके अलावा 

दिव्यगंज, 

राजेश्वरीमठ, 

सिद्धमठ, 

संभमठ, 

गुप्तमठ 

जैसे  कई दिव्य स्थान है 

जो की भारत , तिब्बत तथा नेपाल में स्थित है

 इन मठो में कई सिद्ध निवास करते है

 तथा आध्यात्म क्षेत्र में साधको को कल्याण 

प्रदान करने के लिए हमेशा कार्यरत रहते है.  

*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 37*








*


मैने पूछा इनमे प्रवेश के लिए साधक को क्या करना चाहिए? 

सदगुरुदेव ने उत्तर देते हुये कहा कि यह गुरुमार्ग है, 

यह साधक के गुरु के ऊपर निर्भर करता है कि

 वह उसे कब और कैसे 

ऐसे दिव्य स्थान में ले जाए

 तथा कौन सी प्रक्रिया को 

सम्प्पन करा कर ले जाए. 


मैने पूछा 

 आपने जैसे कहा कि सिद्धाश्रम 

दिव्य स्थान से भी ऊपर है. 

ऐसे क्या कोई और स्थान भी है ?

 मेरे प्रश्न को सदगुरुदेव ने हस कर टाल दिया.

 अब तक में समझ गया था कि

 बस इसके आगे अब उत्तर मिलना संभव नहीं है.

 उनकी एक मुस्कान में 

ब्रह्माण्ड के करोडो रहस्य समाये हुये है 

ऐसा अहसास हर बार मुझे होता था

 जब भी में कुछ पूछने जाता था.


*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 37*








*


अल्प समय में ही सदगुरुदेव से 

सिद्ध स्थान तथा 

सिद्ध क्षेत्रो के बारे में जितना भी जाना 

और समझा था 

उसका एक लाखवां हिस्सा भी 

मै अपने जीवन भर प्रयत्न कर के भी 

नहीं जान सकता था, 

उनकी कृपा द्रष्टि 

सच में किसी के भी अज्ञान को दूर कर

 ज्ञानवान बनाने के लिए पर्याप्त है. 

लेकिन फिर भी,

 हर बार की तरह सैकड़ो  सवाल के जवाबो ने

 नए हज़ारो सवाल को मानस में जन्म दे दिया. 


गिर सिद्ध क्षेत्र में 

मानस में एक चलचित्र की भाँति

 ये सारी घटनाये 

कुछ ही क्षणों में गुजर गई. 

हाँ मेरे सामने अब ये वही सिद्ध है 

जिन्होंने मुझे कहा था कि

 जिज्ञासा भाव काफी नहीं है,

 अगर ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए 

साधक प्रयत्नशील होता है तो

 निश्चय ही उन्हें सिद्धो का साहचर्य प्राप्त होता है. 


*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 37*








*


कई साल हो गए थे 

लेकिन पहचानने में बिलकुल भी 

गलती नहीं हुई थी मुझसे,

 उस खंडहरनुमा मकान में 

वो दो सिद्ध अभी भी वहीँ खड़े थे, 

मेरी उपस्थिति का

 कोई विशेष असर नहीं था उन पर.

 सिद्ध अभी भी मेरी तरफ देख कर मुस्कुरा रहे थे.

 मेने उनको प्रणाम किया,

 श्रद्धा सहित.

 वे अभी भी वही सफ़ेद चोगे में थे, 

बिना किसी भी भाव का 

उनका चेहरा जैसे प्राकृतिक प्रसन्नता और

 आत्मसंतुष्टि से ओत प्रोत था. 

यही थे वह गिर सिद्ध क्षेत्र के संरक्षक

 जो की न जाने कितने ही 

मेरे जेसे अबोध और अज्ञानी बालको का

 कल्याण निश्चल भाव से कर रहे है 

और न जाने कब तक करते ही रहेंगे. 

मै तो इनका नाम तक नहीं जानता

 फिर भी आँखें थोड़ी नम सी हो गई

 पता नहीं क्यों. 

सिद्धो के संसार में 

जो निश्चल प्रेम और स्नेह प्राप्त होता है 

वह इस स्थूल जगत में कहाँ.

 मैने श्रद्धा से उन्हें वंदन किया |


*

----------


## shriram

*एक साधक की साधनात्मक रहस्यमय कथा – 37*








*


उन्होंने मुझे आशीर्वचन देते हुवे कहा

 ‘ बेटा, तुम्हारे मानस में जो भाव उभर रहे है 

उन्हें में समझ रहा हू 

लेकिन यह तो मेरा कार्य है,

 मेरी कृतज्ञता है सिद्धो से. 

कई सालो पहले भी 

और उसके बाद भी 

तुम्हारे पास में जब जब भी आया था 

तब मुझे आपके श्री सदगुरुवर से

 आज्ञा प्राप्त हुई थी.

 यह मेरे लिए उनकी सेवा का

 एक बहुत बड़ा अवसर था.’ 

मै क्या कहता, 

मेरे पास अब कुछ जानने के लिए 

या पूछने के लिए बचा ही नहीं था.

 शायद थोड़ी देर और खड़ा रहता तो 

मेरी आँखों में रोके हुये  आंसू बाहर आ ही जाते,

 मैने उनहे प्रणाम किया 

जो की अब उनके  जाने का संकेत था.

 उनके मुख से आशीर्वचन निकला

 ‘माँ शक्ति तुम्हारा कल्याण करे’. 

तथा वे जो दो सिद्ध वहाँ पर आये थे 

उनके अभिवादन तथा वार्तालाप में संलग्न हो गए.

 शाम घिर आई थी, 

दूर कहीं जय गिरनारी के नाद के साथ

 जालर बजता हवा सुनाई दे रहा था. 

सदगुरुदेव को मन ही मन याद किया, 

एक एक क्षण अपने शिष्यों का 

किस प्रकार वे ध्यान रखते है,

 उनके स्नेह और प्रेम के सामने 

और क्या कृतज्ञता प्रकट  कर सकता था,

 बस मन ही मन  में  उनको प्रणाम किया

 और अपने गंतव्य की और चल पड़ा. 




*

----------


## shriram

*अब 37 कड़ियों की यह कथा समाप्त हुई |जय माँ भवानी एवं जय मेरे भोले नाथ 
*

----------

